# So who’s the big surprise Sunday?



## Chan Hung

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important.
> 
> *Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?*
> 
> Right now, I have no clue.


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111

Rvd


----------



## Mr316

izhack111 said:


> Rvd


Is RVD really a major signing worth teasing in 2021?


----------



## yeahright2

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


There´s more than one HOF. I don´t think they talk about the WWE HOF as if that´s the HOF to be in.
Maybe it´s the Meltzer HOF, and in that case it could be Hornswoggle..


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Christian or Carlito?


----------



## Boldgerg

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Christian or Carlito?


Carlito is definitely not a "major" signing.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Boldgerg said:


> Carlito is definitely not a "major" signing.


Have you seen the jobbers in the WWE HoF? lol


----------



## Mr316

Big Show made it sound like it’s not someone we would expect. Could it be someone from another sports league?


----------



## TD Stinger

1st guess is Kurt Angle. Other pick is Punk.

I would have never said Punk a week ago, but I don't know, right now it feels like anything is possible.


----------



## izhack111

It's Kane


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Big Show made it sound like it’s not someone we would expect. Could it be someone from another sports league?


Ronda Rousey? Jk


----------



## Boldgerg

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Have you seen the jobbers in the WWE HoF? lol


True, but they're clearly not alluding to some random fuck that no one is going to care about.

You don't announce something like that and give it it's own spot on a PPV unless it's "big". They didn't even do something like that for Sting.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon

Keep in mind Koko B Ware is a Hall of famer

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

AEW did a good job here getting everyone talking. Maybe some more PPV buys.


----------



## go stros

Mr316 said:


> Is RVD really a major signing worth teasing in 2021?


his last Impact run was actually decent. Too bad he brought his girl friend Katie with him


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah i think they would burn bridges if it was an old turd who couldnt contribute. It should be someone worthwhile.


----------



## Stellar

Paul Wight made it sound like it's not someone that is obvious. Rob Van Dam has been the name mentioned that seems most likely so far. AEW has pulled a "Dixie" and overhyped surprises before. I doubt that Brock Lesnar would ever go to AEW and Kurt Angle can't compete in the ring anymore.

I really can't think of anyone else that is sitting on the sidelines right now that fits what PW was hyping up.


----------



## Chan Hung

Not who you think...Brock?


----------



## Erik.

Big Show announcing himself.

Heel turn.


----------



## RiverFenix

Shaq signing a full time wrestling contract. Hall of Fame doesn't have to mean wrestling/wwe hall of fame...


----------



## yeahright2

RVD is a real possibility..Isn´t the mystery signing supposed to be in the ladder match?
Also, RVD recently said he was just waiting for someone to offer him big money. We know Tony throws big money at everyone, so ..


----------



## midgetlover69

Mr316 said:


> Is RVD really a major signing worth teasing in 2021?


this is aew after all


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

There is no chance it's RVD. He looks super old and has been an after thought for years. He's simply not a big name in 2021.


----------



## Jet_420

With Paul Wight said “Hall of Fame worthy, but it’s not who you think.” Maybe it's a female talent, maybe it's someone along the lines of Thea Trindad? Cause everyone is thinking it's going to be a male talent.


----------



## ABH-22

Having re-watched the segment, whoever said Shaq signing a deal could be right


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Jet_420 said:


> With Paul Wight said “Hall of Fame worthy, but it’s not who you think.” Maybe it's a female talent, maybe it's someone along the lines of Thea Trindad? Cause everyone is thinking it's going to be a male talent.


To be honest I'm not even sure who were "supposed" to think it is.


----------



## TD Stinger

Show said "Hall of Fame worth talent". Makes me think it might be someone who's a current wrestler who they're going to hype up as something big.

I'll still guess it's an established name like a Kurt Angle.


----------



## Smark1995

I think it's either Foley, Angle, RVD or Christian!


----------



## Smark1995

But knowing AEW it could be someone underwhelming like Tommy Dreamer or Mark Henry


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Smark1995 said:


> I think it's either Foley, Angle, RVD or Christian!


So pretty much anyone who went to TNA from WWE.


----------



## Smark1995

Anyone expecting CM Punk, Lesnar, Cena or Batista will clearly be upset because 200% is not one of them


----------



## Chris22

Jet_420 said:


> With Paul Wight said “Hall of Fame worthy, but it’s not who you think.” Maybe it's a female talent, maybe it's someone along the lines of Thea Trindad? Cause everyone is thinking it's going to be a male talent.


If it's a female then the only choice would be Tessa Blanchard but they've already said that she would have been signed already if they were interested but you never know what could happen.


----------



## Erik.

Hall of Fame worthy tells us all they aren't IN the Hall of Fame.

Christian and RVD seem good shouts because both are hall of fame worthy and neither are in it.

I would not expect anyone like Brock, Punk etc. - and if you are, you're setting yourself up to be disappointed.

I've come to learn from watching wrestling through the decades to always keep your expectations low.


----------



## midgetlover69

Chris22 said:


> If it's a female then the only choice would be Tessa Blanchard but they've already said that she would have been signed already if they were interested but you never know what could happen.


Some of you have the funniest definition of hall of fame worthy


----------



## Erik.

Wait, actually. I am suddenly 100% confident it's Joey Styles and he'll be Big Shows commentary partner.


----------



## Mr316

Could it be Mike Tyson?


----------



## 3venflow

There are so few possibilities it could be unless Wight is stretching the 'Hall of Fame worthy' category - which, considering some of the guys in the WWE version - he may well have been doing.

CM Punk is the one everyone would love. If you announce him and say he'll debut at a big Chicago show with fans, you have a guaranteed sell out crowd.

Lesnar would be huge but I just can't see it.

Christian would be an excellent signing too, a great talent, medically cleared, a mentor for young wrestlers, and younger than Jericho. But I'm guessing WWE has him down to a written contract?

One name I haven't seen mentioned is Bully Ray. Obviously he is already in the WWE HoF but Wight's comments didn't necessarily rule out those already in it. Bischoff recently said on his podcast that he thinks AEW should sign Bully to add experience and know-how. But I feel like he would be a disappointment for fans expecting a huge name. Ditto someone like Mark Henry, who said he is in the best shape he has been for years and ready to wrestle again.

RVD and Shamrock are available but would not be exciting signings (if RVD didn't look so old now, then yeah). These are the types you bring in for a special appearance or brief program with someone.

On the women's side, Trish Stratus or Lita could lend some credibility to the women's division but neither would excite me.

Non-wrestling wise, there's Joey Styles and possibly Foley. Kurt Angle is 52 now and one of the GOATs, but I don't know how much mileage you could get out of him.

BTW, did anyone notice Wight accidentally(?) called the PPV 'Evolution' instead of 'Revolution'. 🤔


----------



## PavelGaborik

I predict we will all be let down.


----------



## anonymous9437

.


----------



## The Wood

That’s got to be Kane!


----------



## Aleisters

Could be someone from New Japan, Ryback, or Cass. I don't consider the last two HOF worthy but who knows....could even be Cornette or Conor McGregor


----------



## deadcool

As long as they don't under deliver like how TNA has consistently done, the segment has potential.


----------



## SparrowPrime

I'm going to say Mark Henry. If you have noticed. WWE shop pulled his merchandise and he has stuff on pro wrestling tees. Secondary guesses are Christian, Angle or Bully Ray.

Don't get your hopes up on punk or Lesnar.

Could be Joey Styles joining Wight on commentary.


----------



## Pippen94

Unless its cm punk or somebody who can do big business I don't want any more ex wwe guys


----------



## KingofKings1524

The longer they hold off announcing who it is at the PPV, the bigger name it will be. For instance, if they wait until after the Mox/Omega match and Wight strolls out to announce the new talent, it could conceivably be someone like Brock or Punk. But my best guess is either Tessa Blanchard because of how underwhelming the women’s match is, or someone like Angle.

However, I’m sure everyone is going to be hyped to the point that if it’s not Punk or Lesnar they’re going to shit all over it and call Tony the new Dixie. That’s the one thing thats 100% haha


----------



## RVD4200

It’d be cool if it was Batista since he said evolution.


----------



## KingofKings1524

RVD4200 said:


> It’d be cool if it was Batista since he said evolution.


Pretty sure that was just a slip, but if somehow it actually ends up being big Dave then that was brilliant foreshadowing.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Knowing AEW it'll probably be fucking Hornswoggle


----------



## KingofKings1524

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Knowing AEW it'll probably be fucking Hornswoggle


Your constant negativity was missed tonight.


----------



## DaSlacker

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Knowing AEW it'll probably be fucking Hornswoggle


That kind of trolling only happens if business is booming and there is an evil authority figure involved.


----------



## IronMan8

Based on what was said, it won’t be a talent who is already in the HOF.

I‘m going with Ryback.


----------



## One Shed

SparrowPrime said:


> I'm going to say Mark Henry. If you have noticed. WWE shop pulled his merchandise and he has stuff on pro wrestling tees. Secondary guesses are Christian, Angle or Bully Ray.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up on punk or Lesnar.
> 
> Could be Joey Styles joining Wight on commentary.


The merch thing is a good catch but Paul specifically said hall of fame worthy and Mark is already in. As much as I like all those guys, none should be wrestling in 2021 and certainly not on a full time schedule as big enough names to change the game like Brock or Punk would.

Based on all the options I am 100% pulling for Joey Styles. I miss that guy and he has a way of getting people over that the Excaliburs and Michael Cole clones have no idea how to do.


----------



## Garty

No one has mentioned this name so far, but shh... it's going to be Mauro Ranallo.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I guarantee you it's not gonna be some huge star like Punk, Brock or Cena that I've seen here and all over Reddit.

I'm guessing Terry Funk probably, or somebody like Great Muta.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jet_420 said:


> With Paul Wight said “Hall of Fame worthy, but it’s not who you think.” Maybe it's a female talent, maybe it's someone along the lines of Thea Trindad? Cause everyone is thinking it's going to be a male talent.


He said HOF worthy


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DaSlacker said:


> That kind of trolling only happens if business is booming and there is an evil authority figure involved.


Who knows they may make him the new GM


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I guarantee you it's not gonna be some huge star like Punk, Brock or Cena that I've seen here and all over Reddit.
> 
> I'm guessing Terry Funk probably, or somebody like Great Muta.


Uh Terry Funk and Great Muta are huge stars. Maybe not to the 20 year old somethings that only grew up on crappy WWE, but stars nonetheless. They are, however, old and shouldn't be in a match like that.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

kennykiller12 said:


> Uh Terry Funk and Great Muta are huge stars. Maybe not to the 20 year old somethings that only grew up on crappy WWE, but stars nonetheless. They are, however, old and shouldn't be in a match like that.


I didn't say they weren't huge stars, they're great talents in their own right. I'm just saying people shouldn't get their hopes up for any of those 3 I mentioned. 

I think they're both great personally, wasn't trying to discredit them if that's how it came across.


----------



## One Shed

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I guarantee you it's not gonna be some huge star like Punk, Brock or Cena that I've seen here and all over Reddit.
> 
> I'm guessing Terry Funk probably, or somebody like Great Muta.


Terry is in the HoF and is 76. He lost his wife in 2019 and is not doing great. There is a reason his older brother was there a couple weeks ago and not him. He is in no condition to travel or do anything. I really hope he can have some years of well deserved quiet retirement.


----------



## Garty

When he said "it's not who you think it may be" does eliminate quite a few of the bigger guesses out there... Lesnar, Cena, Punk, Batista, Rock, are out of the running. Think big, think free agent, think unsigned talent, think contract expiration, etc.

I would say someone like Nakamura... he signed with WWE in February 2016 (WTF!?) and if it was a 5-year deal, it should be up as I speak. He jobbed to Adam Pearce a few weeks ago, didn't come for revenge on that screw-over (that was Steen), broke away from Claudio (who just signed a new deal... hence his mini-push) and then jobbed again last week in about 3 minutes to Crews. That's the usual treatment WWE "provides" for someone who is on the way out, or have no interest in re-signing. The rumblings I've read on Nakamura over the past few weeks, could point in the direction of a potential AEW signing this weekend. Unless it's spoiled beforehand, we'll all know Sunday night.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Garty is All Elite said:


> When he said "it's not who you think it may be" does eliminate quite a few of the bigger guesses out there... Lesnar, Cena, Punk, Batista, Rock, are out of the running. Think big, think free agent, think unsigned talent, think contract expiration, etc.
> 
> I would say someone like Nakamura... he signed with WWE in February 2016 (WTF!?) and if it was a 5-year deal, it should be up as I speak. He jobbed to Adam Pearce a few weeks ago, didn't come for revenge on that screw-over (that was Steen), broke away from Claudio (who just signed a new deal... hence his mini-push) and then jobbed again last week in about 3 minutes to Crews. That's the usual treatment WWE "provides" for someone who is on the way out, or have no interest in re-signing. The rumblings I've read on Nakamura over the past few weeks, could point in the direction of a potential AEW signing this weekend. Unless it's spoiled beforehand, we'll all know Sunday night.


I think Nakamura just re-signed or is close to a new deal with WWE is he not? I feel he'd have more freedom to do what he wants in AEW or NJPW. Seems content collecting paychecks now though.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I'm still not sure who Big Show thought we were all thinking of. Punk?

I get hyping up a signing so people buy the ppv, but the downside is that if it's anyone beneath a Punk or Lesnar level it's going to be seen as a huge letdown. Other than those two, I don't think there's any signing that would really blow me away. I figure it's gonna be someone in the realm of RVD. Which sucks.


----------



## BPG

Mauro Ronalo will replace Jim Ross, Tony pls


----------



## CM Buck

Nick Aldis is a big possibility. The industry slobs his nwa run as legendary


----------



## Garty

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think Nakamura just re-signed or is close to a new deal with WWE is he not? I feel he'd have more freedom to do what he wants in AEW or NJPW. Seems content collecting paychecks now though.


I've only read that he's been wanting to do more and like many in the company, are directionless. I think he'd enjoy the change in scenery (that is, if you call other palm trees, beaches and oceans, a change in scenery then...) and also being able to go back home to Japan and wrestle there as well. He'd be a great "get" for AEW.


----------



## Smark1995

What A Maneuver said:


> I get hyping up a signing so people buy the ppv, but the downside is that if it's anyone beneath a Punk or Lesnar level it's going to be seen as a huge letdown. Other than those two, I don't think there's any signing that would really blow me away.


Cena? The Rock? Batista?
*Conor Mcgregor? *


----------



## One Shed

Garty is All Elite said:


> When he said "it's not who you think it may be" does eliminate quite a few of the bigger guesses out there... Lesnar, Cena, Punk, Batista, Rock, are out of the running. Think big, think free agent, think unsigned talent, think contract expiration, etc.
> 
> I would say someone like Nakamura... he signed with WWE in February 2016 (WTF!?) and if it was a 5-year deal, it should be up as I speak. He jobbed to Adam Pearce a few weeks ago, didn't come for revenge on that screw-over (that was Steen), broke away from Claudio (who just signed a new deal... hence his mini-push) and then jobbed again last week in about 3 minutes to Crews. That's the usual treatment WWE "provides" for someone who is on the way out, or have no interest in re-signing. The rumblings I've read on Nakamura over the past few weeks, could point in the direction of a potential AEW signing this weekend. Unless it's spoiled beforehand, we'll all know Sunday night.





Garty is All Elite said:


> I've only read that he's been wanting to do more and like many in the company, are directionless. I think he'd enjoy the change in scenery (that is, if you call other palm trees, beaches and oceans, a change in scenery then...) and also being able to go back home to Japan and wrestle there as well. He'd be a great "get" for AEW.


The problem with Nakamura is that he is just not very good. He cannot speak English and just gyrates to the ring. I cannot imagine anyone believing he would be at the game changing level. He would be lower than KENTA who almost no one is the US knows.


----------



## Smark1995

Garty is All Elite said:


> When he said "it's not who you think it may be" does eliminate quite a few of the bigger guesses out there... Lesnar, Cena, Punk, Batista, Rock, are out of the running. Think big, think free agent, think unsigned talent, think contract expiration, etc.
> 
> I would say someone like Nakamura... he signed with WWE in February 2016 (WTF!?) and if it was a 5-year deal, it should be up as I speak. He jobbed to Adam Pearce a few weeks ago, didn't come for revenge on that screw-over (that was Steen), broke away from Claudio (who just signed a new deal... hence his mini-push) and then jobbed again last week in about 3 minutes to Crews. That's the usual treatment WWE "provides" for someone who is on the way out, or have no interest in re-signing. The rumblings I've read on Nakamura over the past few weeks, could point in the direction of a potential AEW signing this weekend. Unless it's spoiled beforehand, we'll all know Sunday night.


If Nakamura had been fired or his contract expired, either the WWE themselves or Dirty Shirts would have reported about it!


----------



## Jnewt

Hall of fame Worthy makes me think Christian. Since so many have called for him to be in the HOF but he never got inducted.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jim Cornette? jk


----------



## ECFuckinW

Its Eric bischoff


----------



## What A Maneuver

Smark1995 said:


> Cena? The Rock? Batista?
> *Conor Mcgregor? *


I mean, yeah, those names are bigger. But the odds of them getting them is pretty much slim to nothing. I'm trying to consider relatively realistic big names.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Garty is All Elite said:


> I've only read that he's been wanting to do more and like many in the company, are directionless. I think he'd enjoy the change in scenery (that is, if you call other palm trees, beaches and oceans, a change in scenery then...) and also being able to go back home to Japan and wrestle there as well. He'd be a great "get" for AEW.


I do miss the work Nakamura did in Japan because it was truly great character work, he's just phoned it in since joining WWE. I reckon if he was able to go back to NJPW he'd be more willing to start trying again.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I have a feeling it's Lesnar but I also have a feeling that is near impossible. It's probably not Lesnar but that would be interesting.


----------



## KingofKings1524

What’s Mick Foley up to?


----------



## Chan Hung

KingofKings1524 said:


> What’s **** Foley up to?


he was inducted in 2013 by terry funk, not sure if that eliminates him


----------



## KingofKings1524

Chan Hung said:


> he was inducted in 2013 by terry funk, not sure if that eliminates him


Ahhh that’s right. I forgot about the HOF worthy part.


----------



## Seafort

Sid?! No, he’s retired. 

Hall and Nash are already in the HOF.

Dave Batista was technically never inducted.

Beyond them, I’d say Lesnar or Punk.


----------



## Seafort

ABH-22 said:


> Having re-watched the segment, whoever said Shaq signing a deal could be right


You might be right.


----------



## Seafort

I’ll throw out a real wild card...

Connor McGregor


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Seafort said:


> I’ll throw out a real wild card...
> 
> Connor McGregor


If Conor ever went into wrestling he'd do it in WWE. I doubt he'd know what AEW was.


----------



## TheDraw

ABH-22 said:


> As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


You guys must not be on Twitter a whole lot. It's already been confirmed that it's Tajiri.

Whether you consider him a HOF worthy talent is up for debate.


----------



## Chan Hung

At first i legit also thought of Booker T since his podcast on youtube is called Hall of Fame, but he's been in the HOF so i dont think its him plus what would he do?


----------



## Chan Hung

TheDraw said:


> You guys must not be on Twitter a whole lot. It's already been confirmed that it's Tajiri.
> 
> Whether you consider him a HOF worthy talent is up for debate.


I'm sure many people will be extremely happy if that ends up being the big surprise


----------



## Chan Hung

Or maybe it....IS.......


----------



## sideon

If it's not Punk or Brock then it's an absolute fail.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

sideon said:


> If it's not Punk or Brock then it's an absolute fail.


It's Tajiri apparently, pretty underwhelming but hey he's probably the most successful Japanese export to the US of all time.


----------



## stevem20

They need it to be someone like Brock to get this company moving. The shows are awful (there is such a thing as a singles match AEW), their choice of champions is a joke and they've turned the likes of Jericho into buffoons.

Realistically, Lesner is going nowhere near that train wreck without being paid a fortune.

CM Punk? Meh. I think nostalgia makes him seem better than he was.


----------



## Bland

If they appear via satellite then perhaps its Okada as he had been teased when the NJPW partnership was announced.

As for WWE who's not in HOF, Christian or RVD would be most likely as Christian has been seen since Rumble. RVD would be favourite bet due to him being free agent. Ken Shamrock is another who did well in his last Impact run.

Outside of WWE and Japan, Tessa Blanchard. Bad attitude but a hell of a talent.

Punk or Lesnar would be biggest possible and after Show joined AEW, Is anything truly possible?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Bland said:


> If they appear via satellite then perhaps its Okada as he had been teased when the NJPW partnership was announced.
> 
> As for WWE who's not in HOF, Christian or RVD would be most likely as Christian has been seen since Rumble. RVD would be favourite bet due to him being free agent. Ken Shamrock is another who did well in his last Impact run.
> 
> Outside of WWE and Japan, Tessa Blanchard. Bad attitude but a hell of a talent.
> 
> Punk or Lesnar would be biggest possible and after Show joined AEW, Is anything truly possible?


Watch Big Show announce it be himself, beginning his never ending heel/face turns in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's Tajiri apparently, pretty underwhelming but hey he's probably the most successful Japanese export to the US of all time.


Source?


----------



## thorn123

Whoever it is, they are joining an awesome program, and hopefully they will bring more eyes on the product. More exposure would be good.


----------



## The Wood

Here’s the thing: If it were a big surprise/someone on the level of Brock or Punk, you would promote either Brock or Punk. Or just have them debut as the surprise. Promoting the surprise implies that it’s someone that has meant something before, but isn’t someone you can say “(X) is going to be at Revolution!” and expect more PPV buys. The surprise, as in the gimmick of the surprise, is therefore going to necessarily be bigger than the reveal. And this is why marketing surprises can backfire.

I made the Kane joke earlier, but he would fit. I don’t know how realistic that is with him being a Mayor and travel being hard right now. Mark Henry is a reasonable guess, except he’s already in a Hall of Fame, so I don’t know why the obscure qualifier.

My honest pick would be Scott Steiner. I don’t think he’s even in the Observer Hall of Fame. He wouldn’t be too hard to get. And the WWE certainly aren’t going to counter-offer.


----------



## The Wood

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's Tajiri apparently, pretty underwhelming but hey he's probably the most successful Japanese export to the US of all time.


Oh, just read the thread. Look, I love Tajiri...but this is classic TNA level stuff.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Rob Van Dam


----------



## KingofKings1524

Chan Hung said:


> Source?


Some random dude on Twitter.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Geert Wilders said:


> Rob Van Dam


I wouldn’t mind RVD coming in for a while, but as I recall he’s had nothing but negative things to say about AEW.


----------



## The Wood

RVD doesn’t want a bar of AEW. He also revealed that the WWE won’t touch him because of concussions. AEW won’t be using him. If he gets to a point where he is medically cleared, the WWE might use him again.

Who is Meltzer saying it is? He would know.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

KingofKings1524 said:


> I wouldn’t mind RVD coming in for a while, but as I recall he’s had nothing but negative things to say about AEW.


I haven't seen much of RVD the last few years but can the dude even still go? All I remember about him the last few years is his stuff with Katie Forbes.


----------



## MoxAsylum

BPG said:


> Mauro Ronalo will replace Jim Ross, Tony pls


Mauro is terrible


----------



## KingofKings1524

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I haven't seen much of RVD the last few years but can the dude even still go? All I remember about him the last few years is his stuff with Katie Forbes.


Definitely not in his prime anymore, but he wasn’t terrible, and the stuff he did with Forbes was good heel shit. And as I recall, he was making fun of AEW for their small wrestlers. If his gimmick coming in was to squash people like Stunt and OC he could be useful.


----------



## Geert Wilders

KingofKings1524 said:


> I wouldn’t mind RVD coming in for a while, but as I recall he’s had nothing but negative things to say about AEW.





The Wood said:


> RVD doesn’t want a bar of AEW. He also revealed that the WWE won’t touch him because of concussions. AEW won’t be using him. If he gets to a point where he is medically cleared, the WWE might use him again.
> 
> Who is Meltzer saying it is? He would know.


He last said in December he has had no talks with AEW, but is willing to go where the money is.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB

I have a feeling it’s either Kane or Batista (though isn’t Batista in the HoF already?) 

I can’t wait to read the spoilers on Sunday


----------



## sideon

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's Tajiri apparently, pretty underwhelming but hey he's probably the most successful Japanese export to the US of all time.


I highly doubt it's Taijiri, he might be signed but he's the red herring.


----------



## Smithy.89

Paul wrights in ring debut for aew


----------



## zkorejo

RVD, Christian, Mark Henry seem probable. If they are going to introduce for the ladder match I am leaning towards RVD or Christian.


----------



## Erik.

Kane would be pointless.

Isn't his whole name and look pretty much WWE owned?


----------



## rich110991

I think Christian.


----------



## zkorejo

Batista would be pretty cool too. I would much rather have Batista than Lesnar tbh. 

Lesnar can only do what Lesnar does, dominate. And it is pretty overdone by now in his wwe run to the point I really don't want to see him back anywhere for a while and do the same shit. 

Atleast with Batista we can get some promos, nose ring and skinny jeans memes. The guy is solid overall and can go in the ring too.


----------



## JasmineAEW

What if it’s Renee Paquette? Maybe she’s finally ready to officially sign on with AEW. There are some things she can do even while pregnant. Plus, her cookbook is coming out a couple months from now, and I’m sure she’d love to have AEW promote it. And what if this future fifth AEW show that Cody hinted at will be a “Talking Smack”-type interview show?

I hope it’s her.


----------



## CRCC

JasmineAEW said:


> What if it’s Renee Paquette? Maybe she’s finally ready to officially sign on with AEW. There are some things she can do even while pregnant. Plus, her cookbook is coming out a couple months from now, and I’m sure she’d love to have AEW promote it. And what if this future fifth AEW show that Cody hinted at will be a “Talking Smack”-type interview show?
> 
> I hope it’s her.


Well tht would be underwhelming. No way it's her.


----------



## JasmineAEW

CRCC said:


> Well tht would be underwhelming. No way it's her.


 I would love it. I’d prefer Renée over some meathead like Ryback or Batista. 

Did Wight refer to the surprise as a “He”?


----------



## rbl85

Paul White said "it's not who you think it is" 

So don't start to make it seem bigger than it is.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I doubt it'll be Christian considering he's likely to be involved in the Edge vs Reigns feud in some capacity.


----------



## epfou1

Naito


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm still gonna go with Kurt Angle. He's someone not signed to WWE at all who I could see making the jump.

Just to rattle through the bigger names, Cena I believe is still signed to WWE, Vince would match any deal for Brock, Batista seems focused on being an actor, and Punk is a pipe dream (though not impossible either). Christian is another guy I could see it being.

As I mentioned last night, this might be a case of where they're hyping up a big current name coming to AEW but I can't think of anyone that big who's available.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Just rewatched it. Wight referred to the signing as a “talent.” I’m guessing it’s not a wrestler. I still say it could be Renee, but another possibility could be Mauro.


----------



## zkorejo

JasmineAEW said:


> Just rewatched it. Wight referred to the signing as a “talent.” I’m guessing it’s not a wrestler. I still say it could be Renee, but another possibility could be Mauro.


Or Zelina Vega... But she isn't really HOF tier talent. 

Idk if they would hype up Renee as a HOF level talent. Maybe Paige. Maybe Lita.


----------



## OldSchoolRocks

You would think on a pay per view reveal and Wight bigging the mystery person up on his own debut that it is going to be someone significant enough to make people want to tune in.
If it is just a swerve then AEW risks tarnishing goodwill with their fan base so I think this will be a genuine debut of someone relevant.

The description says "HOF worthy talent" which indicates the mystery person is not presently a hall of famer but is regarded to have had a HOF career so it is likely someone that has been successful or has been around for a good while.

The 2 biggest names that spring to mind are Brock Lesnar and CM Punk but Wight did say it's "not who you think it is" I imagine that refers to Punk.
I have seen others mention RVD but is a washed up RVD really going to be of any relevance in AEW in 2021?
Maybe a Japanese big name?
Maybe a female great making a return?

John Cena strikes me as WWE for life and is too involved with the movies to be committing himself to AEW.

I do not get why people are saying Mark Henry either because 
1. He is already a hall of famer and 2. It would go down like a fart at a funeral, since when has Mark Henry been a big top level star? He was a supporting player most of his career and longevity mostly played a role in his HOF status. 

I also see people saying names like Tessa Blanchard, again how is she HOF worthy? Her career is in the early stages, she has potential to be but she has not done enough yet.


----------



## Lorromire

It's clearly all of Kaientai coming to cut off more dicks


----------



## DUD

I think the best they can hope for is Kurt Angle. He seemed frustrated at his last WWE run and seemingly thinks he still has a lot to give. 

I'm presuming it's somebody with WWE history based on the HoF mention. Not sure what Mark Henry's contract status is. Punk and Lesnar are too unrealistic at present. They'll want a much major introduction.


----------



## Buster Baxter

God I hope it's not no fucking RVD or Kurt Angle.


----------



## MyronGainsBrah

What if they get someone from Japan for an extended run? Maybe Tanahashi?


----------



## rbl85

For the 234355 time the surprise is NOT an hall of famer.


----------



## mazzah20

Might be Sable. You wanna get those Brock Lesnar rumours going, you bring in Sable.

Same shit with AJ Lee.


----------



## DUD

rbl85 said:


> For the 234355 time the surprise is NOT an hall of famer.


That's a shame. It's not going to be The Bella Twins.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Kenzo Suzuki for sure.


----------



## RiverFenix

Seemed almost like a troll from Paul Wight. It's not a big wrestling name - it's going to be either Joey Styles, or a HOF'er from another sport like NBA, NFL or even MMA. If it was a huge wrestling name I don't think you'd have broken the news like this as a tease.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

mmm - not many Hall of Fame worthy guys that is not under some sort of contract

and you have to assume then its not a current hall of famer and somebody that Big Show knows - so that discounts my initial guesses like Okada, Tanahasi

Same time it excludes Angle and Mark Henry

I don't think its Brock or Punk

...... Cena? is that even possible?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chris22 said:


> If it's a female then the only choice would be Tessa Blanchard but they've already said that she would have been signed already if they were interested but you never know what could happen.


Rousey would be a fair shout too

much bigger than Tessa


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Brock Lesnar would be huge, but can AEW afford him?

Let's not forget Brock walked away from a seemingly great situation in WWE before, so there is a precedent.

One interesting fact I've not seen brought up in any Brock to AEW talk: Sable was born and raised in AEW's home of Jacksonville.

Theoretically, the Lesnars could make millions of AEW dollars living in her hometown, presumably with little to no travel outside the city for the foreseeable future.

That's the kind of situation that could convince Brock to jump ships.


----------



## ShiningStar

Adam Pierce has gone to far
The Tribal Chief Roman Reigns is taking his talents to Head a different table now


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

WrestleFAQ said:


> Brock Lesnar would be huge, *but can AEW afford him?*
> 
> Let's not forget Brock walked away from a seemingly great situation in WWE before, so there is a precedent.
> 
> One interesting fact I've not seen brought up in any Brock to AEW talk: Sable was born and raised in AEW's home of Jacksonville.
> 
> Theoretically, the Lesnars could make millions of AEW dollars living in her hometown, presumably with little to no travel outside the city for the foreseeable future.
> 
> That's the kind of situation that could convince Brock to jump ships.


yes, of course


----------



## Mr316

rbl85 said:


> Paul White said "it's not who you think it is"
> 
> So don't start to make it seem bigger than it is.


Stop trying to downgrade what they did because you fear it’s gonna be a letdown. They said it’s a MAJOR signing. Tony Schiavone even used the word “extraordinary”.


----------



## 3venflow

MyronGainsBrah said:


> What if they get someone from Japan for an extended run? Maybe Tanahashi?


That'd be awesome, but there's no one available since they are running the New Japan Cup and Tana got a bye to round two which is coming up. Only Japanese guy I could think of is Keiji Muto/The Great Muta, who recently won NOAH's GHC Heavyweight Title and I think they are off tour.

But I doubt Muto would be *signed* by AEW as opposed to another guest appearance.

(Yes, easy to forget but he has appeared in AEW!)










In fact, I can't see it being anyone international, since no one from Mexico not named Rey Mysterio would really fit the hype.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Whilst he is in the WWE HOF, could it be Jeff Jarrett?

With his WCW and TNA history, could he be a part of the ‘Forbidden Door’ stuff? Maybe working behind the scenes rather than being part of the roster?

“A huge asset to AEW”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparrowPrime

Could be Dixie Carter!!!


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

only reason john cena would make the jump is because warner media owns tnt & he would have a direct in with big movie/tv ips & franchises...........cena is hosting a show on tbs a warner property & has a blockbuster movie & tv show both debuting on hbo max another warner owned property.........


----------



## Seafort

Erik. said:


> Kane would be pointless.
> 
> Isn't his whole name and look pretty much WWE owned?


Doomsday and Christmas Creature arent.


----------



## Ayres

Please don’t be anyone from New Japan, RVD, or Christian.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

tony khan confirmed the person is signed to a multi year deal so that rules out any swerve possibilities of big show announcing it as him


----------



## 3venflow

Per the whole 'it can't be someone in the WWE Hall of Fame'... well, _other_ Hall of Fames do exist and Show was vague with his wording, so I wouldn't 100% rule current HoFers out.

Tier 0 (holy shit but ain't happening) - The Rock, Batista, John Cena
Tier 1 (elite) - CM Punk, Brock Lesnar
Tier 2 (could still be an asset) - Christian
Tier 3 (age a problem, but could still do something) - Kurt Angle, RVD, Bully Ray, Mark Henry
Tier 4 (just too old) - Scott Steiner, Jeff Jarrett, Ken Shamrock, Booker T

Non-wrestler options: Joey Styles, Foley, Kurt Angle (if he's retired)

Outside foreign possibilities: Ultimo Dragon, TAKA Michinoku, TAJIRI, Masato Tanaka, CIMA (re-signed)

Other fighting sports: Conor McGregor, Vitor Belfort (recently challenged Jericho)

Possible women: Ronda Rousey, Trish Stratus, Lita

To be honest, it feels like anyone below Tiers 0 and 2 will be a disappointment with the possible exception of Angle. I'd also mark out for Joey Styles.


----------



## Mr316

Let’s be serious here. Big Show said HOF worthy talent. It has to be a big name. It has to be a recognizable name. Otherwise people will be let down once again. I feel it’s gonna be someone that is hall of fame worthy but from another sports.


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer confirmed there will be TWO debuts at Revolution by the way: the sixth entrant in the ladder match and Paul Wight's announcement. Meltzer said even he doesn't know who they are, only that it's two different people. The HoF guy is likely to be ex-WWE (ie. Angle, Christian) while the ladder match signing is probably a free agent (ie. Ethan Page).


----------



## McIntyre Fan

Christian or RVD most probably. Zelina Vega too. Not hof worthy but AEW is known to exaggerate things.


----------



## TD Stinger

At this point I'll say my top picks #1, Angle. #2, Christian. #3, I don't know, maybe RVD?


----------



## Punkhead

I think "Hall of Fame worthy" probably means a WWE hall of famer. Hard to tell who that could be since we don't even know what role that person will have: wrestling, commentating, backstage job, etc.



3venflow said:


> Meltzer confirmed there will be TWO debuts at Revolution by the way: the sixth entrant in the ladder match and Paul Wight's announcement. Meltzer said even he doesn't know who they are, only that it's two different people. The HoF guy is likely to be ex-WWE (ie. Angle, Christian) while the ladder match signing is probably a free agent (ie. Ethan Page).


I'm sure Meltzer knows, but doesn't want to spoil it and I'm perfectly fine with that. There haven't been any actual surprise debuts/returns in wrestling for such a long time, it's a lot more exciting this way.


----------



## ceeder

Probably a big letdown.

I will go with Mickie James.


----------



## Smark1995

Most recently at WOR, Dave Meltzer said that according to his many sources, AEW is planning something very shocking and huge! He said that it will be much bigger then what you think and that it will surprise absolutely everyone! He also said that Vince could get a Heart attack when he finds out about it.


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> Meltzer confirmed there will be TWO debuts at Revolution by the way: the sixth entrant in the ladder match and Paul Wight's announcement. Meltzer said even he doesn't know who they are, only that it's two different people. *The HoF guy is likely to be ex-WWE* (ie. Angle, Christian) while the ladder match signing is probably a free agent (ie. Ethan Page).


It's not an HOF.....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Another WWE lifer crossing over?*


----------



## bmack086

I’m confident it will be a letdown. I really feel like it’s either an athlete from outside of wrestling or someone like RVD.

There are really only 3-4 needle movers that they could bring in. Brock, Punk, Cena, or Rousey. And I’m 99.9% sure it’s not any of them. So, if it’s not, it’s going to be meh. It’s just their way of building hype for the ppv..


----------



## rbl85

Punkhead said:


> I think "Hall of Fame worthy" probably means a WWE hall of famer. Hard to tell who that could be since we don't even know what role that person will have: wrestling, commentating, backstage job, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Meltzer knows, but doesn't want to spoil it and I'm perfectly fine with that. There haven't been any actual surprise debuts/returns in wrestling for such a long time, it's a lot more exciting this way.


"Worthy" mean that the man or woman deserve to be in the hall of fame but is not.


----------



## ImpactFan

He never said it is a wrestler.... 

It's McGregor


----------



## Dr. Middy




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Maybe her? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367475678799564802


----------



## rbl85

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Maybe her?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367475678799564802


Cmon dude she's popular but not hof worthy XD


----------



## 3venflow

Big Show has deceived Tony Khan and is reviving the nWo to destroy AEW on behalf of Vin... [REDACTED]. And the second man is...


----------



## RapShepard

Why not spoil it since he spoils WWE surprises


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367349588970123267


----------



## JasmineAEW

JasmineAEW said:


> What if it’s Renee Paquette? Maybe she’s finally ready to officially sign on with AEW. There are some things she can do even while pregnant. Plus, her cookbook is coming out a couple months from now, and I’m sure she’d love to have AEW promote it. And what if this future fifth AEW show that Cody hinted at will be a “Talking Smack”-type interview show?
> 
> I hope it’s her.


You stupid idiot. It’s not Renée. Tony Khan just confirmed that it’s a “he.” You’re so stupid.


----------



## Geert Wilders

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367349588970123267


It is obviously not Batista. He has moved onto bigger and better things. Coming back to wrestling is a regression.


----------



## Geeee

I think Jon Moxley accidentally let the cat out of the bag a while back when he said he'd like Christian in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow

TK said: “That brings me to our other announcement. Last night, Paul Wight told you that you’re not going to be the only one with the scoops around here anymore, and he’s gonna break some scoops too. He told the world, and it’s true that there’s going to be a big star signed with AEW. And *he’s* coming here, and it’s absolutely true what Paul said.

“This Sunday a *major star in the world of wrestling, a huge huge star is going to come and sign a multi-year contract with AEW on Sunday at the pay-per-view*. I can confirm what Paul said is true, and I’m not talking about the person in the ladder match. We have a great, fun sixth person in the ladder match, but the person who I’m saying is going to come and sign a multi-year contract with AEW, the person Paul referenced, that’s not the sixth person in the ladder match. Paul’s talking about a big surprise, and that’s that’s no joke. What he said to you I can confirm is true.”


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Why not spoil it since he spoils WWE surprises


*We'll find out about it on Twitter on Saturday night.*


----------



## Smark1995

Del


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Why not spoil it since he spoils WWE surprises


Meltzer said that he thought about Christian when White announced it


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## TD Stinger

Is the "heart attack" quote true? Because if that's the case I'm thinking names like Brock or Punk. I don't think Vince would have a heart attack over a guy like Angle or Christian.


----------



## deadcool

RapShepard said:


> Why not spoil it since he spoils WWE surprises


He's either on the AEW payroll or he's tight with Tony and the Young Bucks. I totally get the hypocrisy.


----------



## Outlaw91

What about Josh Barnett?


----------



## fabi1982

Yeah so if we are talking heart attack for Vince, this could only mean Rock, Brock, Punk, Cena or Undertaker. Everyone else is not in that category and no women would be in that category either


----------



## Geert Wilders

It will be Anthony Ogogo


----------



## stingr23

Gotta be Ken Shamrock. Wasn't he talking with TK about coming over and quietly haven't heard anything more since? He was also written out of Impact some time ago and can show as a vet he can still go. Need some Drago...


----------



## Geert Wilders

Why will it be Ogogo?
Take Big Show’s words literally. “Hall-of-fame” worthy. This does not necessarily mean a veteran or a legend.
Wrestler Big Show trained to be a boxer. Boxer Ogogo trained to become a wrestler.
They share this in common


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer said he doesn't know the identities, only an idea of what level they will be. TK is keeping this one under lock and key it seems.

Tony Khan did say 'It's true' a few times in his interview... I really don't think Kurt, as much as I love him, is going to cause Vince's heart to explode though.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Batista would be my best guess. He is in the Dune movie that is own by Warner Bros and being distributed on HBO Max. Could be some cross promotion, plus Batista has been willing to do his own thing for years. He doesn't strike me as beholden to Vince or WWE. 

Outside of the Rock, Batista also holds the most main stream appeal because he has been in huge money making movies.

This is only my guess if we are going on the premise that Vince would have a heart attack over it.


----------



## yeahright2

I don´t think Punk is in the "heart attack" category.. Let´s not overrate his mainstream popularity and name recognition..


----------



## RapShepard

deadcool said:


> He's either on the AEW payroll or he's tight with Tony and the Young Bucks. I totally get the hypocrisy.


Oh I get it, but still spoil it. I enjoy spoilers lol


----------



## Geert Wilders

yeahright2 said:


> I don´t think Punk is in the "heart attack" category.. Let´s not overrate his mainstream popularity and name recognition..


I disagree with this. 
Vince McMahon was very upset when Jericho signed with AEW. Cm punk and Jericho are on the same level of popularity.


----------



## 3venflow

@Geert Wilders Ogogo is already signed to AEW though and has been for a while. He's also been doing commentary on Dark so they're not really making a big deal out of him anymore. It won't be him.


----------



## Geert Wilders

3venflow said:


> @Geert Wilders Ogogo is already signed to AEW though and has been for a while. He's also been doing commentary on Dark so they're not really making a big deal out of him anymore. It won't be him.


What a shame. I am looking forward to his debut.


----------



## MachoMan87

Brock Lesnar would be an insane get. The dude is legit and if he is motivated could work dream matches with almost everyone in AEW.


----------



## Boldgerg

What the fuck are some of the people in here actually on? It may well be a slight disappointment and not be a game changer like Punk, Lesnar or Cena, but people suggesting indie nobodies and people like Anthony Ogogo who has been signed for over a year anyway and isn't and never was a "big star" in boxing, let alone wrestling? Fuck me. "Major star in the world of wrestling", so you can rule out non-wrestlers as well.

You don't do what they're doing unless it's someone with some serious name value and star power. They have never done a signing like this, where they've actively used it to get more PPV buys and given whoever it is there own segment, and that coupled with the talk from Meltzer, Wight and Khan himself says to me it's going to be someone who will provide a "wow" moment to some degree.


----------



## Britz94xD

If the "huge, huge signing" turns out to be a Christian or RVD, it will have to be a nominee for most disgusting promotional tactic on Uncle Dave's awards next year.

They aren't that stupid, it has to be a Cena, Lesnar, Punk tier star.


----------



## Prosper

I’m thinking it’s Batista, I don’t think he’s picked up too many new roles after Avengers so he could be free.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

what a bold prediction by Meltzer 

Big show was just on and told us there is a big signing - but I can't believe it will be anything as earth-shattering as Clickbait Dave suggests here


----------



## Freelancer

At this point, it has to be either Lesnar or Punk to be a real surprise and shock. I cannot see Cena, the ultimate company guy, going there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Meltzer said he doesn't know the identities, only an idea of what level they will be. TK is keeping this one under lock and key it seems.
> 
> Tony Khan did say 'It's true' a few times in his interview... I really don't think Kurt, as much as I love him, is going to cause Vince's heart to explode though.


Kurt's own heart might explore if he tries to have another match


----------



## DaSlacker

Starting to think the Khan's have paid for Brock.


----------



## Boldgerg

I'm leaning towards it actually, finally being Punk.

They've had genuine negotiations before, he's in recent months spoken about how AEW is "more interesting" to him than WWE, he responded to a Tweet specifying people he'd like to face in AEW a couple of weeks ago, he's been training in the ring with Stephen Amell - a good friend of Cody and others in AEW - for a wrestling drama series and, let's face it, the money is probably starting to run a little dry for him.

From AEW's perspective, with fans returning, touring likely to start up again soon and Double or Nothing on the horizon, what better time to make it happen and sell tickets and PPV buys?


----------



## FriedTofu

First name to come to mind is Kurt Angle. But maybe it could be another under-utilized WWE guy that jumped along with Paul. Could it be someone like Andrade or Aleister Black who have not been on TV for a while? Andrade could fit the HoF-worthy bluster for his work pre-WWE I guess.


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what a bold prediction by Meltzer
> 
> Big show was just on and told us there is a big signing - *but I can't believe it will be anything as earth-shattering as Clickbait Dave suggests here*


It's not him, he's just saying what he was told about it.


----------



## AthleticGirth

'Future HoFer and not someone we're expecting' 

Someone we're not expecting makes me think it could be a non wrestler. Renee Paquette maybe, although she's heavily pregnant. Mauro Ranallo perhaps.

If it does turn out to be a wrestler could it be the Big Show teasing the Big Guy ? Feed him more, just not steroids.


----------



## Boldgerg

FriedTofu said:


> First name to come to mind is Kurt Angle. But maybe it could be another under-utilized WWE guy that jumped along with Paul. Could it be someone like Andrade or Aleister Black who have not been on TV for a while? Andrade could fit the HoF-worthy bluster for his work pre-WWE I guess.


If, and I'm confident it won't be, it was someone like fucking Andrade or Aleister Black, then that would be a HUGE fail. Casuals have absolutely no idea who they are and they absolutely do not fit the bill of "major star" or "hall of fame" worthy whatsoever. They are the sort of people you surprise debut in the ladder match, not like this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> It's not him, he's just saying what he was told about it.


well I mean, that's kinda the same thing

he is suggesting that he has been told it is earth shattering


----------



## Britz94xD

If it wasn't for the pandemic, this would've been the perfect time to get Lesnar and announce a Wrestlemania-esque stadium show at the same time.

THAT would've given Vince a heart attack.


----------



## Mr316

Why are people saying Christian? What happened with him since the Rumble? He’s not under contract? If not, I believe it’s him.


----------



## Boldgerg

AthleticGirth said:


> 'Future HoFer and not someone we're expecting'
> 
> Someone we're not expecting makes me think it could be a non wrestler. Renee Paquette maybe, although she's heavily pregnant. Mauro Ranallo perhaps.
> 
> If it does turn out to be a wrestler could it be the Big Show teasing the Big Guy ? Feed him more, just not steroids.


Dear god. Renee, huge star? Never mind the pregnancy, how exactly are you putting those two together and how in the world are you thinking someone like her or a commentator would be being built up like this? Khan also specifically said "he".

Of course they're going to say "it's not who you think" regardless of who it is because they want people to chase their own tail on it and discuss the sort of brain dead suggestions that fill up social media and forum threads like this one.


----------



## yeahright2

Geert Wilders said:


> I disagree with this.
> Vince McMahon was very upset when Jericho signed with AEW. Cm punk and Jericho are on the same level of popularity.


No. They´re really not. Jericho came in on the Attitude era, a lot of older fans know and like him, whereas Punk had a small but fierce following from the indies.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Boldgerg said:


> I'm leaning towards it actually, finally being Punk.
> 
> They've had genuine negotiations before, he's in recent months spoken about how AEW is "more interesting" to him than WWE, he responded to a Tweet specifying people he'd like to face in AEW a couple of weeks ago, he's been training in the ring with Stephen Amell - a good friend of Cody and others in AEW - for a wrestling drama series and, let's face it, the money is probably starting to run a little dry for him.
> 
> From AEW's perspective, with fans returning, touring likely to start up again soon and Double or Nothing on the horizon, what better time to make it happen and sell tickets and PPV buys?


“It’s not who you think it is”

I believe you are setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## Boldgerg

Geert Wilders said:


> “It’s not who you think it is”
> 
> I believe you are setting yourself up for disappointment.


See my last post. They're hardly going to say "we've got a huge surprise... and it's probably someone you can all guess quite easily!". Again, of course they're going to say things like "it's not who you might think" to create maximum buzz and discussion and make whatever the surprise is as shocking as possible. It's really not hard to understand.


----------



## yeahright2

AthleticGirth said:


> 'Future HoFer and not someone we're expecting'
> 
> Someone we're not expecting makes me think it could be a non wrestler. Renee Paquette maybe, although she's heavily pregnant. Mauro Ranallo perhaps.
> 
> If it does turn out to be a wrestler could it be the Big Show teasing the Big Guy ? Feed him more, just not steroids.


Don´t we expect Renee though? It´s a given she´s gonna work there sooner or later.
Ryback isn´t HOF worthy..


----------



## 3venflow

It's a male performer, so rule out Renee, Trish, Lita, Sable. TK specifically said 'he' when talking about the mystery signing.


----------



## Ger

So we are excited again about TK wasting his daddy`s money. I am happy for these old wrestlers getting money from that, but my expectations into AEW get lower and lower every time they take back another old WWE guy.
But hey, maybe it is not an old WWE guy this time. Let`s hope the best.



Britz94xD said:


> THAT would've given Vince a heart attack.


Why should he even care? The more AEW loads old WWE guys into their program, the more legit his own program becomes, because AEW builds on his program and is not doing their own approach. AEW turns more and more into a WWE retirement home.


----------



## Geert Wilders

yeahright2 said:


> No. They´re really not. Jericho came in on the Attitude era, a lot of older fans know and like him, whereas Punk had a small but fierce following from the indies.


CM Punk is the last thing we had to legitimate star. To call his followers “small from the indies” is possibly the worst statement I have read on this forum. He has 2.6million followers on Twitter. Please do not tell me there are more than 100,000 indie fans.


----------



## the_flock

There's only 3 guys who would give Vince a heart attack by going to AEW and they are Rock, Austin or HHH.

And its not the latter 2 as they are under contract.

Bare in mind the latest signings include Sting and Big Show, I'm expecting someone like Kurt Angle, Kevin Nash or Booker T and neither of those are going to make Vince sweat.


----------



## Mr316

It has to be big. You don’t promote a surprise like that 4 days before the PPV unless it’s someone really big. You don’t need to tease someone like RVD or Shamrock or people of that nature. Fans would be like...really?! They’re teasing it because they’re confident it’s gonna create a good enough buzz. If that’s the case, there isn’t many options:

Cena.
Lesnar.
Punk.
Angle.
Christian.


----------



## Prosper

I think the only people who are not in the HOF but HOF worthy that would give Vince a heart attack are:

Lesnar
Batista
CM Punk


----------



## AthleticGirth

Boldgerg said:


> Dear god. Renee, huge star? Never mind the pregnancy, how exactly are you putting those two together and how in the world are you thinking someone like her or a commentator would be being built up like this?
> 
> Of course they're going to say "it's not who you think" regardless of who it is because they want people to chase their own tail on it and discuss the sort of brain dead suggestions that fill up social media and forum threads like this one.


Calm down champ.

Wrestling biz is built on hyperbole. It'd be nice if we get a game changing reveal but I'm not building my hopes up.


----------



## Boldgerg

The fact that they said "hall of fame worthy" and not "hall of famer" surely also specifically rules out the likes of Angle or Christian. They've chosen their words carefully.

Angle is absolutely fucked anyway, he'd be a ridiculous, pointless signing, especially on a "multi-year deal".


----------



## 3venflow

NOT Christian.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367495518365089796


----------



## RiverFenix

Signing in the middle of the ring on Sunday has to be to troll Vince into panicking as to who he has signed and not signed. I don't think it's a wwe wrestler at all but a professional athlete who will sign on with AEW. A name NFL player or something who recently retired but not yet eligible for the HOF. 

I'll call Calvin Johnson.


----------



## Geert Wilders

the_flock said:


> There's only 3 guys who would give Vince a heartbattack by going to AEW and they are Rock, Austin or HHH.
> 
> And its not the latter 2 as they are under contract.
> 
> Bare in mind the latest signings include Sting and Big Show, I'm expecting someone like Kurt Angle, Kevin Nash or Booker T and neither of those are going to make Vince sweat.


The Undertaker would probably cause a heart attack, stroke and seizure all at the same time.


----------



## 3venflow

Khan said the individual is a 'huge, huge star' in professional wrestling already though, so seemed to rule out someone from the outside.


----------



## DaSlacker

Britz94xD said:


> If it wasn't for the pandemic, this would've been the perfect time to get Lesnar and announce a Wrestlemania-esque stadium show at the same time.
> 
> THAT would've given Vince a heart attack.


I honestly think they'll promote All In II at some point, as an alternative to WrestleMania.


----------



## FriedTofu

Boldgerg said:


> If, and I'm confident it won't be, it was someone like fucking Andrade or Aleister Black, then that would be a HUGE fail. Casuals have absolutely no idea who they are and they absolutely do not fit the bill of "major star" or "hall of fame" worthy whatsoever. They are the sort of people you surprise debut in the ladder match, not like this.


Very few people fit strictly to the major stars or HoF worthy criteria to be any sort of mystery. It could just be they wanted to hype up a debut but didn't want the guy that left WWE routine again.


----------



## Boldgerg

*- "He"* - Confirmed to be a male talent by Tony Khan.
*- "Hall of fame worthy"* - Specific wording rather than "hall of famer". Potentially rules out Angle, Christian etc.
*- "Huge signing"* - Could be hyperbolic, but combined with "hall of fame worthy", the way they're promoting it and the fact that it's in it's own slot on PPV suggests that it's going to be big. They've never done a debut with such build and in a way that it's being used to help sell the PPV.
*- "Big star in the wrestling world"* - Rules out celebrities and talents from other sports.
*- "Multi-year deal"* - potentially even further reduces the likes of Angle who are old and completely broken down, as well as guys like Cena and Brock who are unlikely to sign long deals.

I'm sticking with Punk, as unlikely as it'll always seem until it does happen.


----------



## Boldgerg

*- "He"* - Confirmed to be a male talent by Tony Khan.
*- "Hall of fame worthy"* - Specific wording rather than "hall of famer". Potentially rules out Angle, Christian etc.
*- "Huge signing"* - Could be hyperbolic, but combined with "hall of fame worthy", the way they're promoting it and the fact that it's in it's own slot on PPV suggests that it's going to be big. They've never done a debut with such build and in a way that it's being used to help sell the PPV.
*- "Big star in the wrestling world"* - Rules out celebrities and talents from other sports.
*- "Multi-year deal"* - potentially even further reduces the likes of Angle who are old and completely broken down, as well as guys like Cena and Brock who are unlikely to sign long deals.

I'm sticking with Punk, as unlikely as it'll always seem until it does happen.


----------



## yeahright2

Geert Wilders said:


> CM Punk is the last thing we had to legitimate star. To call his followers “small from the indies” is possibly the worst statement I have read on this forum. He has 2.6million followers on Twitter. Please do not tell me there are more than 100,000 indie fans.


You´re missing the point. what I mean is he had a fanbase before joining WWE who were very vocal and they supported him long after he was gone. WWE fans liked Punk because he was good.. He just wasn´t great. And they kept chanting Punk´s name after he was gone to "stick it to Vince", it wasn´t necessarily because they loved CM Punk.,

And by your logic, Miz is a bigger star than Punk, Miz has 3.2 million followers on Twitter -Those numbers doesn´t mean you´re a big star.


----------



## Shock Street

I've got the scoop fellas

The big name they signed is Vince McMahon


----------



## Britz94xD

Ger said:


> So we are excited again about TK wasting his daddy`s money. I am happy for these old wrestlers getting money from that, but my expectations into AEW get lower and lower every time they take back another old WWE guy.
> But hey, maybe it is not an old WWE guy this time. Let`s hope the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he even care? The more AEW loads old WWE guys into their program, the more legit his own program becomes, because AEW builds on his program and is not doing their own approach. AEW turns more and more into a WWE retirement home.


I agree with you, But Lesnar isn't a washed up "old WWE guy".


----------



## Mr316

AEW is planning to create a big moment on Sunday. I believe there’s a reason why it’s Big Show that’s gonna introduced the new signee. Segment is probably gonna end with Big Show receiving a finishing move. GTS? F5? AA?


----------



## Mr316

Tony Khan did admit he had discussions with Lesnar. I’m gonna go for it and make a prediction: Brock Lesnar. Segment ends with Lesnar giving Big Show a F5 through a table.


----------



## Mr316

It’s Lesnar or Cena. Bottom line. Cena has a show coming up on TBS. Khan did admit he had discussions with Lesnar. These are the 2 that can give Vince a heart attack.


----------



## Geert Wilders

yeahright2 said:


> You´re missing the point. what I mean is he had a fanbase before joining WWE who were very vocal and they supported him long after he was gone. WWE fans liked Punk because he was good.. He just wasn´t great. And they kept chanting Punk´s name after he was gone to "stick it to Vince", it wasn´t necessarily because they loved CM Punk.,
> 
> And by your logic, Miz is a bigger star than Punk, Miz has 3.2 million followers on Twitter -Those numbers doesn´t mean you´re a big star.


Miz still works for WWE. I believe if Punk stilll worked for WWE, he would have more followers. 2.6 million is not “Indy-level”


----------



## 3venflow

So, TK said only he and Paul Wight know who the signing is. That could mean it is someone with a link to Wight... which narrows it down to everyone in pro wrestling.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Conner mcgregor


----------



## Geert Wilders

Mr316 said:


> Tony Khan did admit he had discussions with Lesnar. I’m gonna go for it and make a prediction: Brock Lesnar. Segment ends with Lesnar giving Big Show a F5 through a table.


if that happens:










Maybe he will destroy Wardlow for using hisF5


----------



## Britz94xD

Mr316 said:


> *Tony Khan did admit he had discussions with Lesnar.* I’m gonna go for it and make a prediction: Brock Lesnar. Segment ends with Lesnar giving Big Show a F5 through a table.


When did that happen?


----------



## Boldgerg

3venflow said:


> So, TK said only he and Paul Wight know who the signing is. That could mean it is someone with a link to Wight... which narrows it down to everyone in pro wrestling.


I'd take that with a pinch of salt, probably kayfabe. The EVP's will almost certainly know as well.


----------



## Prosper

I’m going with Batista.

Punk maybe. Lesnar most likely not as he’s prolly talking to Vince about a Lashley program.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll ask again, since I don't really listen the Observer, the heart attack quote that keeps getting toss around, is that something Meltzer actually said?

Just asking because I've heard fake Meltzer quotes before and I haven't heard the quote anywhere else.


----------



## anonymous9437

Vince heart attack level of shock? I’m convinced...


----------



## Erik.

Still trying to not get my hopes up.

But it's obviously HHH and it's a NXT crossover.


----------



## izhack111

Batista is in the HOF this year right? LOL..it's not him


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Signing in the middle of the ring on Sunday has to be to troll Vince into panicking as to who he has signed and not signed. I don't think it's a wwe wrestler at all but a professional athlete who will sign on with AEW. A name NFL player or something who recently retired but not yet eligible for the HOF.
> 
> I'll call Calvin Johnson.


Calvin Johnson has been selected for the NFL HoF this year


----------



## Geeee

RapShepard said:


> Why not spoil it since he spoils WWE surprises


I think The Young Bucks are about the only inside source that Meltzer has in wrestling, so he probably doesn't want to piss them off LOL

But also, they might not have given him a name but rather the vague details


----------



## McIntyre Fan

What's Drew Galloway and Romano Rain doing in the Elite Zone?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'm not believing the Lesnar rumours. The only way to bring Lesnar in and not have his credibility ruined is have him literally squash everyone in 2 minute matches, including Kenny Omega. There's nobody on AEW who even comes close to Brock's level of star power. He'd have to be made world champion within a month or two.


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> *- "He"* - Confirmed to be a male talent by Tony Khan.
> *- "Hall of fame worthy"* - Specific wording rather than "hall of famer". Potentially rules out Angle, Christian etc.
> *- "Huge signing"* - Could be hyperbolic, but combined with "hall of fame worthy", the way they're promoting it and the fact that it's in it's own slot on PPV suggests that it's going to be big. They've never done a debut with such build and in a way that it's being used to help sell the PPV.
> *- "Big star in the wrestling world"* - Rules out celebrities and talents from other sports.
> *- "Multi-year deal"* - potentially even further reduces the likes of Angle who are old and completely broken down, as well as guys like Cena and Brock who are unlikely to sign long deals.
> 
> I'm sticking with Punk, as unlikely as it'll always seem until it does happen.


Christian isn't in the Hall of Fame, is he?

I think it could well be Christian. And I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it's RVD.

Plus, "big star in the wrestling world" is in Khans eyes - that could be Chris Hero for all we know.


----------



## Geeee

I think that "Vince having a heart attack" is typical Tony Khan hyperbole.

That being said, a while back Jon Moxley made a comment about wanting Christian in AEW. And Christian was just in the Royal Rumble and would be for sure a main eventer in AEW, so this ALMOST meets the criteria. I'm pretty convinced that's who this is.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Erik. said:


> Christian isn't in the Hall of Fame, is he?
> 
> I think it could well be Christian. And I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it's RVD.
> 
> Plus, "big star in the wrestling world" is in Khans eyes - that could be Chris Hero for all we know.


Christian is gonna be involved in the Reigns/Edge feud in some capacity, it's not him.


----------



## Mr316

Britz94xD said:


> When did that happen?


“Tony Khan says he can't comment on Brock Lesnar being a free agent at this time, but he has enjoyed Brock's work for many years. "I don't think people talk enough about how great a worker Brock is." [@HausRebel]”

Can’t comment pretty much means there was on-going negotiations back in September.


----------



## Smark1995

TD Stinger said:


> I'll ask again, since I don't really listen the Observer, the heart attack quote that keeps getting toss around, is that something Meltzer actually said?
> 
> Just asking because I've heard fake Meltzer quotes before and I haven't heard the quote anywhere else.


Yes! Meltzer said about Vince heart attack!


----------



## Stellar

Yeah, I doubt that Christian would be jumping to AEW while his best friend is in line to have a WM match. Pretty sure that Christian will be involved in the WWE at some point.

At this point with the amount of hype it has to be a "Brock Lesnar". Kurt Angle wouldn't match the hype because he isn't active anymore. As shocking as Lesnar would be to jump to AEW, realty would set in eventually when he has limited appearances and has limited matches because of his health.

Someone will probably get the scoop eventually. We just have to wait.


----------



## Klitschko

Don't do it guys. Remember how we all expected someone big to debut for All Out and we got Matt Sydal.


----------



## Mr316

Klitschko said:


> Don't do it guys. Remember how we all expected someone big to debut for All Out and we got Matt Sydal.


They never really hyped it though. Now they’re hyping it big time.


----------



## McIntyre Fan

In other places people think its Okada.


----------



## Ger

anonymous9437 said:


> Vince heart attack level of shock? I’m convinced...





Klitschko said:


> Don't do it guys. Remember how we all expected someone big to debut for All Out and we got Matt Sydal.


Mmh. If it is Ryback, it is me who gets an heart attack.


----------



## MachoMan87

brock lesnar merch is no longer available at wwe.com


----------



## MoxAsylum

Klitschko said:


> Don't do it guys. Remember how we all expected someone big to debut for All Out and we got Matt Sydal.


They are hyping this one up more


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367349588970123267
Batista trolling or no?


----------



## KingofKings1524

3venflow said:


> TK said: “That brings me to our other announcement. Last night, Paul Wight told you that you’re not going to be the only one with the scoops around here anymore, and he’s gonna break some scoops too. He told the world, and it’s true that there’s going to be a big star signed with AEW. And *he’s* coming here, and it’s absolutely true what Paul said.
> 
> “This Sunday a *major star in the world of wrestling, a huge huge star is going to come and sign a multi-year contract with AEW on Sunday at the pay-per-view*. I can confirm what Paul said is true, and I’m not talking about the person in the ladder match. We have a great, fun sixth person in the ladder match, but the person who I’m saying is going to come and sign a multi-year contract with AEW, the person Paul referenced, that’s not the sixth person in the ladder match. Paul’s talking about a big surprise, and that’s that’s no joke. What he said to you I can confirm is true.”


Well, he’s hyped this up beyond belief now. He has no one to blame but himself if people shit all over this.


----------



## TD Stinger

It really feels like it's gonna be someone like a Punk or Brock.

Brock seems so improbable. No doubt Tony Khan would pay big money for Brock. But let's say he did give Brock an offer. If that is the case, I feel like Brock, being the businessman he is, would then go to Vince. And Vince might be willing to not spend big money on Big Show, but I can't see him not matching or going higher to keep Brock.

Punk seems more likely on to me. I mean you even heard Punk talk about guys in AEW he would saw potential in not too long ago.


----------



## holy

Any link where we can hear these Meltzer comments? Or is it only for subscribers?


----------



## yeahright2

Klitschko said:


> Don't do it guys. Remember how we all expected someone big to debut for All Out and we got Matt Sydal.


Or the "the balance of power in wrestling will shift tonight" quote.. And then it was a returning PAC.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Boldgerg said:


> *- "He"* - Confirmed to be a male talent by Tony Khan.
> *- "Hall of fame worthy"* - Specific wording rather than "hall of famer". Potentially rules out Angle, Christian etc.
> *- "Huge signing"* - Could be hyperbolic, but combined with "hall of fame worthy", the way they're promoting it and the fact that it's in it's own slot on PPV suggests that it's going to be big. They've never done a debut with such build and in a way that it's being used to help sell the PPV.
> *- "Big star in the wrestling world"* - Rules out celebrities and talents from other sports.
> *- "Multi-year deal"* - potentially even further reduces the likes of Angle who are old and completely broken down, as well as guys like Cena and Brock who are unlikely to sign long deals.
> 
> I'm sticking with Punk, as unlikely as it'll always seem until it does happen.


I don’t really see Punk signing a multi year deal either at this point unless they offered an obscene amount of money.


----------



## Erik.

yeahright2 said:


> Or the "the balance of power in wrestling will shift tonight" quote.. And then it was a returning PAC.


Actually, it was Don Callis being involved.

Which lead to the whole Omega heel turn, screwjob, Impact/NJPW takeover thing we see right now.


----------



## P Thriller

I'm glad they are waiting to surprise us. WWE would have just announced it on twitter to get you to tune in and watch.

Then again it is a PPV they want you to spend money on, so keeping it a mystery is a good idea. Almost makes me want to spend money on it. I won't because I don't believe in spending that much money to watch a wrestling show, but it at least got me thinking about it.


----------



## Smark1995

holy said:


> Any link where we can hear these Meltzer comments? Or is it only for subscribers?


Only for paid subscribers


----------



## shadow_spinner

This just proves people only view WWE stars as actual wrestling stars. They never said it was an ex WWE star. It could be a legend from Japan. That would be amazing imo. But if it isn't a WWE star people may be underwhelmed.

With that said, they not once specified that he would be a wrestler.


----------



## Mr316

MachoMan87 said:


> brock lesnar merch is no longer available at wwe.com


Facts.


----------



## Mr316

No more Lesnar merch available on WWE shop.


----------



## yeahright2

Erik. said:


> Actually, it was Don Callis being involved.
> 
> Which lead to the whole Omega heel turn, screwjob, Impact/NJPW takeover thing we see right now.


If you say so. However, there wasn´t a shift in balance of powe in wrestling that particular night, and there hasn´t been one yet.


----------



## KingofKings1524

They’re hyping this to the point that if it’s anyone other than Rock, Cena, Lesnar, Batista, or Punk then they absolutely deserve all the shit they’re gonna get for it.


----------



## shadow_spinner

It's Brock


----------



## Mr316

No more Lesnar merch available on WWE shop


----------



## Boldgerg

Has the Lesnar merch literally been taken down today?


----------



## MoxAsylum

Mr316 said:


> No more Lesnar merch available on WWE shop


That's old news


----------



## Mr316

Boldgerg said:


> Has the Lesnar merch literally been taken down today?


Don’t see why they would take it off otherwise. They did the same with Sting.


----------



## Britz94xD

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm not believing the Lesnar rumours. The only way to bring Lesnar in and not have his credibility ruined is have him literally squash everyone in 2 minute matches, including Kenny Omega. There's nobody on AEW who even comes close to Brock's level of star power. He'd have to be made world champion within a month or two.


Lesnar can have a competitive match with Omega (Like he did with Bryan and Punk).

If you managed to sign Lesnar, why wouldn't he be the world champ?


----------



## Christopher Near

If it's brock I can't wait for people on wrestling forum and reddit to be like

"I've always thought brock was underrated " "wwe misused brock" etc

After calling him lazy for 3 years


----------



## Prosper

Oh shit it might be Lesnar if history is an indicator.


----------



## toontownman

It can only be one of Rock, Punk, Brock, Cena or Batista imo. 

I think any of the other names thrown out, at this point, would be a huge disappointment however they dressed it up. 

I don't think it is Brock as it would have got back to Heyman or Vince and Brock would have played them off each other and got a higher deal. At that point it would be leaked if WWE knew AEW were involved and making statements like this. 

Cena is surely tied down somehow and but you never know. I will go Cena or Rock. CM Punk would obviously be huge and Batista but neither are really going to upset WWE in the long term. Cena or Rock as WWE lifers would hurt. Cena right now likely wants some exposure to keep kicking his film career going and might fancy the potential matches. Still find it hard to believe he would do that to Vince though. 

Would laugh my tits off it was the Undertaker, just so he and Sting could go at it. That would also be a huge miss if it was imo. 

Either way with NXT moving nights it looks like the path is clear for AEW to surge forward. I just wish they could concentrate on their own product and dig deep enough to find some class to forge their own future rather than constantly trying to attach themselves to WWE through digs and references, like a kid desperately seeking approval.


----------



## deadcool

I honestly don't know who it is but I know who it's not. And that is, it is not Brock Lesnar nor is it CM Punk. These 2 command such a high price tag, and that's not something AEW can afford at this point.


----------



## Erik.

Only Rock or Cena would make Vince legitimately have a heart attack as both pretty much owe their careers to him.

But it won't be either of them.

I'm still leaning towards carny shilling here and Khan is just doing everything he can to promote his PPV.


----------



## Blade Runner

A bit cringy to be putting heart attacks and a 75-year old man in the same sentence


----------



## Mr316

deadcool said:


> I honestly don't know who it is but I know who it's not. And that is, it is not Brock Lesnar nor is it CM Punk. These 2 command such a high price tag, and that's not something AEW can afford at this point.


How the hell do you know? They just signed Sting and Big Show. Khan has the money to sign both Lesnar and Punk if he wants to.


----------



## Erik.

Though I would take Stone Cold in a GM role.


----------



## Prosper

deadcool said:


> I honestly don't know who it is but I know who it's not. And that is, it is not Brock Lesnar nor is it CM Punk. These 2 command such a high price tag, and that's not something AEW can afford at this point.


I mean Tony's family is a lot richer than Vince. Not saying that he's not working on a budget as we don't know the details, but you never know what's going on behind the scenes. Shahid could be so proud of Tony that he's fronting him the extra costs.


----------



## the_flock

Geeee said:


> I think that "Vince having a heart attack" is typical Tony Khan hyperbole.
> 
> That being said, a while back Jon Moxley made a comment about wanting Christian in AEW. And Christian was just in the Royal Rumble and would be for sure a main eventer in AEW, so this ALMOST meets the criteria. I'm pretty convinced that's who this is.


Christian has a contract with WWE. It's not him. RVD is more likely.


----------



## Erik.

Can't help but feel "It's True" from Khan tells us it's Angle.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

It’s Gillberg!!!


----------



## CRCC

JasmineAEW said:


> I would love it. I’d prefer Renée over some meathead like Ryback or Batista.
> 
> Did Wight refer to the surprise as a “He”?


Really, man? What could she do besides and interviewer role? And that would excite you more than an active wrestler?

I don't think he did.


----------



## Prosper

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm not believing the Lesnar rumours. The only way to bring Lesnar in and not have his credibility ruined is have him literally squash everyone in 2 minute matches, including Kenny Omega. There's nobody on AEW who even comes close to Brock's level of star power. He'd have to be made world champion within a month or two.


That's the WWE way of booking. Perceptions change with different promotions and they don't have to book him the same exact way should he come in. Lesnar being competitive with Moxley, Cody, and Omega for example will in no way shatter his credibility. Fans would actually appreciate him more for doing more in his matches and not spamming Suplex City and leaving after 5 minutes.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Got a feeling it’s Lesnar.


----------



## Shock Street

Interesting that he said "It's not the person in the ladder match" does that mean two debuts?


----------



## Geeee

the_flock said:


> Christian has a contract with WWE. It's not him. RVD is more likely.











WWE Signs Blake Christian And Christian Casanova | Fightful News


WWE has signed some Christians to counteract the pentagram on WWE Raw



www.fightful.com





A quick Google search and the WWE signed two guys named Christian but I didn't see anything about Captain Charisma. Has he appeared on WWE programming since the Rumble?

Could it also be Samoa Joe? It seems like he wants to wrestle and WWE doesn't want him to? I don't know if that would work with non-compete clauses and whatnot though.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

izhack111 said:


> It's Kane


Haha yeah right 😂 Kane is a definite WWE lifer, never in a million years is it him.

More than likely Lesnar.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Damn... for someone who claims not be an AEW shill he sure loves using his platform to hype up AEW events/shows/matches..


----------



## Necrolust

I’m actually hoping it’s not anybody like Punk or Brock; personally I don’t think it will be. Brock seems very demotivated with wrestling, and to get Punk you’d basically have your show revolve around him and that’s not what I would like to see in AEW.
I’d rather they stayed clear of any big “WWE” name and continue to build up their own roster.
Ofc an announcement of that caliber would bring many eyes to the product.


----------



## mazzah20

Just had a horrible thought.

"It's... It's... JBL!!!

...

Who will be joining me on commentary on AEW: Dark Elevation"


----------



## NathanMayberry

dfw AEW fans have been hyping themselves up for Punk, Lesnar, Batista and even the Rock and then afterwards pretend like Ryback is who they wanted all along.


----------



## omaroo

Maybe just hyping it up to get more buys for the PPV.

Personally dont think it will be a big debut and if its lacklustre which I feel it could well be then AEW will get alot of backlash you expect.

Angle will be a big let down.


----------



## TD Stinger

Brock hasn’t had merch on WWE Shop for awhile, since like last Summer I believe. I don’t think that is an indicator one way or another.


----------



## mazzah20

Going by the phrasing in this piece it is surely not Brock or Cena. You have to imagine that both would see what WWE's counter offer is.

Bautista probably wouldn't give an F, and do a deal if the story suited him. But I am pretty sure that he is past Wrestling.

The most obvious big name that would not negotiate with Vince is CM Punk. It is possible he has the wrestling bug again but I don't buy it.

But I'm going for it being hyperbole and it's Kurt Angle to prove he still has that big match in him like Sting. Who is a huge name, but not a huge name we want to see nor going to move the needle.


----------



## toontownman

Could be Renee or Mauro Ranello too.
Edit: they said He. 

I am going to go Okada and it will be revealed he has been negotiating with WWE but opted for AEW.


----------



## zaz102

Christopher Near said:


> If it's brock I can't wait for people on wrestling forum and reddit to be like
> 
> "I've always thought brock was underrated " "wwe misused brock" etc
> 
> After calling him lazy for 3 years


It's frustrating how many "wrestling fans" seem to hate wrestling or are tribal about it. I saw another poster in this topic saying that Lesnar would lose credibility going against AEW competition. That is such a silly comment and a preconceived negative outlook.

Some people need to just shut up and enjoy the show or change the channel. If they want to live gimmick, at least start a podcast so they can make some money off terrible hot takes.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jesus guys, its not Okada. Hes in JAPAN. They said the guy would be there IN PERSON to sign the contract. Sometimes I wonder if any of you clamoring over them working with NJPW even watch the shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

McIntyre Fan said:


> In other places people think its Okada.


this would make me the happiest out of all the options

Okada is made for AEW in my opinion


----------



## Pentagon Senior

KingofKings1524 said:


> They’re hyping this to the point that if it’s anyone other than Rock, Cena, Lesnar, Batista, or Punk then they absolutely deserve all the shit they’re gonna get for it.


Don't worry, I'm sure people will be ready will be sharpening their pitchforks as we speak! 

You're right though, they're not holding back with the hype, interesting times ahead...


----------



## Joe Gill

Big Show said it was a future hall of famer... so it isnt Kurt Angle. Batista is going into the hall of fame soon so I doubt its him. Cena is a WWE lifer. 
If the name is really as huge as its been hyped up... its either Punk or Lesnar. My money is on Lesnar.... they just offered him a shit load of money for a light schedule...Lesnar isnt doing anything else right now so he said fuck it sure why not.


----------



## What A Maneuver

So is Meltzer being told it could cause a heart attack, or did he just learn who they signed and that's his own opinion of how big it is?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KingofKings1524 said:


> They’re hyping this to the point that if it’s anyone other than Rock, Cena, Lesnar, Batista, or Punk then they absolutely deserve all the shit they’re gonna get for it.


or Okada


----------



## RainmakerV2

And if it was Brock, I have a hard time seeing how they keep that under wraps. Not saying it surely isnt, but that would be one hard secret to keep.


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this would make me the happiest out of all the options
> 
> Okada is made for AEW in my opinion



I just fuckin...nevermind.


----------



## OwenSES

I would be really surprised if it was Lesnar. I can't see Lesnar making any decision or being part of any company without Heyman. 

Besides, Vince has given him so much the last 5 years, I don't see why he would want to go anywhere else.


----------



## Joe Gill

They teased a 4 horsemen reunion... still need a fourth member besides FTR and Spears. Who is a wrestling free agent who could be the leader of the 4 horsemen?


----------



## ElTerrible

I just hope there is a story behind it. I'd mark the f*ck out ,if Omega retains the title the lights go out a voice says:there is only one real world champion, the TNA champion, then Excalibur yells out It's Rich Swann, ten count and it's Christian Cage carrying the old TNA belt. He only says:Kenny Omega you are not even good enough to walk out on Vince once.I'm the only guy who did it twice, cause that's how I roll. Now you actually got somebody legit who can be the face of Impact wrestling in the brand wars. Though to give Vince a heart attack he would have to unify the Christian Coalition.


----------



## Prized Fighter

I am going to use some logic here to eliminate a few choices.

- Okada - He is signed with NJPW and they are already doing cross promotion with AEW. Why would he sign a multi-year deal? I am not even sure he could.

- Cena - He has been a walking billboard for WWE for over a decade. No chance

- Angle - Possible, but he is one move away from paralysis. He is also already a hall of famer.

- Christian - He is signed with WWE

- CM Punk - He fits the bill and is a free agent, but only he knows where his head is at. The main reason I don't think it is him is because of the multi year deal (I am assuming 3 years). He has said before that he likes the option to do projects that excite him. So commiting long term seems unlikely.

Batista - This was my guess for who it is. However, he is a movie star and doesn't really need wrestling. I can see him having the itch, but not for multiple years.

Brock - I think he is more likely to sign a multi year deal and commit to it, but he also is most likely to get into a bidding war. If he is the signing, then that means Khan out his Vince. Brock isn't going anywhere for the love of it or to stick it to the WWE.


----------



## TheDraw

It's basically already confirmed on Twitter that it's Batista.


----------



## RainmakerV2

toontownman said:


> Could be Renee or Mauro Ranello too.
> Edit: they said He.
> 
> I am going to go Okada and it will be revealed he has been negotiating with WWE but opted for AEW.


Okada is in Japan for the NJC. Stop saying Okada.


----------



## Geeee

Angle is one of my all-time favourites but man he wasn't even 5% of his prime last time we saw him. It made me sad to watch Baron Corbin have to carry Angle in his retirement match.

So, I really hope this isn't him.


----------



## RainmakerV2

TheDraw said:


> It's basically already confirmed on Twitter that it's Batista.



Where and by who?


----------



## Mutant God

maybe Tommy Dreamer or Sabu or RVD


----------



## mazzah20

"Big Poppa Pump, Holla if you understand hsaifh uihsaiuhf what I'm hdsiodhsoi"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367545721310896134

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue

Christian makes a lot of sense. Hall of Fame worthy. Recently made a big return at the Rumble but hasn't been used since.


----------



## 3venflow

Well, Batista's plate isn't exactly full. He's filming a movie called Groove Tails, but only has Guardians of the Galaxy 3 (2023) and In The Lost Lands (undated) on his list of projects.

Easy to forget that Batista is 52 though, he got into the business pretty late. I'm not sure how much mileage you'd get out of him as a 'multi-year' performer and he doesn't have the mystique of Sting where he can stand around a lot.

Even so, he's a mainstream movie star so it'd be a big deal for AEW and he could do major work for their brand. I'm not convinced it is him, however.


----------



## Hitman1987

I fucking hope it’s Brock, a motivated Brock is pound for pound one of the greatest active wrestlers around


----------



## LittleMissSisterBliss

It’s time to


----------



## Boldgerg

TheDraw said:


> It's basically already confirmed on Twitter that it's Batista.


It's really not.


----------



## rbl85

december_blue said:


> Christian makes a lot of sense. Hall of Fame worthy. Recently made a big return at the Rumble but hasn't been used since.


He's apparently signed with the WWE


----------



## Kishido

It will be Punk, Cena, Brock and Taker making their debut as nWo.


----------



## TheDraw

RainmakerV2 said:


> Where and by who?


Just workin the marks on here.

Maybe it's not a wrestler. Maybe it's someone who should be in another HOF....like Barry Bonds.


----------



## RainmakerV2

TheDraw said:


> Just workin the marks on here.
> 
> Maybe it's not a wrestler. Maybe it's someone who should be in another HOF....like Barry Bonds.


Considering Batista just made fun of wrestlers not staying retired, I would hope not. Unless hes just being ironic.

I get the sports star idea but AEWs audience is the hardcore fan and that would NOT go over well with them. Has to be a big name wrestler.


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer reckons Christian ISN'T signed with WWE, but the Wrestling Inc. owner Raj Giri says he is.

Christian would be the 'best of the rest' (under top tier) for me because he's still good enough in the ring and is also super-respected in the business so would have a positive influence. At 47, he's not ancient and is between Archer and Jericho in age. He's younger than Minoru Suzuki, Yuji Nagata and TenCozy, who NJPW still make good use of.









"His ability to elevate his opponents unselfishly" - AEW's Cash Wheeler and Frankie Kazarian praise WWE's Christian


Last night at the WWE Royal Rumble, Christian made his surprise return to the company in the men's battle royal. The emotional moment generated a lot of buzz in the wrestling world.




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## Boldgerg

Tony Khan: "a major star in wrestling"

Morons: "oMg MaYb iTs SuMoNe WhOs NoT a WrEsTlEr!"


----------



## rbl85

I think Paul White (strange to write it) kind of ruled out Punk when he said that the surprise "wasn't who we think it is"


----------



## herbski

LifeInCattleClass said:


> or Okada


Why would AEW signing Okada give Vince a heart attack? I'm sure if WWE really wanted Okada (and Okada wanted to come to the US) he would have already been paid a vast sum of money and signed with WWE. 

Granted it could be hyperbole, but obviously 
it still has to be somebody who has worked for WWE in the past.

I would guess Lesnar, Batista or Punk if it's actually a legit needle mover. Can't see Rocky or Cena going there.

If it's hyperbole then it could be a variety of people that won't really move the needle anyway


----------



## Bobholly39

RainmakerV2 said:


> And if it was Brock, I have a hard time seeing how they keep that under wraps. Not saying it surely isnt, but that would be one hard secret to keep.


Why? Brock is very secretive, whose he going to tell? If he signed there's probably only ~4-5 people who know. He'll just show up on the weekend, and big surprise. I honestly think Brock might be the easiest of names to keep under wraps. Punk too would be quite easy, for similar reasons.



Prized Fighter said:


> I am going to use some logic here to eliminate a few choices.
> 
> - Okada - He is signed with NJPW and they are already doing cross promotion with AEW. Why would he sign a multi-year deal? I am not even sure he could.
> 
> - Cena - He has been a walking billboard for WWE for over a decade. No chance
> 
> - Angle - Possible, but he is one move away from paralysis. He is also already a hall of famer.
> 
> - Christian - He is signed with WWE
> 
> - CM Punk - He fits the bill and is a free agent, but only he knows where his head is at. The main reason I don't think it is him is because of the multi year deal (I am assuming 3 years). He has said before that he likes the option to do projects that excite him. So commiting long term seems unlikely.
> 
> Batista - This was my guess for who it is. However, he is a movie star and doesn't really need wrestling. I can see him having the itch, but not for multiple years.
> 
> Brock - I think he is more likely to sign a multi year deal and commit to it, but he also is most likely to get into a bidding war. If he is the signing, then that means Khan out his Vince. Brock isn't going anywhere for the love of it or to stick it to the WWE.


Good breakdown. I'll comment as well and steal your format.

- Okada. Don't really know him, as I mostly follow WWE. I know of him of course. I'll take your word and others commenting, no personal opinion really.

- Cena. I agree, no chance. He's busy with Hollywood, and I assume super loyal to WWE and they would never want to lose him. No motivation to commit full time to wrestling when he's landing huge roles in Fast and Furious or Suicide Squad. Great Hollywood success.

- Angle I agree with you, how good is he health-wise? It's possible he's been training/got better though. I don't think him being a hall of famer makes a difference. The person is "hall of fame worthy" - whether they're already in or not is semantics. Unlikely

- Christian - Do you know for a fact he is signed with WWE? Edge kept disputing for months he'd return. I'd take anything Christian may have said or not with a grain of salt about his contract. Mostly - even though I like Christian - this sounds as a pretty disappointing name based on how they're hyping it up.

- CM Punk. Very likely. I don't see the "long term/3years" as a reason why it wouldn't be him. If AEW was serious about Punk and offering him a ton of money, they'd be looking for a semi-long commitment with specific programs/matches in mind. ie - if AEW brings Punk in, there's no chance it would be for a one off, i'd have guessed at least for 1-2 years. Multi-year doesn't mean full time every week either. He would fit the hype around this announcement, as he's a big enough name.

- Batista. It's possible. He's weird. He talks down on Rock for making big $$ because he cares more about the "art" and acting in "good roles". He seems full of shit to me. I could see him having the urge and coming back for a run in AEW. I don't think he'd be a great fit in AEW personally though. I think he's unlikely, but not impossible to be the name. He certainly is a big enough name to fit the hype too.

- Brock Lesnar. Based on how they're hyping this, this seems like the most likely name to me. As to the bidding war - who says it hasn't happened? Maybe AEW was negotiation with him in secret on the condition he wouldn't tell Vince - and so Brock told Vince "my price is xx$$, take it or leave it". And Vince offered an amount - and Khan beat it, by a lot. ie - he was certainly playing both sides, but it's possible he did it without Vince knowing and that Khan made it worth his while to keep it secret. It would be a huge dollar value though. Certainly he'd be worth the hype.

Other names, just to throw out there.

Rock - no chance. Way too big for AEW.

Daniel Bryan - I've heard rumors for years/months his contract is expiring soon. Any chance it has, and it's him? I think he'd be the biggest name they could land. Not sure how likely it is though, but I think it's possible. 

Mick Foley. I love Mick, but he can't wrestle anymore, so I hope it's not him. This would be disappointing.

Stone Cold - biggest x-factor of all. He's clearly healthy enough. And obviously WWE wouldn't want to lose him - but he's been retired for 18 years and WWE never threw enough money at him to leave retirement. Maybe Tony Khan did?

I'm excited to see who it is


----------



## RainmakerV2

All the big NJPW talent is in Japan right now for the NJC. Please stop saying NJPW names lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bobholly39 said:


> Why? Brock is very secretive, whose he going to tell? If he signed there's probably only ~4-5 people who know. He'll just show up on the weekend, and big surprise. I honestly think Brock might be the easiest of names to keep under wraps. Punk too would be quite easy, for similar reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Good breakdown. I'll comment as well and steal your format.
> 
> - Okada. Don't really know him, as I mostly follow WWE. I know of him of course. I'll take your word and others commenting, no personal opinion really.
> 
> - Cena. I agree, no chance. He's busy with Hollywood, and I assume super loyal to WWE and they would never want to lose him. No motivation to commit full time to wrestling when he's landing huge roles in Fast and Furious or Suicide Squad. Great Hollywood success.
> 
> - Angle I agree with you, how good is he health-wise? It's possible he's been training/got better though. I don't think him being a hall of famer makes a difference. The person is "hall of fame worthy" - whether they're already in or not is semantics. Unlikely
> 
> - Christian - Do you know for a fact he is signed with WWE? Edge kept disputing for months he'd return. I'd take anything Christian may have said or not with a grain of salt about his contract. Mostly - even though I like Christian - this sounds as a pretty disappointing name based on how they're hyping it up.
> 
> - CM Punk. Very likely. I don't see the "long term/3years" as a reason why it wouldn't be him. If AEW was serious about Punk and offering him a ton of money, they'd be looking for a semi-long commitment with specific programs/matches in mind. ie - if AEW brings Punk in, there's no chance it would be for a one off, i'd have guessed at least for 1-2 years. Multi-year doesn't mean full time every week either. He would fit the hype around this announcement, as he's a big enough name.
> 
> - Batista. It's possible. He's weird. He talks down on Rock for making big $$ because he cares more about the "art" and acting in "good roles". He seems full of shit to me. I could see him having the urge and coming back for a run in AEW. I don't think he'd be a great fit in AEW personally though. I think he's unlikely, but not impossible to be the name. He certainly is a big enough name to fit the hype too.
> 
> - Brock Lesnar. Based on how they're hyping this, this seems like the most likely name to me. As to the bidding war - who says it hasn't happened? Maybe AEW was negotiation with him in secret on the condition he wouldn't tell Vince - and so Brock told Vince "my price is xx$$, take it or leave it". And Vince offered an amount - and Khan beat it, by a lot. ie - he was certainly playing both sides, but it's possible he did it without Vince knowing and that Khan made it worth his while to keep it secret. It would be a huge dollar value though. Certainly he'd be worth the hype.
> 
> Other names, just to throw out there.
> 
> Rock - no chance. Way too big for AEW.
> 
> Daniel Bryan - I've heard rumors for years/months his contract is expiring soon. Any chance it has, and it's him? I think he'd be the biggest name they could land. Not sure how likely it is though, but I think it's possible.
> 
> *** Foley. I love ***, but he can't wrestle anymore, so I hope it's not him. This would be disappointing.
> 
> Stone Cold - biggest x-factor of all. He's clearly healthy enough. And obviously WWE wouldn't want to lose him - but he's been retired for 18 years and WWE never threw enough money at him to leave retirement. Maybe Tony Khan did?
> 
> I'm excited to see who it is


I find it hard to believe with how many people work backstage in WWE that someone wouldnt have let it slip.


----------



## Boldgerg

rbl85 said:


> I think Paul White (strange to write it) kind of ruled out Punk when he said that the surprise "wasn't who we think it is"


Again, what do people expect them to say? "I bet you can all guess who it is! It's really obvious!".

It's called building anticipation, getting people talking and potentially purposely misleading people to keep it as big a surprise as possible.


----------



## the_flock

Boldgerg said:


> Tony Khan: "a major star in wrestling"
> 
> Morons: "oMg MaYb iTs SuMoNe WhOs NoT a WrEsTlEr!"


To be fair. Major star in wrestling doesn't necessarily mean a wrestler. Could be Bischoff.


----------



## Boldgerg

Christian would be completely meh to me. Basically a career mid-carder who hasn't wrestled for almost a decade and is 47 years old.

Not sure how that's exciting.


----------



## Boldgerg

the_flock said:


> To be fair. Major star in wrestling doesn't necessarily mean a wrestler. Could be Bischoff.


No, but it'd be incredibly weird and stupid to build it like this and say the things they have if it was a non-wrestler. It also doesn't change the fact that it confirms that it's someone who is involved in the business, yet people continue to talk about how it might be a celebrity or sportsman.


----------



## Bobholly39

RainmakerV2 said:


> I find it hard to believe with how many people work backstage in WWE that someone wouldnt have let it slip.


How so? How would WWE backstage people even know? 

Brock has no contract at all right now. He can sign with AEW without WWE ever even knowing about it. Same for CM Punk.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

herbski said:


> Why would AEW signing Okada give Vince a heart attack? I'm sure if WWE really wanted Okada (and Okada wanted to come to the US) he would have already been paid a vast sum of money and signed with WWE.
> 
> Granted it could be hyperbole, but obviously
> it still has to be somebody who has worked for WWE in the past.
> 
> I would guess Lesnar, Batista or Punk if it's actually a legit needle mover. Can't see Rocky or Cena going there.
> 
> If it's hyperbole then it could be a variety of people that won't really move the needle anyway


I dunno - Vince is over 70 years

more than likely anything can give him a heart attack

but I think the Heart attack thing was just normal Dave Hyperbole


----------



## NathanMayberry

Boldgerg said:


> Christian would be completely meh to me. Basically a career mid-carder who hasn't wrestled for almost a decade and is 47 years old.
> 
> Not sure how that's exciting.


When your excitement is driven by triggering the WWE rather than enjoying yourself, that's what it leads to. 

Thats why people are marking out for the Big Show, why people marked out for Rusev and they even said Dillinger was gonna be a star.


----------



## HankHill_85

If it were WWE trying to keep something a secret, Dave would almost be going out of his way to spoil it to make people think he's "got all the scoops". But AEW is doing it and Dave's quiet.

It'd be sad to see how much of a bias he has if it wasn't so hilariously obvious.


----------



## Bland

I just really hope they don't pull a Dixie Carter and it end up being a non wrestler role and someone who will be wrestling and an actual big name, especially now with Tony adding more mystery.

From Paul's comments, it should rule out Punk as he's the obvious choice whenever a big free agent is coming.

And from Tony's comments, it should rule out guys like RVD (who I think will be in ladder match), Shamrock, Christian (if he has signed with WWE, surprised he hasn't appeared again yet), & Kurt Angle (as he's more on inactive role now.)


So I think it falls down to:

Lesnar - Been away from WWE for long time, known to be in it for the money so perhaps Khan's paid top dollar and outbidded Vince. Multi year deal would definitely give Vince a 'heart attack' 

Cena - Highly unlikely as seems more Hollywood active now. Surely if he returned for 1 more match it would be WWE.

Rock - Same as Cena but more as has potential match up vs Reigns so still big money match left in WWE.

Undertaker - Didn't he sign a lifetime contract just a couple years back? Also, Undertaker gimmick is WWE so loses appeal if just "Mean" Mark Callous.

Austin - Rule out just purely on multi year deal. If he did have one more match, but defiantly not mult year, unless they use his podcasts.

Batista - Perhaps 2nd favourite behind Lesnar and you wouldn't originally think him but multi year part time deal would enable him to still do movies. Although, him vs Cody, Omega or even Moxley doesn't really interest me.

Okada - No way has he signed a multi year deal as he'd be available through NJPW deal. Plus would he worry Vince as Vince would probably just say he doesn't know him.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bobholly39 said:


> How so? How would WWE backstage people even know?
> 
> Brock has no contract at all right now. He can sign with AEW without WWE ever even knowing about it. Same for CM Punk.



Im pretty sure Brock would tell Vince if he was leaving him for a rival promotion. He would at least give him a chance to match the money offer. Hes all about money. He wouldnt just take Khans offer and not call Vince and ask him to match or beat it.


----------



## Hitman1987

When big show said it’s somebody who should be in the HOF it made me think that it’s somebody older as active wrestlers wouldn’t get entered into the hall of fame until their older/retired for several years. It sounded like he’s talking about somebody who has been retired a while but hasn’t had the HOF call when they should have.


----------



## Smark1995

Bobholly39 said:


> Why? Brock is very secretive, whose he going to tell? If he signed there's probably only ~4-5 people who know. He'll just show up on the weekend, and big surprise. I honestly think Brock might be the easiest of names to keep under wraps. Punk too would be quite easy, for similar reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Good breakdown. I'll comment as well and steal your format.
> 
> - Okada. Don't really know him, as I mostly follow WWE. I know of him of course. I'll take your word and others commenting, no personal opinion really.
> 
> - Cena. I agree, no chance. He's busy with Hollywood, and I assume super loyal to WWE and they would never want to lose him. No motivation to commit full time to wrestling when he's landing huge roles in Fast and Furious or Suicide Squad. Great Hollywood success.
> 
> - Angle I agree with you, how good is he health-wise? It's possible he's been training/got better though. I don't think him being a hall of famer makes a difference. The person is "hall of fame worthy" - whether they're already in or not is semantics. Unlikely
> 
> - Christian - Do you know for a fact he is signed with WWE? Edge kept disputing for months he'd return. I'd take anything Christian may have said or not with a grain of salt about his contract. Mostly - even though I like Christian - this sounds as a pretty disappointing name based on how they're hyping it up.
> 
> - CM Punk. Very likely. I don't see the "long term/3years" as a reason why it wouldn't be him. If AEW was serious about Punk and offering him a ton of money, they'd be looking for a semi-long commitment with specific programs/matches in mind. ie - if AEW brings Punk in, there's no chance it would be for a one off, i'd have guessed at least for 1-2 years. Multi-year doesn't mean full time every week either. He would fit the hype around this announcement, as he's a big enough name.
> 
> - Batista. It's possible. He's weird. He talks down on Rock for making big $$ because he cares more about the "art" and acting in "good roles". He seems full of shit to me. I could see him having the urge and coming back for a run in AEW. I don't think he'd be a great fit in AEW personally though. I think he's unlikely, but not impossible to be the name. He certainly is a big enough name to fit the hype too.
> 
> - Brock Lesnar. Based on how they're hyping this, this seems like the most likely name to me. As to the bidding war - who says it hasn't happened? Maybe AEW was negotiation with him in secret on the condition he wouldn't tell Vince - and so Brock told Vince "my price is xx$$, take it or leave it". And Vince offered an amount - and Khan beat it, by a lot. ie - he was certainly playing both sides, but it's possible he did it without Vince knowing and that Khan made it worth his while to keep it secret. It would be a huge dollar value though. Certainly he'd be worth the hype.
> 
> Other names, just to throw out there.
> 
> Rock - no chance. Way too big for AEW.
> 
> Daniel Bryan - I've heard rumors for years/months his contract is expiring soon. Any chance it has, and it's him? I think he'd be the biggest name they could land. Not sure how likely it is though, but I think it's possible.
> 
> *** Foley. I love ***, but he can't wrestle anymore, so I hope it's not him. This would be disappointing.
> 
> Stone Cold - biggest x-factor of all. He's clearly healthy enough. And obviously WWE wouldn't want to lose him - but he's been retired for 18 years and WWE never threw enough money at him to leave retirement. Maybe Tony Khan did?
> 
> I'm excited to see who it is


Bryan is on WWE contract and has a match this Friday for the title opportunity at Fastlane


----------



## Prosper

HankHill_85 said:


> If it were WWE trying to keep something a secret, Dave would almost be going out of his way to spoil it to make people think he's "got all the scoops". But AEW is doing it and Dave's quiet.
> 
> It'd be sad to see how much of a bias he has if it wasn't so hilariously obvious.


He needs to STFU about WWE too, there's no reason every secret needs to be spilled no matter the company.


----------



## Christopher Near

Mr316 said:


> Is RVD really a major signing worth teasing in 2021?


Same could be said about Paul wight/big show


----------



## MoxAsylum

mazzah20 said:


> Going by the phrasing in this piece it is surely not Brock or Cena. You have to imagine that both would see what WWE's counter offer is.
> 
> Bautista probably wouldn't give an F, and do a deal if the story suited him. But I am pretty sure that he is past Wrestling.
> 
> The most obvious big name that would not negotiate with Vince is CM Punk. It is possible he has the wrestling bug again but I don't buy it.
> 
> But I'm going for it being hyperbole and it's Kurt Angle to prove he still has that big match in him like Sting. Who is a huge name, but not a huge name we want to see nor going to move the needle.


If it's Kurt Angle or Christian that will be very underwhelming and feel even more like TNA 2.0


----------



## RiverFenix

Rock isn't too big for AEW. Rock is a business man first. Khan could give him 10% of AEW and that is more than Vince would ever give up. I mean Rock bought XFL which was Vince's baby. Given the money WWE makes off recent television deals, Rock getting 10% of AEW and then putting his name behind it could make him silly money. It might take more than 10% even though - but Rock coming on as AEW Partner would send shockwaves in WWE. 

Do I think this is happening - no. 

Rock and Brock are only two "heartattack signings" IMO.


----------



## Prosper

Kurt Angle would be terrible he can't even move on Sting's level anymore. Christian will probably be involved in the Edge/Roman feud. 

It should be Batista, Lesnar, or Punk. Hopefully at least.


----------



## MoxAsylum

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rock isn't too big for AEW. Rock is a business man first. Khan could give him 10% of AEW and that is more than Vince would ever give up. I mean Rock bought XFL which was Vince's baby. Given the money WWE makes off recent television deals, Rock getting 10% of AEW and then putting his name behind it could make him silly money. It might take more than 10% even though - but Rock coming on as AEW Partner would send shockwaves in WWE.
> 
> Do I think this is happening - no.
> 
> Rock and Brock are only two "heartattack signings" IMO.


If The Rock was given full control of AEW that would completely change the landscape and this would be a legitimate war again


----------



## Klitschko

I dont know how any of you can be paid subscribers to Meltzer. The guy literally repeats and guesses just like this forum does, then when he is wrong he says plans changed.


----------



## Nowa00

I see two options right now:
1. Brock Lesnar. It would be huge. But i don't really think he will wrewtler someone else than WWE.
2. Hart attack... Hart family... Maybe its Davey Boy Smith jr.??? Didn't see that somebody mention him. It's not that huge signing bit it couls be aa he's free agent right now


----------



## Geeee

What about Samoa Joe? WWE wants to put him to pasture and he would for sure be a main event talent worth hyping in AEW


----------



## Chan Hung

Has to be:

John Cena, Brock Lesnar or Batista (only three we would NOT think it could be, right???)


----------



## The Phantom

MAYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## OwenSES

Orton would give Vince a heart attack. Especially since he would leave WWE hanging with WrestleMania plans. I know he signed a new contract recently but who knows? Maybe those contracts are a bit flimsy.


----------



## zaz102

OwenSES said:


> Orton would give Vince a heart attack. Especially since he would leave WWE hanging with WrestleMania plans. I know he signed a new contract recently but who knows? Maybe those contracts are a bit flimsy.


I don't think WWE would write a flimsy contract for Orton (or anybody for that matter). Also, I'm sure he's a top earner so I'm not sure why he would go to AEW. Orton is awesome though. I'm sure they tried to get him when his contract was expiring.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Geeee said:


> What about Samoa Joe? WWE wants to put him to pasture and he would for sure be a main event talent worth hyping in AEW


Samoa Joe is not a big star LOL


----------



## Geeee

MoxAsylum said:


> Samoa Joe is not a big star LOL


Tony Khan is prone to hyperbole. Also, among AEW's target audience Samoa Joe is very popular.


----------



## One Shed

Only Rock, Austin, Hogan, Brock, Punk, and Batista would live up to this hype at this point. Everyone else would make me roll my eyes since they are not big enough to move the needle (Christian, Samoa Joe, Angle, someone from Japan that no one in North America knows) or would make me stop watching (Cena). Undertaker just started his 15 year deal last year and the Naitch signed a "lifetime" contract last year too.

Rock coming with a minority ownership would change everything. Brock changes everything. Punk or Batista would be huge. If Austin wanted to do anything, Vince's checkbook would instantly be open so I do not see that happening.

This better not be a whiff or Tony really is Jacksonville Dixie.


----------



## The Ultimate Male

I know a guy in Jacksonville - he says it's....



Spoiler: Spoiler



You're A Retard!


----------



## iamjethro

Well, JJ Dillon showed up, and Tully and Arn are there, and flashed the Horsemen 4 finger sign, so obviously it is Flair. The original 4 Horsemen are gonna manage and guide their "next generation".

Or maybe not.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Nowa00 said:


> I see two options right now:
> 1. Brock Lesnar. It would be huge. But i don't really think he will wrewtler someone else than WWE.
> 2. Hart attack... Hart family... Maybe its Davey Boy Smith jr.??? Didn't see that somebody mention him. It's not that huge signing bit it couls be aa he's free agent right now


LOL what hall of fame does Davey Boy smith Jr deserve to be apart of?


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Christopher Near said:


> Same could be said about Paul wight/big show


Correct, but they didn't tease that. They just flat out announced it at random on twitter which upset a bunch of fans around here.


----------



## zaz102

Two Sheds said:


> Only Rock, Austin, Hogan, Brock, Punk, and Batista would live up to this hype at this point. Everyone else would make me roll my eyes since they are not big enough to move the needle (Christian, Samoa Joe, Angle, someone from Japan that no one in North America knows) or would make me stop watching (Cena). Undertaker just started his 15 year deal last year and the Naitch signed a "lifetime" contract last year too.
> 
> Rock coming with a minority ownership would change everything. Brock changes everything. Punk or Batista would be huge. If Austin wanted to do anything, Vince's checkbook would instantly be open so I do not see that happening.
> 
> This better not be a whiff or Tony really is Jacksonville Dixie.


I mostly agree with you, but I think regardless of what you think of Cena, I don't know how you can consider that a weak payoff (not that I think it's him). That could potentially include a few other people, but he mentioned hall-of-fame and that's what it should be.

I think I heard Dixie advertised a revolution that would change wrestling and it was TNA's version of ECW ONS. That would be like saying hall of fame and then getting Spike Dudley (no offense to Spike).


----------



## Smark1995

Two Sheds said:


> Only Rock, Austin, Hogan, Brock, Punk, and Batista would live up to this hype at this point. Everyone else would make me roll my eyes since they are not big enough to move the needle (Christian, Samoa Joe, Angle, someone from Japan that no one in North America knows) or would make me stop watching (Cena). Undertaker just started his 15 year deal last year and the Naitch signed a "lifetime" contract last year too.
> 
> Rock coming with a minority ownership would change everything. Brock changes everything. Punk or Batista would be huge. If Austin wanted to do anything, Vince's checkbook would instantly be open so I do not see that happening.
> 
> This better not be a whiff or Tony really is Jacksonville Dixie.


Even if Cena turns heel?


----------



## Boldgerg

Christopher Near said:


> Same could be said about Paul wight/big show


But he wasn't "teased" or built up at all. He was literally announced up front on social media and their website.


----------



## Chan Hung

If Rock or Cena it would truly be a major deal.


----------



## Nowa00

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> LOL what hall of fame does Davey Boy smith Jr deserve to be apart of?


I don't say he's already deserve but maybe AEW just overhyped him and present as huge star. Somthing like they try to present with Shawn Spears. It's just my guess as mention heart attack could be a hint.


----------



## zaz102

Geeee said:


> Tony Khan is prone to hyperbole. Also, among AEW's target audience Samoa Joe is very popular.


Also, considering they had little fanfare for Paul Wight vs this new arrival, I'd imagine even if you think Tony Khan is all hyperbole, based on the situation you would expect that the person would be a bigger deal than Paul Wight. And I don't see how Samoa Joe would be seen as a bigger deal.

It's possible it's Joe, but based on the circumstances, seems unlikely.


----------



## Geeee

Two Sheds said:


> Only Rock, Austin, Hogan, Brock, Punk, and Batista would live up to this hype at this point. Everyone else would make me roll my eyes since they are not big enough to move the needle (Christian, Samoa Joe, Angle, someone from Japan that no one in North America knows) or would make me stop watching (Cena). Undertaker just started his 15 year deal last year and the Naitch signed a "lifetime" contract last year too.
> 
> Rock coming with a minority ownership would change everything. Brock changes everything. Punk or Batista would be huge. If Austin wanted to do anything, Vince's checkbook would instantly be open so I do not see that happening.
> 
> This better not be a whiff or Tony really is Jacksonville Dixie.


My expectations will be met if this is someone who will be a main event wrestler in AEW. Like even if it's someone slightly below a Jon Moxley. As long as they come in and do cool things in AEW.

If it's someone completely washed like Angle or RVD, then I will be pissed.


----------



## One Shed

zaz102 said:


> I mostly agree with you, but I think regardless of what you think of Cena, I don't know how you can consider that a weak payoff (not that I think it's him). That could potentially include a few other people, but he mentioned hall-of-fame and that's what it should be.
> 
> I think I heard Dixie advertised a revolution that would change wrestling and it was TNA's version of ECW ONS. That would be like saying hall of fame and then getting Spike Dudley (no offense to Spike).





Smark1995 said:


> Even if Cena turns heel?


I am not even saying Cena would be a weak payoff necessarily, only that i would not want to watch a show he was on. It will also be funny to witness some adult male fans who booed him out of the building for years now suddenly call this goof of all people fresh and exciting. They do plenty of goofy stuff on the show though so maybe he can wrestle in a juice vs chocolate sauce match vs Trashidy. Hopefully it is not him.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Nowa00 said:


> I don't say he's already deserve but maybe AEW just overhyped him and present as huge star. Somthing like they try to present with Shawn Spears. It's just my guess as mention heart attack could be a hint.


If they debut DBSJR after all this hype it would be a disservice to him. It wouldn't be fair to him because he'll get shit on when he should be a big deal when he returns to WWE or goes to AEW. Really anyone other than a select few guys and this is going to look like TNA 2.0.

I have faith in Tony that he KNOWS that and this will be a big name. Not sure who but I suspect it'll be one of those top 5 big names we've been talking about.


----------



## SparrowPrime

I could see it being Flair, along with Tully, JJ, and Arn managing FTR, Spears, and Cody. But I doubt it.

The WTF possibilities could be Punk or Batista, even Goldberg (Depending on contract status).

Realistically...Mark Henry (Recently went on pro wrestling tees and WWE shop dropped his merchandise)....Kurt Angle or Christian. None wrestlers...Joey Styles or Eric Bischoff Officially on board.

Perhaps Nick Aldis?

If Cena or Daniel Bryan showed up. It would be a major WTF moment.

The "Dixie Carter major announcement Bust" signing would go to a Tommy Dreamer, RVD, or Bully Ray.


----------



## NapperX

Top 3 choices:

Kurt Angle
Frank Mir
Dan Cormier

Khan's recent interview seemed to by implying Kurt Angle's catchphrase, but he also got Shaq and we know Shaq has been a big wrestling fan for a very long time, and same with Mir and Cormier. If he is thinking outside the box, then those two MMA fighters are probably the best options right now.


----------



## One Shed

SparrowPrime said:


> I could see it being Flair, along with Tully, JJ, and Arn managing FTR, Spears, and Cody. But I doubt it.
> 
> The WTF possibilities could be Punk or Batista, even Goldberg (Depending on contract status).
> 
> Realistically...Mark Henry (Recently went on pro wrestling tees and WWE shop dropped his merchandise)....Kurt Angle or Christian. None wrestlers...Joey Styles or Eric Bischoff Officially on board.
> 
> Perhaps Nick Aldis?
> 
> If Cena or Daniel Bryan showed up. It would be a major WTF moment.
> 
> The "Dixie Carter major announcement Bust" signing would go to a Tommy Dreamer, RVD, or Bully Ray.


Flair signed a lifetime contract with WWE last year.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> I am not even saying Cena would be a weak payoff necessarily, only that i would not want to watch a show he was on. It will also be funny to witness some adult male fans who booed him out of the building for years now suddenly call this goof of all people fresh and exciting. They do plenty of goofy stuff on the show though so maybe he can wrestle in a juice vs chocolate sauce match vs Trashidy. Hopefully it is not him.


Mega heel Cena would be pretty damn fresh and exciting lol. If he came in as a babyface then yeah he can fuck right off creative control or not.


----------



## Nowa00

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> If they debut DBSJR after all this hype it would be a disservice to him. It wouldn't be fair to him because he'll get shit on when he should be a big deal when he returns to WWE or goes to AEW. Really anyone other than a select few guys and this is going to look like TNA 2.0.
> 
> I have faith in Tony that he KNOWS that and this will be a big name. Not sure who but I suspect it'll be one of those top 5 big names we've been talking about.


I really hope that it isn't Davey Boy. If AEW hit expectation it must be Lesnar. But from flop side my guess is Davey Boy.


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> Mega heel Cena would be pretty damn fresh and exciting lol. If he came in as a babyface then yeah he can fuck right off creative control or not.


I know some people would be into that, but Cena reached the "I never want to see him on a TV screen again no matter what he does" level with me a long time ago.


----------



## zaz102

Two Sheds said:


> I am not even saying Cena would be a weak payoff necessarily, only that i would not want to watch a show he was on. It will also be funny to witness some adult male fans who booed him out of the building for years now suddenly call this goof of all people fresh and exciting. They do plenty of goody stuff on the show though so many he can wrestle in a juice vs chocolate sauce match vs Trashidy. Hopefully it is not him.


I was a never a Cena fan, but I think it's ignorant to think he doesn't have talent (and on top of that they may lose you but Cena would bring a lot more eyes to the product).

If I hated Austin in WCW, it doesn't mean he won't be different in WWE. Same for Cena in AEW. Also, I'm not sure what you get about the Cassidy thing. You think because of the Mimosa match, that people shouldn't want Cena? I think people in this forum made up their mind already if they like AEW or not.

That being said, the only one I am really hoping for (and think is least likely) is CM Punk. I think Brock would be the most exciting and somewhat realistic. Everybody else that I can think of (including Cena) I either consider unrealistic or not that exciting to me. However, who ever it is, I'll at least give them a chance.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I dunno. Tony Khan is a lot of things but I dont think hes an idiot. For him to be building it like this and to have his mouthpiece in Meltzer talking about giving Vince heart attacks, he better have more up his sleeve than Christian or RVD.


----------



## Sbatenney

SparrowPrime said:


> I could see it being Flair, along with Tully, JJ, and Arn managing FTR, Spears, and Cody. But I doubt it.
> 
> The WTF possibilities could be Punk or Batista, even Goldberg (Depending on contract status).
> 
> Realistically...Mark Henry (Recently went on pro wrestling tees and WWE shop dropped his merchandise)....Kurt Angle or Christian. None wrestlers...Joey Styles or Eric Bischoff Officially on board.
> 
> Perhaps Nick Aldis?
> 
> If Cena or Daniel Bryan showed up. It would be a major WTF moment.
> 
> The "Dixie Carter major announcement Bust" signing would go to a Tommy Dreamer, RVD, or Bully Ray.


Christian has comfirmed to have signed a new contract, Goldberg has a long term contract with the WWE, Batista has said he only returned to Wrestling last time to face Triple H and wanted to leave it behind to focus on acting otherwise. Kurt Angle seems happy doing his own thing, Cena and Punk are both busy filming shows(Cena is in canada so he will be busy and unable to come back for a while),

Honestly I think it's Tessa or maybe Thea Trinidad(mainly because for some reason, some people seem to be acting like she was a god level talent when WWE canned her).


----------



## Bubbly2

Wouldn't surprise me if it's Kurt Angle. I'd be disappointed because he was awful in his last run.

CM Punk or Lesnar is the (somewhat) realistic dream. I hope it isn't a celebrity or boxer/UFC guy.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> I know some people would be into that, but Cena reached the "I never want to see him on a TV screen again no matter what he does" level with me a long time ago.


Yeah Cena's run got pretty ridiculous. I stopped watching consistently for 10-12 years after he beat Jericho at Summerslam back in 2005 and that was early. He was already unbearable at that point.


----------



## zaz102

RainmakerV2 said:


> I dunno. Tony Khan is a lot of things but I dont think hes an idiot. For him to be building it like this and to have his mouthpiece in Meltzer talking about giving Vince heart attacks, he better have more up his sleeve than Christian or RVD.


Yeah, one of the benefits of being ran by a fan I'm sure. I could be wrong, but I can't think of a time that of out of all the wrestlers that have debuted that they underperformed.

The biggest disappointment might have been Matt Sydal, but there wasn't much fanfare for the mystery battle royale participant (like the ladder match mystery match participant that nobody is talking about).


----------



## Bubbly2

Sbatenney said:


> Christian has comfirmed to have signed a new contract, Goldberg has a long term contract with the WWE, Batista has said he only returned to Wrestling last time to face Triple H and wanted to leave it behind to focus on acting otherwise. Kurt Angle seems happy doing his own thing, Cena and Punk are both busy filming shows(Cena is in canada so he will be busy and unable to come back for a while),
> 
> Honestly I think it's Tessa or maybe Thea Trinidad(mainly because for some reason, some people seem to be acting like she was a god level talent when WWE canned her).


Angle was unhappy with his last run though. I can see him wanting to end on a positive note.


----------



## Prosper

Would Tessa Blanchard fit the hype?


----------



## One Shed

zaz102 said:


> I was a never a Cena fan, but I think it's ignorant to think he doesn't have talent (and on top of that they may lose you but Cena would bring a lot more eyes to the product).
> 
> If I hated Austin in WCW, it doesn't mean he won't be different in WWE. Same for Cena in AEW. Also, I'm not sure what you get about the Cassidy thing. You think because of the Mimosa match, that people shouldn't want Cena? I think people in this forum made up their mind already if they like AEW or not.
> 
> That being said, the only one I am really hoping for (and think is least likely) is CM Punk. I think Brock would be the most exciting and somewhat realistic. Everybody else that I can think of (including Cena) I either consider unrealistic or not that exciting to me. However, who ever it is, I'll at least give them a chance.


I am saying Cena is a goof who performs for seven year olds. I was over the guy in 2005. They no doubt would attract a lot more eyeballs in the short term, but as we saw with Super Cena over the long term, WWE lost more and more fans while he remained on top. Not that he or whoever this giant name is would be around that long again anyway. I put him at the same level as Trashidy, but Cena does have more talent than him, though it is a low bar. Sure, Cena COULD surprise everyone but there is no evidence he would be good at it.

Both Brock or Punk would be huge.


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> Yeah Cena's run got pretty ridiculous. I stopped watching consistently for 10-12 years after he beat Jericho at Summerslam back in 2005 and that was early. He was already unbearable at that point.


Yeah, like I said, I was over him in 2005 as well (though I actually never did like him, even rapper Cena. It was just too dumb to me). At least with the various brand splits I could avoid him somewhat when I was watching. Seeing the crowd eat him alive at ONS 2006 was fantastic.


----------



## rbl85

Prosper said:


> Would Tessa Blanchard fit the hype?


Not at all


----------



## 3venflow

Cena only works in any way, shape or form if he arrives as the smug heel representing everything AEW fans hate. Ain't gonna be Cena though, I don't think - surely something would have leaked.

Another thing, if it was Brock you'd think Heyman would know and thus the WWE = a leak by now?



Prosper said:


> Would Tessa Blanchard fit the hype?


I don't think so, but Tony Khan said it's a 'he' anyway. Tessa isn't a 'huge, huge star' in the industry, that description narrows it down some unless he's gone full on Dixie Carter with his hyperbole.


----------



## Shock Street

If it is Ryback I'll never get excited at signing hype again


----------



## zaz102

3venflow said:


> Cena only works in any way, shape or form if he arrives as the smug heel representing everything AEW fans hate. Ain't gonna be Cena though, I don't think - surely something would have leaked.
> 
> Another thing, if it was Brock you'd think Heyman would know and thus the WWE = a leak by now?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Tony Khan said it's a 'he' anyway. Tessa isn't a 'huge, huge star' in the industry, that description narrows it down some unless he's gone full on Dixie Carter with his hyperbole.


I don't know if it's Brock. But a couple questions to potentially dispute it not being him.

Why would Heyman necessarily know? Isn't he pretty much just an on air talent at this time.

Also, doesn't he leak to Meltzer? If so, I think Meltzer and AEW have a relationship where he wouldn't want to leak it. In fact, I think read that it sounds like he knows something about it already.


----------



## jack121

Sbatenney said:


> Christian has comfirmed to have signed a new contract, Goldberg has a long term contract with the WWE, Batista has said he only returned to Wrestling last time to face Triple H and wanted to leave it behind to focus on acting otherwise. Kurt Angle seems happy doing his own thing, Cena and Punk are both busy filming shows(Cena is in canada so he will be busy and unable to come back for a while),
> 
> Honestly I think it's Tessa or maybe Thea Trinidad(mainly because for some reason, some people seem to be acting like she was a god level talent when WWE canned her).


The only thing that makes me think it may not be Thea or Tessa is the fact that AEW don't really seem to care all that much about their women's division. Also Tessa has those racism allegations against her and Tony Khan seems to be trying hard not to associate his brand with anyone problematic.


----------



## Chan Hung

jack121 said:


> The only thing that makes me think it may not be Thea or Tessa is the fact that AEW don't really seem to care all that much about their women's division. Also Tessa has those racism allegations against her and Tony Khan seems to be trying hard not to associate his brand with anyone problematic.


lmfao at those saying tessa, or the likes of zelina vega..of course it would never be either. for one they are not hall of fame worthy. for two, they are not a he as tony mentioned, for three they would not be a huge enough matter to hype for buyrates on a ppv


----------



## rbl85

jack121 said:


> The only thing that makes me think it may not be Thea or Tessa is the fact that AEW don't really seem to care all that much about their women's division. Also Tessa has those racism allegations against her and Tony Khan seems to be trying hard not to associate his brand with anyone problematic.


It's a man


----------



## Prince Devitt

Plot twist, it's Shane O' Mac


----------



## reyfan

Based on recent signings it could be The Great Khali and fans would see it as a good thing.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Shock Street said:


> If it is Ryback I'll never get excited at signing hype again


I wouldn’t mind seeing Ryback in AEW, but yeah, he’s not this kind of hype-worthy. Future hall-of-famer is just a bit of a stretch.


----------



## zaz102

reyfan said:


> Based on recent signings it could be The Great Khali and fans would see it as a good thing.


Why even post such a lame comment?


----------



## Dark Emperor

ROck - No chance. Biggest movie star in the world, very unlikly to wrestle again and if he ever does, it will be vs Reigns. All his family is signed to WWE including his daughter. Owes a lot to Vince and not worthwhile to him.

Cena - Hollywood career is really picking up steam and he's now a bigger star than Batista and a bigger future. WWE lifer and can easily turn heel and work part time schedule in WWE if that's what he wants. Vince would pay match any offer from Tony. No chance

Batista - Possible, was never a big star in Hollywood except for Guardian of Galaxy. With covid, its possible movie roles are drying up and he seems to love wrestling. Possibility.

Punk - Obviously a free agent and his name is always in the picture. The guy thinks a lot of himself and likely rubbed a few of the execs the wrong way last time. Think he's likely priced himself out and did not strike while iron is hot. Unlikely.

These are the only 4 that deserves the hype, however i only think Batista is likely. But my guess is it's Kurt Angle or Goldberg. I can see WWE releasing Goldberg from his currently deal. His 5 mins performance vs Drew had him sweating and breathing like hes wrestled a 1hr iron match. Time to cut the losses.

Either way, it'll be interesting to find out.


----------



## The XL 2

There are only 5 guys that would be heart attack inducing for McMahon. In order:

1. Rock
2. Cena
3. Lesnar
4. Batista
5. Punk

If its anyone other than those 5, I doubt Vince will care. But if it is any of those 5 guys, then yeah, Vince is going to not be happy.


----------



## Zapato

My first thought was Angle with him having his podcast now and Wight pointedly saying Hall of Famer, but Batista ticks that box too. Someone has probably posted already but I’m too lazy to go through all the pages but could it be a woman or a tag team?

But yeah, it’s Drew Carey.


----------



## The XL 2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> or Okada


McMahon would not give one shit if Okada signed with AEW, he wouldn't move the needle at all. Vince would probably react more to AEW bringing in Kevin Thorn or Bam Neely than Okada.


----------



## 3venflow

Punk says it ain't him!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367584534007455746

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367584943145107456


----------



## mazzah20

By the way, don't discount that it isn't a woman wrestler. Khan may have specifically said "he" as a red herring to throw fans off the scent. 

In that regard has Ron DaRousey's WWE contract finished?

Also what is Becky Lynch contract status have maternity? (Commentary role?)

Food for thought.


----------



## rbl85

Zapato said:


> My first thought was Angle with him having his podcast now and *Wight pointedly saying Hall of Famer,* but Batista ticks that box too. Someone has probably posted already but I’m too lazy to go through all the pages but could it be a woman or a tag team?
> 
> But yeah, it’s Drew Carey.


He said *WORTHY* hall of famer *WORTHY....*
That mean that the guy is not an Hall of famer.


----------



## Geeee

Is anyone concerned that if it is Punk, his performance will be shit because his heart is clearly not in wrestling anymore?

And Punk is a guy who doesn't give any fucks, so if he's not invested, he could easily bury AEW talent on the microphone.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Some of the names being suggested in this thread are hilarious. If, and it's a big if, the new signing is as promised then in no way does that indicate people who are unknown outside serious wrestling fandom or who are considered mid card talents. Oh, and while I could see AEW hyping a big NJPW star none of those folks are available for Revolution as they're booked for a major show in Japan. 

As much as I'd rather not see AEW morph into the WWE retirement/released payday promotion all the hype means fans won't be satisfied with anything less than a widely known name, which pretty much means it almost has to be ex-WWE, who is still young enough to go in the ring. No Angle, no RVD, no popular-in-Japan nostalgia act, no more legends there to act as mentors. Honestly, even someone like Christian would be dull to me (but then I've always found him rather dull. Sorry.). 

While I'm not very interested in seeing him, someone like Lesner would be ideal; recognized, iconic, has the right to use his famous name. Cena, as much as I hated his kid-focused character, would be a bigger coup than any wrestler other than the Rock. Both of them, however, are unlikely. Punk? I guess he would garner attention, but his last big appearances were embarrassing MMA losses and that does damage his wrestling image. I suppose I could keep listing names but I have as much clue who to expect as anyone else online, which is to say I know nothing, so there's little point in that. 

I'm curious to see who actually appears. I'm also a little worried this could either be a letdown or that a respected but not massively famous talent ends up being trashed for not measuring up to all the speculation.


----------



## zaz102

mazzah20 said:


> By the way, don't discount that it isn't a woman wrestler. Khan may have specifically said "he" as a red herring to throw fans off the scent.
> 
> In that regard has Ron DaRousey's WWE contract finished?
> 
> Also what is Becky Lynch contract status have maternity? (Commentary role?)
> 
> Food for thought.


Good thinking but I don't think Rhonda Rousey would be HOF worthy. And I don't know Becky's contract situation, but I imagine that she is a very high priority for WWE.

Also, I could be wrong, but I feel like they would lean toward avoiding "he/she" if they wanted to be coy about it.

But who knows?


----------



## Zapato

rbl85 said:


> He said *WORTHY* hall of famer *WORTHY....*
> That mean that the guy is not an Hall of famer.


Yeah my bad I just saw in the other thread that he said that, makes it more intriguing. As long as it’s not a TNA level anticlimax. Surprises and guessing games hook me at least, but they seem to want to hire anyone who has an association with WCW/TNT. Not really sure there is anyone I’d be interested in from there.


----------



## fabi1982

Bray Whyatt to lead the DO. Dont care about his feud with Orton, they can put everyone behind the Fiend mask  Or Bo is All Elite?!


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> Punk says it ain't him!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367584534007455746


CM PUNK RETURN CONFIRMED!


----------



## SparrowPrime

Connor McGregor?


----------



## The Sheik

I'm glad he's not spoiling it. Keep it to yourself. I hope it delivers.


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> There are only 5 guys that would be heart attack inducing for McMahon. In order:
> 
> 1. Rock
> 2. Cena
> 3. Lesnar
> 4. Batista
> 5. Punk
> 
> If its anyone other than those 5, I doubt Vince will care. But if it is any of those 5 guys, then yeah, Vince is going to not be happy.


Basically this. If its anyone not on this list, the hype would have been a failure.


----------



## rbl85

Punk said on twitter that it's not him


----------



## mazzah20

The Hall of Fame worthy comment is quite funny in itself btw.

1. Are they therfore acknowledging that the WWE Hall of Fame is the de facto Hall of Fame in wrestling?

2. If not, then are they talking of a generic wrestling Hall of Fame. That if there were one, this person would be in it. That means it can be anyone in the WWE Hall of Fame. Ric Flair, Hogan, etc are on the table.

3. Oh wait, Maybe it is the Impact Hall of Fame (lol).


----------



## Pippen94

zaz102 said:


> Good thinking but I don't think Rhonda Rousey would be HOF worthy. And I don't know Becky's contract situation, but I imagine that she is a very high priority for WWE.
> 
> Also, I could be wrong, but I feel like they would lean toward avoiding "he/she" if they wanted to be coy about it.
> 
> But who knows?


Pete Rose & Trump are in hof. Ronda is going in.


----------



## Geeee

Oh god I just thought of a worst case scenario:

-they ran an angle where Shaq disappeared, potentially implying spooky goings on
-there's a future HoFer that has been heavily linked to Big Show throughout their careers

"The Mayor of Hell" Glen Jacobs


----------



## 3venflow

If it's not Punk and it's not Lesnar, then I'm adjusting my hype-o-meter way down. Batista also implied it isn't him. Cena and Rock are more or less definite no-gos.

Of the rest, I'd be happiest with Christian I think. At least you'll get some good matches from him for a few years and he's versatile as a face or heel. He could slot in the Inner Circle or he could join the AEW army against all these heels.

Angle or Foley, what can you do with them after the initial pop? Angle might be able to do the odd match but unless his condition has improved, he looked finished in his last run. He's the same age as Yuji Nagata and Minoru Suzuki, who are still world class and can be compared to him in ways, but Angle's career injuries seem to have taken a bigger toll. Like Show, he'd need a non-wrestling role.


----------



## Styl1994

the_flock said:


> There's only 3 guys who would give Vince a heart attack by going to AEW and they are Rock, Austin or HHH.
> 
> And its not the latter 2 as they are under contract.
> 
> Bare in mind the latest signings include Sting and Big Show, I'm expecting someone like Kurt Angle, Kevin Nash or Booker T and neither of those are going to make Vince sweat.


Triple H to AEW confirmed lol if the Tuesday Nxt rumours are true makes sense Triple H doesn’t want to work Tuesday’s


----------



## Geeee

TBH the fact that Punk says it's not him makes it more likely it's him


----------



## Styl1994

The XL 2 said:


> There are only 5 guys that would be heart attack inducing for McMahon. In order:
> 
> 1. Rock
> 2. Cena
> 3. Lesnar
> 4. Batista
> 5. Punk
> 
> If its anyone other than those 5, I doubt Vince will care. But if it is any of those 5 guys, then yeah, Vince is going to not be happy.


Goldberg?


----------



## Britz94xD

Punk coincidentally doing a Q&A, less than 24 hours after that Dynamite tease..

Hmm...He's either trolling or he'll be there Sunday.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367584534007455746
Both Batista and Punk said its not them. Doesn't really mean much seeing as Edge blatantly told his fans he wasn't in the Rumble last year then ended up making an appearance but who knows.


----------



## Mr316

It’s not gonna be Punk.


----------



## mazzah20

One last comment tonight from me.

If it is Chavo "fuckin" Guerrero I am never watching AEW again.


----------



## TD Stinger

Thinking of all the big names out there, whether how plausible they are or not:

Rock: He's got one match left in him, and it's most likely against Reigns.

Cena: I think he's signed with WWE anyways and although it feels like anyone could jump now, I just can't see him doing it.

Punk: Well, he just said he wasn't him. And while that usually makes us think he's lying, he did this before All Out in 2019 and he was telling the truth. I think there's a chance.

Brock: It's in the realm of possibility. Though it all just sounds so improbable. I have no doubt Brock has gotten an offer from Khan, but Brock being the businessman he is will have gone to Vince and I can't see Vince not topping whatever Khan offered. Vince would let a guy like Big Show walk, I have my doubts he would do the same to Brock.

Angle: Even if he's not active anymore, he could probably wrestle a couple more times and probably be an agent or whatever else for them. He could also manage someone as well. Feels like one of the more likely options.

Christian: Conflicting reports about whether he's signed to WWE or not. I have a hard time believing that WWE wouldn't have signed him when they cleared him to be in the Rumble, but you never know.

Batista: I mean he's into acting now but I guess he's an option? I don't know, he's a big star but I feel like if he were the guy it would be kind of a let down.

RVD: I don't think he fits the bill of a "huge, huge star" anymore though you could say the same for Christian. I guess he's an option but I doubt it.

To me it's either gonna be Angle, Christian, or Punk.

With Brock being a dark horse.


----------



## TD Stinger

Copy and pasted from the other thread:

Thinking of all the big names out there, whether how plausible they are or not:

Rock: He's got one match left in him, and it's most likely against Reigns.

Cena: I think he's signed with WWE anyways and although it feels like anyone could jump now, I just can't see him doing it.

Punk: Well, he just said he wasn't him. And while that usually makes us think he's lying, he did this before All Out in 2019 and he was telling the truth. I think there's a chance.

Brock: It's in the realm of possibility. Though it all just sounds so improbable. I have no doubt Brock has gotten an offer from Khan, but Brock being the businessman he is will have gone to Vince and I can't see Vince not topping whatever Khan offered. Vince would let a guy like Big Show walk, I have my doubts he would do the same to Brock.

Angle: Even if he's not active anymore, he could probably wrestle a couple more times and probably be an agent or whatever else for them. He could also manage someone as well. Feels like one of the more likely options.

Christian: Conflicting reports about whether he's signed to WWE or not. I have a hard time believing that WWE wouldn't have signed him when they cleared him to be in the Rumble, but you never know.

Batista: I mean he's into acting now but I guess he's an option? I don't know, he's a big star but I feel like if he were the guy it would be kind of a let down.

RVD: I don't think he fits the bill of a "huge, huge star" anymore though you could say the same for Christian. I guess he's an option but I doubt it.

To me it's either gonna be Angle, Christian, or Punk.

With Brock being a dark horse.


----------



## zaz102

Pippen94 said:


> Pete Rose & Trump are in hof. Ronda is going in.


Sure, but if you are promoting Rhonda (or Trump/Rose), I'm not sure if that's how you would promote her especially considering her short run. I could see former championship or toughest competitor or something.

I would use that term (hall of famer) for someone in the business for 10+ years that was a superstar or former superstar.

We will see.


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Punk says it ain't him!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367584534007455746
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367584943145107456


He has an out. He can say "Oh I meant it was 100% not me being the next James Bond" or something.


----------



## yeahright2

mazzah20 said:


> The Hall of Fame worthy comment is quite funny in itself btw.
> 
> 1. Are they therfore acknowledging that the WWE Hall of Fame is the de facto Hall of Fame in wrestling?
> 
> 2. If not, then are they talking of a generic wrestling Hall of Fame. That if there were one, this person would be in it. That means it can be anyone in the WWE Hall of Fame. Ric Flair, Hogan, etc are on the table.
> 
> 3. Oh wait, Maybe it is the Impact Hall of Fame (lol).


1) Not necessarily
2) There is such a ting as a Pro wrestling Hall of Fame with some pretty solid names like Frank Gotch, George Hackensmidt, Andre the Giant, Hulk Hogan, Savage, Piper and *Dusty Rhodes*
Professional Wrestling Hall of Fame and Museum
3) Oh wait, maybe it´s Meltzers HOF (lol)
Wrestling Observer Newsletter Hall of Fame


----------



## CRCC

Is McGregor's MMA carrer officially over?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Hopefully it's not RVD. He looked terrible on Impact.



CRCC said:


> Is McGregor's MMA carrer officially over?


No


----------



## One Shed

I just remembered that Batista is scheduled to go into the WWE Hall of Fame THIS year (was supposed to be last year but COVID canceled it). Now THAT would be funny if he showed up in AEW and disinvited to the HoF. Even more funny if he showed up while working for another company like Flair did.


----------



## deadcool

Two Sheds said:


> I just remembered that Batista is scheduled to go into the WWE Hall of Fame THIS year (was supposed to be last year but COVID canceled it). Now THAT would be funny if he showed up in AEW and disinvited to the HoF. Even more funny if he showed up while working for another company like Flair did.


Batista has made it clear that he's done with pro wrestling.


----------



## One Shed

deadcool said:


> Batista has made it clear that he's done with pro wrestling.


So did Shawn Michaels. We all know it almost never sticks, as Dave himself pointed out. We shall see, but I tend to believe him that he meant it when he said it just like HBK meant it at the time too.


----------



## zaz102

CRCC said:


> Is McGregor's MMA carrer officially over?


Tony Khan said "A major star in the world of wrestling". I'm not sure if McGregor would be considered a major star in the world of wrestling unless I'm misunderstanding the quote.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Well Masvidal vs Mcgregor in a wrestling match.


----------



## The XL 2

Guys like Batista and Punk can say what they want. If TK offers them 5-10 mil a year to show up to TV 2 times a month and work PPVs and the occasional TV match, you can bet that they're be showing up on Dynamite.


----------



## The XL 2

I'm thinking Punk or Batista.


----------



## Mr316

-HOF Worthy 
-“Huge huge star in the wrestling world”
-“not who we think”

So is there anyone we haven’t thought about who is a huge huge star in the wrestling world and also HOF worthy? They make it sound like it’s someone who’s not actually a wrestler.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Samoa Joe is my prediction.


----------



## One Shed

Mr316 said:


> -HOF Worthy
> -“Huge huge star in the wrestling world”
> -“not who we think”
> 
> So is there anyone we haven’t thought about who is a huge huge star in the wrestling world and also HOF worthy? They make it sound like it’s someone who’s not actually a wrestler.


Imagine if it was Cornette. That heat if there was a full crowd. I took him saying it was not who we would be thinking to specifically mean "Not CM Punk."


----------



## iarwain

"It's not who you think it is" would seem to rule out Punk. I don't think it's Lesnar either, what reason would he have to be disgruntled with the WWE? They said Christian's appearance at the Royal Rumble wasn't a one-off, so it sounds like he's still signed with WWE. If it's RVD I'll be disappointed.


----------



## the_flock

Geeee said:


> TBH the fact that Punk says it's not him makes it more likely it's him


Or you could just believe what he's saying when he says it's 100% not him.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine if it was Cornette. That heat if there was a full crowd.* I took him saying it was not who we would be thinking to specifically mean "Not CM Punk."*


You think they´d dare giving Corny an open mic? 
I understood it like that as well.. Almost everyone who was a fan of Punk talks about Punk in AEW, make fantasy bookings or compare him to AEW talent.. That line from Paul could either be a big swerve, or he´s telling the truth and it´s not Punk.. Either way, they got people talking, which was the idea.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I mean Aldis coming in with the NWA belt to lead the Horsemen would be a big deal. But the comment of Vince having a heart attack cancels him out. That really only leaves maybe 5 guys, and Rock and Cena are nos and Punk and Batista have already said its not them. So I mean, you have Lesnar and thats about it, unless its actually a chick and its Rousey.


----------



## d_s_

What if it is Big Cass? He's recently made a comeback and although not being a "mayor star" compared to wrestlers we think about, he's definitely a bigger star than most of other free agents(excluding these 5).


----------



## Mr316

Anyone in WWE who’s been treated like crap in the last few weeks?


----------



## iarwain

Reading this, sounds like Batista or Rousey.
I love Angle, but he's not going to make Vince's head explode at his age.
Batista has said he wasn't happy with how WWE treated him toward the end. And I could see Rousey doing it just for the adventure of it.
It's got to be someone really big though, or it's going to be a big disappointment. Sorry, Jim Cornette isn't going to cut it.


----------



## tower_

I'd like to congratulate AEW for once again hyping up a move that at best will match expectations and at worst massively underwhelm them


----------



## Mr316

The biggest let down would be if it’s Bischoff. 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

Tough because they are teasing this as a give Vince heart attack shocker, the Meltz is alto who knows with that guy. So it cant be a mid carder has to be a big talent name: Cena, Punk, Batista or Brock, or Taker lol


----------



## yeahright2

Mr316 said:


> Anyone in WWE who’s been treated like crap in the last few weeks?


Miz, Asuka, Owens...Everyone not named Charlotte, Rollins or Reigns.


----------



## Chan Hung

Has to be one of these then, right for it to be a big deal to Vince? (not sure if he cares about Ronda though)

Brock, Punk, Cena, Taker, Batista, Rock or Ronda Rousey.


----------



## Chan Hung

Maybe its not who you think it is, is a reverse pscyh out that we dont think its Punk says the rumors had been done to death, but it really is? Meh...


----------



## Chan Hung

yeahright2 said:


> Miz, Asuka, Owens...Everyone not named Charlotte, Rollins or Reigns.


The whole roster to AEW confirmed then?


----------



## yeahright2

Chan Hung said:


> The whole roster to AEW confirmed then?


THAT would give Vince a heart attack, so maybe? LOL


----------



## Mr316

Chan Hung said:


> Has to be one of these then, right for it to be a big deal to Vince? (not sure if he cares about Ronda though)
> 
> Brock, Punk, Cena, Taker, Batista, Rock or Ronda Rousey.


Taker just signed a new contract with WWE. He’s a WWE lifer.


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> You think they´d dare giving Corny an open mic?
> I understood it like that as well.. Almost everyone who was a fan of Punk talks about Punk in AEW, make fantasy bookings or compare him to AEW talent.. That line from Paul could either be a big swerve, or he´s telling the truth and it´s not Punk.. Either way, they got people talking, which was the idea.


Cornette goes off on his show and in real life, but he has always been a professional on camera. He had a live mic at the Hall of Fame a few years ago and even joked about it when he started speaking, but if someone is paying him to do a job, he will do it. If they ask him to do something he has a problem with, he will tell them what to go do with themselves privately, then go rant about it on his own show.


----------



## Chan Hung

yeahright2 said:


> THAT would give Vince a heart attack, so maybe? LOL


Big time. HAHA


----------



## Not Lying

I think I want to keep low expectations on these things, this all just talk to hype things.


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> Cornette goes off on his show and in real life, but he has always been a professional on camera. He had a live mic at the Hall of Fame a few years ago and even joked about it when he started speaking, but if someone is paying him to do a job, he will do it. If they ask him to do something he has a problem with, he will tell them what to go do with themselves privately, then go rant about it on his own show.


I mean if you want to go full heel on AEW bring Cornette as the Hall of Fame worthy guy and shoot on AEW and you'll get probably legit shit thrown in the ring. I guess it be fun to see.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> Cornette goes off on his show and in real life, but he has always been a professional on camera. He had a live mic at the Hall of Fame a few years ago and even joked about it when he started speaking, but if someone is paying him to do a job, he will do it. If they ask him to do something he has a problem with, he will tell them what to go do with themselves privately, then go rant about it on his own show.


He already said his famous "FUCK YOU" when they started AEW. And when Jericho offered him a bribe to shut up he repeated it in his very own polite way


----------



## zaz102

Two Sheds said:


> Cornette goes off on his show and in real life, but he has always been a professional on camera. He had a live mic at the Hall of Fame a few years ago and even joked about it when he started speaking, but if someone is paying him to do a job, he will do it. If they ask him to do something he has a problem with, he will tell them what to go do with themselves privately, then go rant about it on his own show.


Yeah, my opinion is that I think theres a lot of working from Cornette, which is funny considering how much he talks about keeping kayfabe and getting heat.

I listened to Cornette's interview with FTR and he seem excited to be their manager in AEW. And Young Bucks had a backstage story where Cornette came up to them and told them that they had everyone worked thinking they had real heat.

I'd imagine he'd be professional, but I'm not sure he'd be considered a big deal in 2021.


----------



## zaz102

tower_ said:


> I'd like to congratulate AEW for once again hyping up a move that at best will match expectations and at worst massively underwhelm them


It's fun. Enjoy it. Keep your expectations at least exciting hall of famer (Kurt Angle, Foley) and you'll probably won't be so miserable about it.


----------



## Garty

Regardless if you poo-poo the hype, or you're in deep, I can't believe I'm reading names like RVD and Christian?! 

If anyone thinks these two names out of all the other bigger names potentially available are on the same level... I've really misjudged your preferences of what it means to have, wrestling skills, overall performance, character believability, outright charisma and "it". Seriously... some of you _truly_ believe that it could be either of these guys?! 

Seeing RVD live way back in the days of ECW, he was (no pun intended) just incredible at his craft. Over the years, he became pretty sloppy and last time I saw him on IMPACT, he was out of breath before the bell rang for the match to start. Christian should not be anywhere near the top of this discussion. Period. "One more match?" Not in AEW. 

The closer we get, the more it seems likely it could actually be Lesnar, or Punk. Rock, Cena and Austin are undoubtedly huge names, but I just don't see it happening with any of them. Goldberg? Big name? Then, yes... now, no. A complete waste of the big bucks he'd surely want. Besides, he's got another 1 year, 2-match, WWE contract before that could even happen. Thank God.

Whoever it ends up being, 95% of the users of this forum are already in "shit on AEW" mode, whether it is as big as Lesnar, or if it's someone as low-level as Christian.


----------



## Britz94xD

tower_ said:


> I'd like to congratulate AEW for once again hyping up a move that at best will match expectations and at worst massively underwhelm them


If they didn't have someone special in the bag, then Khan could've backtracked a little on that podcast but instead he doubled down and said it was HUGE!

This is going to be amazing or a colossal failure. Can't wait to see which one.


----------



## rich110991

The hype is awesome. Can’t wait.


----------



## Crasp

The _only_ way this is a big as Dave makes out is if it's Brock, Cena, Lynch, Punk...

I think the Paul White _Wight_ tease is gonna be an older semi-retired wretler who will fill a similar role to Paul White _Wight_, so someome like Mark Henry, Kurt, Christian, etc.

The final guy in the ladder match is _probably_ going to be more interesting.


----------



## yeahright2

Crasp said:


> The _only_ way this is a big as Dave makes out is if it's Brock, Cena, Lynch, Punk...
> 
> I think the Paul White tease is gonna be an older semi-retired wretler who will fill a similar role to Paul White, so someome like Mark Henry, Kurt, Christian, etc.
> 
> The final guy in the ladder match is _probably_ going to be more interesting.


Hate to be _that guy_, but his name is *Paul Wight, *not White.


----------



## Crasp

yeahright2 said:


> Hate to be _that guy_, but his name is *Paul Wight, *not White.


Always be that guy.


----------



## toontownman

RainmakerV2 said:


> Okada is in Japan for the NJC. Stop saying Okada.


Okada okada okada. 

Nope still didn't appear. Did it in a mirror and everything. 

Just to play devil's advocate, doesn't mean it isn't him and he appears via a video. But yes it probably isn't him for obvious reasons you mention!


----------



## Pippen94

Crasp said:


> The _only_ way this is a big as Dave makes out is if it's Brock, Cena, Lynch, Punk...
> 
> I think the Paul White _Wight_ tease is gonna be an older semi-retired wretler who will fill a similar role to Paul White _Wight_, so someome like Mark Henry, Kurt, Christian, etc.
> 
> The final guy in the ladder match is _probably_ going to be more interesting.


Dont think Becky Lynch was in play. Signed a big contract around wm last year


----------



## Pippen94

zaz102 said:


> Yeah, my opinion is that I think theres a lot of working from Cornette, which is funny considering how much he talks about keeping kayfabe and getting heat.
> 
> I listened to Cornette's interview with FTR and he seem excited to be their manager in AEW. And Young Bucks had a backstage story where Cornette came up to them and told them that they had everyone worked thinking they had real heat.
> 
> I'd imagine he'd be professional, but I'm not sure he'd be considered a big deal in 2021.


Maybe gimmick battle royal & can be eliminated by Marko Stunt in under a minute


----------



## sim8

Mark Henry. He spoke recently of going on one last run in the next six months. He is also hall of fame worthy. He is also tight with Big Show so makes sense for Big Show to introduce him in AEW. 

If it is him then I got it right but if I'm wrong and it turns out to be someone bigger than I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## rbl85

yeahright2 said:


> Hate to be _that guy_, but his name is *Paul Wight, *not White.


Just found out XD


----------



## Geeee

the_flock said:


> Or you could just believe what he's saying when he says it's 100% not him.


I don't think it's him but the fact he is even addressing the question is a bit sus. I'm just saying it doesn't rule Punk out. He has been known to troll...basically more often than he is sincere.


----------



## One Shed

sim8 said:


> Mark Henry. He spoke recently of going on one last run in the next six months. He is also hall of fame worthy. He is also tight with Big Show so makes sense for Big Show to introduce him in AEW.
> 
> If it is him then I got it right but if I'm wrong and it turns out to be someone bigger than I will be pleasantly surprised.


But he is already in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## zaz102

Pippen94 said:


> Maybe gimmick battle royal & can be eliminated by Marko Stunt in under a minute


That would be pretty funny. I imagine he ever came in, a program with Marko Stunt would be inevitable.


----------



## Brodus Clay

So my Vince heart attack trio are, The Rock, Cena and Lesnar.

I doubt it gonna be any of them.


----------



## Crasp

Pippen94 said:


> Dont think Becky Lynch was in play. Signed a big contract around wm last year


Reportedly signed a new contract in 2019 on what is speculated to be a 3 year deal, in contrast to the more typical 5 year deals of late. So yeah in theory it wouldn't be up 'til 2022. Wasn't so much speculating that it's a realistic possibility. Just that it'd have to be something along those lines to live up to how overhyped all this has gotten.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Britz94xD said:


> Punk coincidentally doing a Q&A, less than 24 hours after that Dynamite tease..
> 
> Hmm...He's either trolling or he'll be there Sunday.


Punk denies it everytime a rumor like this comes up on twitter. Yes, one time maybe he's lying and it's him but this doesn't in anyway mean its him.


----------



## KingofKings1524

The one thing that makes me think there’s an outside chance that it’s Cena is mostly because of the heart attack line from Meltzer. Really only 3 guys could do that. Rock, Lesnar and Cena. And Cena seems like the type of guy that has a massive ego and would love to prove he could carry another company to victory with his help similar to Tom Brady leaving the Patriots for the Bucs. Pretty much “Thanks for all you’ve done for me, I still love all of you, but I need a new challenge”.

Plus, the dude is only 43 years old and has a lot left in the tank. As long as Khan agreed to let him pretty much come and go as he pleases, let him have creative control of his character (he’s wanted to go heel for a long time and Vince never let him pull the trigger), then I think Cena would listen. He’s also a businessman first and foremost. And tell me Khan wouldn’t break the bank to bring in the biggest name in the industry the last 15 years or so. I know it’s a long shot, but I wouldn’t be shocked.


----------



## Jersey

Buster Baxter said:


> A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


That would legit shock me.


----------



## zaz102

Brodus Clay said:


> So my Vince heart attack trio are, The Rock, Cena and Lesnar.
> 
> I doubt it gonna be any of them.


I think you could add a few names to the heart attack list including names bigger than wrestling (Batista and kind of Ric Flair and CM Punk) or huge draws for him (Goldberg). Not sure who else fits in those categories.


----------



## Erik.

Considering Paul Wight botched AEW's upcoming PPV name - it wouldn't surprise me if the wording of "HOF worthy" could also just simply mean "He's had a HOF career" and that the guy coming in on the weekend is actually in the hall of fame anyway. 

White hasn't always been the best with his own words.

I am still leaning towards one of Christian, Kurt Angle or Mark Henry, personally.

- "It's true" just seems too coincidental from Khan when it came to answering whether or not Paul Wight was right about a huge signing. I know he's in the Hall of Fame already but he's certainly had a Hall of Fame worthy career.

- Now I believe Christian HAS signed with WWE - but there seems to be contradicting reports and Meltzer doesn't seem to think he is signed, and considering what he and AEW are like I am sort of inclined to believe him.

- Mark Henry, as mentioned, has said about one last run, he's been involved with AEW before when it comes to media scrums etc. - he's definitely had a hall of fame worthy career (Yes I am aware he is in the HOF too), he's a close friend of Paul Wights, so makes sense that he would know of the deal and he'd be a "Huge asset" due to him being huge so to speak.


----------



## zaz102

Erik. said:


> Considering Paul Wight botched AEW's upcoming PPV name - it wouldn't surprise me if the wording of "HOF worthy" could also just simply mean "He's had a HOF career" and that the guy coming in on the weekend is actually in the hall of fame anyway.
> 
> White hasn't always been the best with his own words.
> 
> I am still leaning towards one of Christian, Kurt Angle or Mark Henry, personally.
> 
> - "It's true" just seems too coincidental from Khan when it came to answering whether or not Paul Wight was right about a huge signing. I know he's in the Hall of Fame already but he's certainly had a Hall of Fame worthy career.
> 
> - Now I believe Christian HAS signed with WWE - but there seems to be contradicting reports and Meltzer doesn't seem to think he is signed, and considering what he and AEW are like I am sort of inclined to believe him.
> 
> - Mark Henry, as mentioned, has said about one last run, he's been involved with AEW before when it comes to media scrums etc. - he's definitely had a hall of fame worthy career (Yes I am aware he is in the HOF too), he's a close friend of Paul Wights, so makes sense that he would know of the deal and he'd be a "Huge asset" due to him being huge so to speak.


My guess is Angle as well. Second place would be Goldberg.

I have a hard time believing it would be a full time actor (Batista, Rock, Cena). Not sure what would make CM Punk return if he hasn't already. I feel like Becky, Brock, and Undertaker would pretty much get matched from WWE and know it.

And I could be wrong, but as great as they are I'm do not see Christian or Henry as big deals. Hell if it were them, I'd probably have them introduce Paul Wight than the other way around.

I don't think of anybody else that is big star in the wrestling world, hall of fame worthy, and would give Vince a heart attack (even in hyperbole).


----------



## Mutant God

Maybe its the sixth person in that ladder match


----------



## Erik.

zaz102 said:


> My guess is Angle as well. Second place would be Goldberg.
> 
> I have a hard time believing it would be a full time actor (Batista, Rock, Cena). Not sure what would make CM Punk return if he hasn't already. I feel like Becky, Brock, and Undertaker would pretty much get matched from WWE and know it.
> 
> And I could be wrong, but as great as they are I'm do not see Christian or Henry as big deals. Hell if it were them, I'd probably have them introduce Paul Wight than the other way around.
> 
> I don't think of anybody else that is big star in the wrestling world, hall of fame worthy, and would give Vince a heart attack (even in hyperbole).


Remember, Khan is a promoter.

Firstly, he's going to milk this announcement to create buzz, excitement and talking points. And he has done. He's succeeded.

Secondly, it's all on his opinion. Remember, he thought Hager/Moxley was also one of the best main events in Dynamite history. He thought Sydal was a big surprise. For all we know, he could be talking about Chris Hero and due to his legendary indy run, could be considered HOF worthy in his eyes etc.

I think the Vince McMahon heart attack comment was just hyperbole in the moment - no one bar Rock, Cena and probably Lesnar would give Vince a heart attack, they are all proven big draws for WWE over the last decade and I think signing any of them would actually make Vince sweat. But none of those are realistic, in my view.


----------



## omaroo

More I'm thinking about this more I'm thinking it's gona be a disappointment. 

I hope I'm wrong but just get that feeling.


----------



## omaroo

Mutant God said:


> Maybe its the sixth person in that ladder match


It's not. TK even confirmed it on the podcast.


----------



## Doc

Punk isnt turning up to a wrestling show that doesn't have a capacity live audience. Facts. 


As for the mystery man? Probably someone from NJPW or ROH.


----------



## IronMan8

I’m going with Shaq.

Paul White said “biggest scoop ever” and “huge, huge, surprise”... so I’m taking that as wordplay for literally the biggest ever.

Who else is literally bigger than the Big Show?

Him announcing it also plants the seeds for a match between the two later on.


----------



## zaz102

Erik. said:


> Remember, Khan is a promoter.
> 
> Firstly, he's going to milk this announcement to create buzz, excitement and talking points. And he has done. He's succeeded.
> 
> Secondly, it's all on his opinion. Remember, he thought Hager/Moxley was also one of the best main events in Dynamite history. He thought Sydal was a big surprise. For all we know, he could be talking about Chris Hero and due to his legendary indy run, could be considered HOF worthy in his eyes etc.
> 
> I think the Vince McMahon heart attack comment was just hyperbole in the moment - no one bar Rock, Cena and probably Lesnar would give Vince a heart attack, they are all proven big draws for WWE over the last decade and I think signing any of them would actually make Vince sweat. But none of those are realistic, in my view.


You could be right. It's important part of a promoter to not completely underwhelm with a promotion too. There's a difference between a surprise entrant in a big battle royale and what he said about this particular signing.

In my opinion, the bar is that the person should be bigger than Paul Wight. If not, why not just switch who introduces who? And why make a big deal about this guy but not Paul Wight. 

Well see if Tony Khan is a good promoter or if he's still in the learning process.


----------



## La Parka

IronMan8 said:


> I’m going with Shaq.
> 
> Paul White said “biggest scoop ever” and “huge, huge, surprise”... so I’m taking that as wordplay for literally the biggest ever.
> 
> Who else is literally bigger than the Big Show?
> 
> Him announcing it also plants the seeds for a match between the two later on.


The Great Khali.


----------



## sideon

Buster Baxter said:


> A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


Brock's profile has been added back to the WWE RAW section.


----------



## nsushi

HOF Level. Not who we think it is. Would make Vince have a heart attack.

It's gotta be Donald Trump, right? Aside from the "not who we think it is" part


----------



## deadcool

Two Sheds said:


> So did Shawn Michaels. We all know it almost never sticks, as Dave himself pointed out. We shall see, but I tend to believe him that he meant it when he said it just like HBK meant it at the time too.


Shawn doesnt have a fledging Hollywood career going for him like Batista does. Very few people said that they retired and meant it. The list includes Austin, Randy Savage and more. Batista is in the same list unlike the Shawn Michaels' and Undertakers of the world.


----------



## One Shed

deadcool said:


> Shawn doesnt have a fledging Hollywood career going for him like Batista does. Very few people said that they retired and meant it. The list includes Austin, Randy Savage and more. Batista is in the same list unlike the Shawn Michaels' and Undertakers of the world.


I guess we will see. Saudi money speaks loudly.


----------



## Seafort

It's HHH - infuriated by the move of NXT he decided to make a statement.


----------



## thevardinator

It will likely be a let down, but it would be fantastic to see some legitimate star power such as a Punk or Lesnar. 

I like Kurt but I'm not too sure what he brings to the table at this point, he might have a match left in him with the right guy, but as for other on air roles, they are pretty stacked with non-wrestlers/commentators.


----------



## AEW on TNT

I am calling it now


----------



## Geraldoderivera




----------



## toontownman

Man that firefly fun house really did fuck him up.


----------



## One Shed

Better not happen. We all know it is probably going to be Christian even though we spent all day hyping ourselves up it could even be the Rock haha. I think we are all going to look back on some of these threads after Sunday and laugh.


----------



## AEW on TNT

Wait until this Sunday guys


----------



## rbl85

AEW on TNT said:


> Wait until this Sunday guys


Well we can only do that


----------



## AEW on TNT

Two Sheds said:


> Better not happen. We all know it is probably going to be Christian even though we spent all day hyping ourselves up it could even be the Rock haha. I think we are all going to look back on some of these threads after Sunday and laugh.


oh it's happening


----------



## KingofKings1524

KingofKings1524 said:


> The one thing that makes me think there’s an outside chance that it’s Cena is mostly because of the heart attack line from Meltzer. Really only 3 guys could do that. Rock, Lesnar and Cena. And Cena seems like the type of guy that has a massive ego and would love to prove he could carry another company to victory with his help similar to Tom Brady leaving the Patriots for the Bucs. Pretty much “Thanks for all you’ve done for me, I still love all of you, but I need a new challenge”.
> 
> Plus, the dude is only 43 years old and has a lot left in the tank. As long as Khan agreed to let him pretty much come and go as he pleases, let him have creative control of his character (he’s wanted to go heel for a long time and Vince never let him pull the trigger), then I think Cena would listen. He’s also a businessman first and foremost. And tell me Khan wouldn’t break the bank to bring in the biggest name in the industry the last 15 years or so. I know it’s a long shot, but I wouldn’t be shocked.


As you can see, I think it’s a possibility.


----------



## AEW on TNT

KingofKings1524 said:


> As you can see, I think it’s a possibility.


Hall of fame worthy meaning he is not in the hall of fame yet


Cena is not in the hall of fame


----------



## Erik.

Nah m8.

Joey Styles.


----------



## AEW on TNT




----------



## KingofKings1524

AEW on TNT said:


> Hall of fame worthy meaning he is not in the hall of fame yet
> 
> 
> Cena is not in the hall of fame


I’m not sure you read my post haha


----------



## thevardinator

It won't happen IMO, but out of everybody this would be the biggest, would eclipse even Punk coming back.


----------



## zaz102

Is there any news on it being Cena? If not, why isn't this under one of the other two threads that exists?


----------



## RiverFenix

Reason it could be Cena is because of WarnerMedia connections. Reason it's not - the person is supposed to sign a 2-3 yr wrestling contract.


----------



## P Thriller

If it is Kurt Angle that would be the most disappointing outcome ever lol. The guy can barely move his arms in the ring last time I saw him wrestle. I love Kurt but he makes no impact at this point in his career. Honestly the only ones that would make a huge impact would be Lesnar, Batista, Cena, or Punk. I was actually fantasy booking the Undertaker but then I realized he couldn't use that name or character and without those he would basically be nothing.


----------



## zaz102

P Thriller said:


> If it is Kurt Angle that would be the most disappointing outcome ever lol. The guy can barely move his arms in the ring last time I saw him wrestle. I love Kurt but he makes no impact at this point in his career. Honestly the only ones that would make a huge impact would be Lesnar, Batista, Cena, or Punk. I was actually fantasy booking the Undertaker but then I realized he couldn't use that name or character and without those he would basically be nothing.


I didn't see Kurt's retirement tour. Is it something that he could be fixed from surgery/therapy? Or is he officially cooked?


----------



## The Golden Shovel

Daniel Cormier .


----------



## iknownothingsir

Prized Fighter said:


> Batista would be my best guess. He is in the Dune movie that is own by Warner Bros and being distributed on HBO Max. Could be some cross promotion, plus Batista has been willing to do his own thing for years. He doesn't strike me as beholden to Vince or WWE.
> 
> Outside of the Rock, Batista also holds the most main stream appeal because he has been in huge money making movies.
> 
> This is only my guess if we are going on the premise that Vince would have a heart attack over it.





Prosper said:


> I’m thinking it’s Batista, I don’t think he’s picked up too many new roles after Avengers so he could be free.


Nope.


----------



## anonymous9437

Khan says the mystery hall of fame worthy wrestler will sign a multi year deal with AEW

If Brock is revealed as this wrestler, this would be the reaction in Stamford...


----------



## KingofKings1524

iknownothingsir said:


> Nope.


Well, he’s not gonna come out and say “Yep! It’s me! See you Sunday!” is he? Same with Punk.


----------



## AEW on TNT

anonymous9437 said:


> Khan says the mystery hall of fame worthy wrestler will sign a multi year deal with AEW
> 
> If Brock is revealed as this wrestler, this would be the reaction in Stamford...


it's Cena


----------



## P Thriller

zaz102 said:


> I didn't see Kurt's retirement tour. Is it something that he could be fixed from surgery/therapy? Or is he officially cooked?


Hard to say because I don't know if he was suffering from any kind of physical issues. But he didn't look very good at all. Definitely not capable of having anything above a 3 star match at this point (Then again Meltzer never gave him a 5 star match his entire career cause Meltzer hates WWE). It looked like he couldn't turn his head, everything looked very rigid and uncomfortable quite honestly. The fact that it is a multi year deal makes me think it won't be Angle. No way the guy has multiple years of wrestling left on that body.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

Bobholly39 said:


> How so? How would WWE backstage people even know?
> 
> Brock has no contract at all right now. He can sign with AEW without WWE ever even knowing about it. Same for CM Punk.


Paul Heyman is Lesnar's real life business manager. No way he negotiated on Brock's behalf and Vince wouldnt find out.


----------



## rbl85

P Thriller said:


> Hard to say because I don't know if he was suffering from any kind of physical issues. But he didn't look very good at all. Definitely not capable of having anything above a 3 star match at this point (Then again Meltzer never gave him a 5 star match his entire career cause Meltzer hates WWE). It looked like he couldn't turn his head, everything looked very rigid and uncomfortable quite honestly. The fact that it is a multi year deal makes me think it won't be Angle. No way the guy has multiple years of wrestling left on that body.


The guy broke his neck, he have nerve damage (that's why his arms look weird)


----------



## anonymous9437

AEW on TNT said:


> it's Cena


Problem is John Cena is now an actor same with Dwayne

I doubt they would return to pro wrestling right now

Only guys that would give Vince a heart attack for jumping would be Dwayne, Cena, Paul Levesque or Lesnar

Lesnar is the most likely out of that group

I can’t wait to find out


----------



## Randy Lahey

It’s gotta be CM Punk. He hates Vince, and fits with what AEW is all about.

I hope AJ Lee also joins AEW.

CM Punk would be the biggest star working in either company if he’s signed.


----------



## BalorTheKING

There 3 realistic big names that could go to AEW and it’d be big. Cena, Punk and Brock.

If Cena and Punk end up there it’s not really that big of a deal for WWE because they’ve already moved on from these 2 years ago and have bigger names in the company already.

If it’s Brock however, that would be big because Brock is probably the biggest name in the industry. But Brock won’t go there.
If he ever decides to comeback he’ll go to WWE, for 2 simple reason, 1. WWE will pay him more than any other company out there. And 2. WWE is by far the biggest wrestling company in the world, a big star like Brock needs to have as many eye balls on him as possible and WWE is the place for that.

If it’s anyone besides these 3 it’s not even that big of a deal.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Guarantee it won’t be, and couldn’t be The Undertaker. Because WWE owns The Undertaker.

Mark Callaway in AEW would never work. He’s only over due to his gimmick that WWE owns.


----------



## BalorTheKING

Randy Lahey said:


> It’s gotta be CM Punk. He hates Vince, and fits with what AEW is all about.
> 
> I hope AJ Lee also joins AEW.
> 
> CM Punk would be the biggest star working in either company if he’s signed.


Man I loved Punk back in the day. But the problem is, he got demolished by 2 not so great fighters in the UFC. Specially the 2nd guy, they literally throw the least skilled fighter they could their hands on with a negative record and Punk still got battered.

With that in mind I don’t think Punk should ever comeback to wrestling because he won’t look credible enough. Ik wrestling is not the the same as fighting but you’re suppose to look like this tough bad MF that can beat anyone in wrestling. When you go out and get destroyed like that in UFC that image is ruined.


----------



## KingofKings1524

BalorTheKING said:


> Man I loved Punk back in the day. But the problem is, he got demolished by 2 not so great fighters in the UFC. Specially the 2nd guy, they literally throw the least skilled fighter they could their hands on with a negative record and Punk still got battered.
> 
> With that in mind I don’t think Punk should ever comeback to wrestling because he won’t look credible enough. Ik wrestling is not the the same as fighting but you’re suppose to look like this tough bad MF that can beat anyone in wrestling. When you go out and get destroyed like that in UFC that image is ruined.


Wrestling fans have short memories and most probably didn’t give a fuck in the first place. Punk is still a huge commodity.


----------



## zaz102

BalorTheKING said:


> Man I loved Punk back in the day. But the problem is, he got demolished by 2 not so great fighters in the UFC. Specially the 2nd guy, they literally throw the least skilled fighter they could their hands on with a negative record and Punk still got battered.
> 
> With that in mind I don’t think Punk should ever comeback to wrestling because he won’t look credible enough. Ik wrestling is not the the same as fighting but you’re suppose to look like this tough bad MF that can beat anyone in wrestling. When you go out and get destroyed like that in UFC that image is ruined.


I'm definitely on the other side of the fence for this. I could not care about if wrestlers can fight or not. I see wrestling as a show. If I cared about who could actually beat who, I would be watching MMA instead. 

He gets me hooked with his entertaining promos, character work, and storytelling.


----------



## BabyGorilla

I remember the last time they announced a big surprise and it ended up being Matt Sydal. We're all going to be realllll disappointed come Sunday US time.


----------



## La Parka

Randy Lahey said:


> CM Punk would be the biggest star working in either company if he’s signed.


It’s not 2011 anymore. Many wrestling fans are small children. How many small children are going to remember CM Punk? Very few.

Banks, Roman, Lynch, Charlotte and Rollins are all bigger stars in 2021. CM Punk would be a great addition but hes going to be behind those names from here on out.


----------



## RiverFenix

Punk lost the "maybe he could really fight" aura spectacularly. I don't think he could come back from that in pro-wrestling arena. Dave Bautista looked like absolute shit against the fat tomato can they put him in with, but he won, and I don't think enough folks really saw it. Punk was set-up by Dana White - Mickey Gall was way above his caliber. I think Punk would have been better off taking that licking and retiring - call it a young man's game and he waited too long and just needed to cross it off his bucket list. The second fight was meant to make him look good or even get a win and he was still severely outclassed.

I don't think Punk would register really to Vince.


----------



## BabyGorilla

If Cena jumps to AEW I will delete my account.


----------



## La Parka

BabyGorilla said:


> If Cena jumps to AEW I will delete my account.


Don’t do it


----------



## Geraldoderivera

If cena jumps to AEW , i will murder the entire forum


----------



## KingofKings1524

BabyGorilla said:


> If Cena jumps to AEW I will delete my account.


But I’ve got used to having you around over the last 7 days.


----------



## BabyGorilla

La Parka said:


> Don’t do it


Thank you my chin



KingofKings1524 said:


> But I’ve got used to having you around over the last 7 days.


I have not ever noticed you in my life.


----------



## KingofKings1524

BabyGorilla said:


> Thank you my chin
> 
> 
> 
> I have not ever noticed you in my life.


That hurts deeply.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

rbl85 said:


> The guy broke his neck, he have nerve damage (that's why his arms look weird)


Is that why he had his fingers taped together like lobster claws??


----------



## CM Buck

Should I just merge this with 316s thread or is this different?


----------



## rbl85

Firefromthegods said:


> Should I just merge this with 316s thread or is this different?


It's the exact same thing


----------



## CM Buck

With all the hype it kinda has to be


----------



## KingofKings1524

Firefromthegods said:


> With all the hype it kinda has to be


I’m starting to think there’s a decent shot.


----------



## BabyGorilla

Firefromthegods said:


> With all the hype it kinda has to be


Cena is not a mark, the WWE is best for his movie career. Tony Khan does not have connections with anyone.


----------



## CM Buck

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m starting to think there’s a decent shot.


It can't be someone like Ethan page cause then fans won't trust AEW when they hype up big debuts again


----------



## Lorromire

if they have a legitimate HOF level guy coming and it's not just Christian or something (I love Christian, but c'mon, he's not OMG worthy) then I get why they didn't hide Big Show's annoucement. He would've been overshadowed super hard if this is the outcome.


----------



## Geeee

BabyGorilla said:


> Cena is not a mark, the WWE is best for his movie career. Tony Khan does not have connections with anyone.


Why? WWE Films are trash. I doubt Cena ever does another one. TNT is owned by Warner Bros


----------



## BabyGorilla

Firefromthegods said:


> Should I just merge this with 316s thread or is this different?


You're the boss chingu, Why you asking us? Lawl.


----------



## reyfan

AEW on TNT said:


> Hall of fame worthy meaning he is not in the hall of fame yet
> 
> 
> Cena is not in the hall of fame


The Great Khali :O


----------



## KingofKings1524

Firefromthegods said:


> It can't be someone like Ethan page cause then fans won't trust AEW when they hype up big debuts again


No way the way they’re hyping this that they don’t have someone of name value. I would think Khan knows better than anyone that he won’t live this down if it’s some career mid carder.

And like I said earlier in the thread, AEW could be attractive to Cena for multiple reasons.


----------



## zaz102

BabyGorilla said:


> Cena is not a mark, the WWE is best for his movie career. Tony Khan does not have connections with anyone.


I think I read he has been doing a lot of WB content. 

Possible but unlikely scenario-
If WB came to him and offered him a deal and wanted him to be on AEW, they may have more pull with him than Vince.


----------



## AEW on TNT

Firefromthegods said:


> With all the hype it kinda has to be


----------



## AEW on TNT

*Get used to seeing this*


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

Really hoping that Lesnar is the signee... I'm basically done with AEW at this point and Lesnar would be the last push I need.


----------



## AEW on TNT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367512794484994054


----------



## AEW on TNT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367643757039017988


----------



## AEW on TNT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367144443577466886


----------



## rbl85

AEW on TNT said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367144443577466886


You're going to show every tweet he made this week ?


----------



## TheDraw

LOL at fucking marks man.

Do people actually believe the biggest corporate dick rider in the history of wrestling, one that was such a mark for his own good guy, company man gimmick that he never even considered turning heel, even despite the fact that it would have been the biggest, most talked about angle in the last 15 years. And why the fuck would little spoilers and hints be thrown out at something like this when they could shock the world and have it happen on the PPV?

You really think this man would sell out and not just go to his daddy Vince for him to match the offer? If people are actually even entertaining this for real than that tells you how delusional wrestling fans are haha.

There is literally 0% chance of this happening.


----------



## famicommander

Cena is in Canada shooting a television show. He won't be able to cross the border without a two week quarantine. It's not happening.


----------



## AEW on TNT

TheDraw said:


> LOL at fucking marks man.
> 
> Do people actually believe the biggest corporate dick rider in the history of wrestling, one that was such a mark for his own good guy, company man gimmick that he never even considered turning heel, even despite the fact that it would have been the biggest, most talked about angle in the last 15 years.
> 
> You really think this man would sell out and not just go to his daddy Vince for him to match the offer? If people are actually even entertaining this for real than that tells you how delusional wrestling fans are haha.
> 
> There is literally 0% chance of this happening.


saving this for Sunday


----------



## BabyGorilla

TheDraw said:


> LOL at fucking marks man.
> 
> Do people actually believe the biggest corporate dick rider in the history of wrestling, one that was such a mark for his own good guy, company man gimmick that he never even considered turning heel, even despite the fact that it would have been the biggest, most talked about angle in the last 15 years. And why the fuck would little spoilers and hints be thrown out at something like this when they could shock the world and have it happen on the PPV?
> 
> You really think this man would sell out and not just go to his daddy Vince for him to match the offer? If people are actually even entertaining this for real than that tells you how delusional wrestling fans are haha.
> 
> There is literally 0% chance of this happening.


You are right.


----------



## TheDraw

AEW on TNT said:


> saving this for Sunday


Haha don't be disappointed when Scott Steiner rolls out there. I tried to warn you.


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW on TNT said:


> saving this for Sunday


Not sure but i recall you being correct on a post long ago about a spoiler but i forgot what it was about but recall you were right. Hopefully you are right about Cena.


----------



## AEW on TNT

TheDraw said:


> Haha don't be disappointed when Scott Steiner rolls out there. I tried to warn you.


don't make me sad


----------



## KingofKings1524

TheDraw said:


> LOL at fucking marks man.
> 
> Do people actually believe the biggest corporate dick rider in the history of wrestling, one that was such a mark for his own good guy, company man gimmick that he never even considered turning heel, even despite the fact that it would have been the biggest, most talked about angle in the last 15 years. And why the fuck would little spoilers and hints be thrown out at something like this when they could shock the world and have it happen on the PPV?
> 
> You really think this man would sell out and not just go to his daddy Vince for him to match the offer? If people are actually even entertaining this for real than that tells you how delusional wrestling fans are haha.
> 
> There is literally 0% chance of this happening.


He did want to go heel multiple times. Even had a heel theme made for him before Vince ultimately decided against it. To say there’s literally zero chance of this happening is asinine.


----------



## Geeee

If Cena did come, I wonder if he would be able to use his "The Time is Now" theme song. This is technically a song from his own rap album but I dunno if WWE owns the rights. They might have produced the whole album?


----------



## BabyGorilla

3 Libras said:


> There were far more people watching in 2011. Also, what children? They left long ago with the days of SuperCena.
> 
> LOL! None of those geeks are "big stars" outside of Neckbeards. Becky Cringe's push and Cuck Rollins drove away over a million viewer since 2019. At the end of the day, CM Punk had more eyes him on than any of those people you mentioned.


Is Seth a cuckold? Maybe I still have my chance....


----------



## AEW on TNT




----------



## TheDraw

KingofKings1524 said:


> He did want to go heel multiple times. Even had a heel theme made for him before Vince ultimately decided against it. To say there’s literally zero chance of this happening is asinine.


John Cena will go from being viewed as the WWE's golden child who is respected by many to being viewed as the biggest scumbag in wrestling if he joined AEW. He's not gonna throw that away. Not with someone like Vince who would probably bankrupt his own company to pay Cena to keep it from happening.

This isn't Scott Hall or Kevin Nash we're talking about here. Cena has money and is trying to make it in Hollywood. He wouldn't have the balls to do something like this even if the money was worth it.


----------



## BabyGorilla

AEW on TNT said:


>


The song is no good.


----------



## AEW on TNT

TheDraw said:


> John Cena will go from being viewed as the WWE's golden child who is respected by many to being viewed as the biggest scumbag in wrestling if he joined AEW. He's not gonna throw that away. Not with someone like Vince who would probably bankrupt his own company to pay Cena to keep it from happening.
> 
> This isn't Scott Hall or Kevin Nash we're talking about here. Cena has money and is trying to make it in Hollywood.* He wouldn't have the balls* to do something like this even if the money was worth it.


saved


----------



## AEW on TNT

BabyGorilla said:


> The song is no good.


it's prob going to be something like this lol WWe owns his theme


----------



## BabyGorilla

AEW on TNT said:


> it's prob going to be something like this lol WWe owns his theme


----------



## Chan Hung

I'd be fucking shocked if Cena was the one. Vince would definitely be like what the actual fuck!!! So would the whole WWE universe.


----------



## KingofKings1524

TheDraw said:


> John Cena will go from being viewed as the WWE's golden child who is respected by many to being viewed as the biggest scumbag in wrestling if he joined AEW. He's not gonna throw that away. Not with someone like Vince who would probably bankrupt his own company to pay Cena to keep it from happening.
> 
> This isn't Scott Hall or Kevin Nash we're talking about here. Cena has money and is trying to make it in Hollywood. He wouldn't have the balls to do something like this even if the money was worth it.


The money, the control, who he’s working closest with in the entertainment industry, the freedom, the chance to try and push another company to the top by himself, the ego, etc, etc. Not to mention this would be just as legendary as Hogan to WCW.

Also, history tells us that Vince will take anyone back even after he gets screwed around. Business is business. Don’t think for a second that if Cena spent a few years in AEW that Vince wouldn’t welcome him back with open arms after the dust cleared. So I’d say there’s a chance. A slim one, but a chance nonetheless.


----------



## yeahbaby!

TheDraw said:


> Haha don't be disappointed when Scott Steiner rolls out there. I tried to warn you.


Steiner! That would be awesome. Can he even move these days?


----------



## BabyGorilla

yeahbaby! said:


> Steiner! That would be awesome. Can he even move these days?







He looks like my Grandpa


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

AEW on TNT said:


> saving this for Sunday


Seriously who is going to be excited if it is fucking Cena of all people? 

AEW was supposed to be the ALTERNATIVE to WWE and you people wanna see this fruitty pebbles fucking WWE poster boy there??? 🤢 🤢 🤮

They hire Cena or Lesnar and I'm done. Its bad enough they had to bring in FTR and the Big Slow. Tully & J.J. Dillion looking like a walking corpses the other night was pretty bad too.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Knowing AEW it’s probably Lars Sullivan because AEW is Bush League.

Get ready for a grilling when you’re wrong on Sunday.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Cena as a heel with a stable will be AMAZING


----------



## AEW on TNT

Chan Hung said:


> I'd be fucking shocked if Cena was the one. Vince would definitely be like what the actual fuck!!! So would the whole WWE universe.


Vince would put a gun to his head


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

If Cena or Lesnar get signed to AEW I consider it a failure if they haven't been made world champion within 2 months.


----------



## KrysRaw1

AEW on TNT said:


> Vince would put a gun to his head


It may give him a stroke. So much was invested in Cena and for him to leave to AEW will be the biggest shock of a jump in the last 20 years.


----------



## KingofKings1524

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Seriously who is going to be excited if it is fucking Cena of all people?
> 
> AEW was supposed to be the ALTERNATIVE to WWE and you people wanna see this fruitty pebbles fucking WWE poster boy there??? 🤢 🤢 🤮
> 
> They hire Cena or Lesnar and I'm done. Its bad enough they had to bring in FTR and the Big Slow. Tully & J.J. Dillion looking like a walking corpses the other night was pretty bad too.


No, I want to see power hungry, Hollywood, arrogant prick John Cena.


----------



## KrysRaw1

KingofKings1524 said:


> No, I want to see power hungry, Hollywood, arrogant prick John Cena.


This. Give us what Vince never did. An arrogant cocky Hollywood sellout Cena!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

KingofKings1524 said:


> No, I want to see power hungry, Hollywood, arrogant prick John Cena.


How long until you'd have him beat Omega? 2-3 months max?


----------



## DaSlacker

Isn't he up in Canada filming? Reason he's missing WrestleMania. Plus, the insurance issues. With WWE he has all he would ever need - potential 17th world title, money, come and go as you please, licensing deals, tight as fuck relationship with Vince, big heel turn if he wants it. No way would he risk all that. 

Brock would jump if they outbid WWE. Punk possibly would because he scowls HHH and Stephanie and sees potential in matches with Kenny, Bucks, Page etc. Batista might because he's pretty laid back and possibly admires how Khan runs his company. Cena? Nah.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

KingofKings1524 said:


> No, I want to see power hungry, Hollywood, arrogant prick John Cena.


He could act like the devil incarnate, but I've seen my limit of Cena matches for one lifetime


----------



## KingofKings1524

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> How long until you'd have him beat Omega? 2-3 months max?


If Tony Khan actually got John Cena to come to AEW you put the title on him almost right away. The publicity would be insane.


----------



## AEW on TNT

KingofKings1524 said:


> If Tony Khan actually got John Cena to come to AEW you put the title on him almost right away. The publicity would be insane.


----------



## toontownman

Mark Henry would be a big get from a scouting perspective. Like big show he is likely deemed over the hill for a last run in wwe so maybe. However he is deeply appreciative of wwe in his career unless it's with a blessing I don't see it. 

Christian I don't really believe either. He can almost bank on a tag team run with edge at somepoint this year. They have both talked about it. 

Neither would be in anyway game changing from a viewer perspective imo.


----------



## hmmm488

I'm pretty sure it will/would never be Cena. However I'm equally as sure that if it ever was, he would turn heel. That would be a true alternative as advertised.

Also maybe someone like Scott Steiner.


----------



## Smark1995

If it is not Cena then you are deleting your account from this site! Do you agree?


----------



## Chan Hung

Smark1995 said:


> If it is not Cena then you are deleting your account from this site! Do you agree?


Oh snap.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Zero chance. Fans expecting a Cena, Punk or Brock level surprise are going to be extremely disappointed. 

I'm thinking it's Angle, Mark Henry or an outside shot of Christian.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Could be Big Kev. He's probably got enough stumbling powerbombs to teach the flippy vanilla midgets a lesson.

Plus I'd love to see him in the announce booth as a heel commentator and maybe a manager for someone.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

There's no way


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’m thinking it almost makes more sense for it to be Rock business wise. He gets a stake in the company, cuts a couple of promos, does publicity, brings some stability, and maybe wrestles one or two blockbuster matches over two-three years. Instant level playing field.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Cesaro?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Cesaro?


He just signed a new deal and they’re pushing him finally.


----------



## CovidFan

It's gonna be Punk. He'll be hot for a few months and nobody will care after that.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB

Two Sheds said:


> Better not happen. We all know it is probably going to be Christian even though we spent all day hyping ourselves up it could even be the Rock haha. I think we are all going to look back on some of these threads after Sunday and laugh.


The Rock is actually a bigger chance than Cena, when you think about it. Even though he’s still a snowball’s chance in hell, but Rock is very much positionally secured in Hollywood, he is the biggest star in the planet and he isn’t gonna face repercussion from nobody especially not WWE. I don’t know, but I get the feeling that he doesn’t view this as a competition between two companies but as an industry that is in a position were everybody would benefit if one promotion gets a resurgence. Plus, Rock is been trying to shine a light on wrestling to the mainstream audience, through his recent projects. 
Cena on the other hand, while he is taking off greatly but he still hasn’t landed in Hollywood and his career there isn’t established yet. The money he makes off WWE even after retiring secures him for life. Plus, he could return to WWE to have a big main event match once a year at his convenience. Why would he jeopardize that estate when there is all the incentive on the world not to?

That said, even if by some miracle it was Rock or Cena, no way would the hype would be simply as “HOF worthy”

It’s gotta be .. It’s gotta be Kane.. it’s gotta be Kane .. “crickets”


----------



## Chan Hung

ByOrderOfThePB said:


> It’s gotta be .. It’s gotta be Kane.. it’s gotta be Kane .. “crickets”


Bah Gawd Oh Mighty!! What is Glenn Jacobs doing in the AEW Zone?


----------



## Geert Wilders

John Cena will make the roster look like children.


----------



## Smark1995

CovidFan said:


> It's gonna be Punk. He'll be hot for a few months and nobody will care after that.


Punk has already said that it is not him


----------



## zkorejo

I would predict CM Punk before I would ever predict John Cena to jump over to aew. The guy just announced he will be at WM Hollywood next in the year or two. Just not going to happen. 

It will be Christian.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Smark1995 said:


> Punk has already said that it is not him


Again, what do you want him to say? That it’s him?


----------



## holy

Alright, I'm gonna go with the prediction that it will be Brock Lesnar coming to AEW this Sunday.

With Dave Meltzer reporting that it's a "heart attack shock for Vince" or whatever he said, and he's probably right given that he seems closely attached to AEW, the two names that immediately come to mind are CM Punk and Brock Lesnar. It's definitely NOT CM Punk because...
-Big Show said "it's not who you think it is" and most have been talking about Punk possibly being in AEW one day since a long time
-CM Punk the man himself confirmed that it won't be him. Even if he was just saying that it's not him so that it remains a surprise, there's no way he would be things like hosting a Twitter Q and A session days before his big surprise debut.

That leaves one option left: Brock Lesnar, who hasn't wrestled a match in WWE since last April, and who has been a free agent since around August or so, as per reports.

People need to STOP saying it's Cena. There is literally 0% chance of it being him. He's been arguably the most loyal company man ever for Vince. There's even less of a chance of it being Undertaker.

Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy, Christian, RVD would hardly qualify as "heart attack" surprises. Zero chance especially for Christian, who just made his return at the Royal Rumble, and who's best friend Edge is main eventing Wrestlemania.

GTFO with Mark Henry. If Big Show, who was a star in his own right, is coming on Dynamite to hype this surprise for their PPV, that definitely means it's a bigger star than Big Show....no chance it's Mark Henry.


----------



## reyfan

He said HOF worthy indicating they aren't in the Hall of Fame, that rules out Angle, the biggest name they could possibly get would be Batista.


----------



## TheDraw

zkorejo said:


> I would predict CM Punk before I would ever predict John Cena to jump over to aew. The guy just announced he will be at WM Hollywood next in the year or two. Just not going to happen.
> 
> It will be Christian.


I feel like this would be the most likely and honestly l Christian would be a great fit in AEW.


----------



## SeiyaKanie

Page of RAW roster. does this eliminate lesnar?


----------



## Chan Hung

Christian seems like a solid choice. Why not.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Since Tony is such a money mark it could be anyone. Maybe its Virgil.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Geert Wilders said:


> John Cena will make the roster look like children.


Kenny, Jericho, Archer, Wardlow, MJF, Big Show, and a few others are worthy and could have good matches with him. He’s not on the final boss level like Brock at the moment.


----------



## sim8

Two Sheds said:


> But he is already in the Hall of Fame.


We assume AEW was referring to the WWE hall of fame but maybe he didn't. Tony grew up as a smarky wrestling fan so maybe he meant a different one


----------



## qntntgood

Could it be rybac


----------



## KingofKings1524

holy said:


> Alright, I'm gonna go with the prediction that it will be Brock Lesnar coming to AEW this Sunday.
> 
> With Dave Meltzer reporting that it's a "heart attack shock for Vince" or whatever he said, and he's probably right given that he seems closely attached to AEW, the two names that immediately come to mind are CM Punk and Brock Lesnar. It's definitely NOT CM Punk because...
> -Big Show said "it's not who you think it is" and most have been talking about Punk possibly being in AEW one day since a long time
> -CM Punk the man himself confirmed that it won't be him. Even if he was just saying that it's not him so that it remains a surprise, there's no way he would be things like hosting a Twitter Q and A session days before his big surprise debut.
> 
> That leaves one option left: Brock Lesnar, who hasn't wrestled a match in WWE since last April, and who has been a free agent since around August or so, as per reports.
> 
> People need to STOP saying it's Cena. There is literally 0% chance of it being him. He's been arguably the most loyal company man ever for Vince. There's even less of a chance of it being Undertaker.
> 
> Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy, Christian, RVD would hardly qualify as "heart attack" surprises. Zero chance especially for Christian, who just made his return at the Royal Rumble, and who's best friend Edge is main eventing Wrestlemania.
> 
> GTFO with Mark Henry. If Big Show, who was a star in his own right, is coming on Dynamite to hype this surprise for their PPV, that definitely means it's a bigger star than Big Show....no chance it's Mark Henry.


Heart attack is either Rock or Cena. Lesnar and Punk are slightly below that level.


----------



## thorn123

Not a huge Cena fan, but I would like him in AEW. i don’t think it will ever happen though.


----------



## KingofKings1524

DaveRA said:


> Not a huge Cena fan, but I would like him in AEW. i don’t think it will ever happen though.


We shall see. I’ve hyped myself so much that anyone other than Rock or Cena would be a disappointment. Thanks, Tony.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Guys you won't believe who it is I just got informed by a friend who knows a guy who is working very close with a dude that has a cousin who lives in Jacksonville near the AEW headquarters


----------



## Cooper09

Whoever it is it'll be some other WWE midcard loser who is taking the spot of a new guy. It's the TN .. I mean AEW way.


----------



## LongPig666

I'd rather have Joey Ryan.


----------



## the_flock

Jeff Jarrett to create Team TNA with Sting and DDP.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

AEW on TNT said:


> oh it's happening


*It'll be Flair at best.*


----------



## LilacLotus

I feel so sorry for whoever _is_ the guy that’s joining AEW - unless they’re of Punk/Cena fame, everyone will be shitting on them, which I’m guessing would probably not feel too nice... Tony Khan will have kind of fucked up if he brings out anyone less exciting, as it’ll diminish any star power the actual guy (if it’s not one of the big guys) might bring.


----------



## Werner Heizenberg

KingofKings1524 said:


> Heart attack is either Rock or Cena.


Neither is coming to AEW.Rock's daughter works for the E for God's sakes.Cena is busy and probably still loyal as fuck.



> Lesnar and Punk are slightly below that level.


If you consider them "below that level" you'll end up extremely displeased because i doubt it's gonna be them.The real surprise is gonna be Angle or someone of that caliber.I don't consider Punk "heart attack lv" either, btw.Vince probably would've gotten him if he really wanted him.Punk stated that he was open to a deal with WWE and his FOX deal seemed like an olive branch.


----------



## The Wood

I was just thinking that it could possibly be Dave Bautista. I can see him taking the money to get the goodwill from the hardcore fans and just lounge around, do a few things here and there and go an act when Hollywood things start chugging again. He seems to be in that sweet spot where being involved in wrestling might actually help his career and some projects — and he has a bumpy history with WWE.

Of possible signings, I think he’s the biggest one close enough to likely.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It'll be Flair at best.*


You think Ric Flair signed a 2 to 3 year *wrestling* contract with AEW?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KingofKings1524 said:


> We shall see. I’ve hyped myself so much that anyone other than Rock or Cena would be a disappointment. Thanks, Tony.


lol, don't blame poor TK for your lack of self control 

joking - I am also way overhyped for somebody who will turn out to be Christian or Angle (who I both like, but c'mon....)

if its RVD I am tapping out and joining my Aussie friends in becoming a critic


----------



## The Wood

Dave Bautista or Scott Steiner seem like the most obvious guesses to me. Mark Henry a maybe. I don’t see it being Christian. He’d get a spot in WWE if he wanted, and he appeared there really recently, so I’d say he wants it.

Kane was where my mind went first in relation to Big Show, but he’s got his political career now. I’m not sure he’d really want to be chained to wrestling when he can just come and go from WWE for some spots.

The only other option I can kind of see is Ronda Rousey if she somehow got out of her WWE deal a bit early. That would make me sad because it means The Rock’s promotion isn’t likely happening.

Trish Stratus is another woman’s name that I can see doing it. She would be the only other woman that I can see giving Vince a “heart attack” in Meltzer’s mind. Lita would just be there, but Trish is still “special.”

I’m really leaning towards Bautista at this point. I can see him taking the money and he’s still someone that I think would gain from being involved in wrestling somehow. The Marvel movies are huge, but besides that he’s still in that action/comedy realm, and him showing up to Powerbomb a few people to promote that works for all parties.

I don’t think anyone else would fit and be anything other than a let-down. CM Punk would be fine, but I just really doubt he’s going and that THIS would be how they bring him in.

I can’t think of a wrestler in the WWE whose contract is close to expiring that would really hurt Vince. Unless this is why Bray Wyatt has been gone from WWE TV for so long. Maybe Samoa Joe, because then Raw has the awkward job of explaining why he’s not on commentary anymore, lol. AJ Styles?Don’t know why the move now and not in 2019.

The big name we know has a deal coming up is Bryan Danielson. I really don’t see it being him, but maybe he thinks he can genuinely help wrestling by jumping? It would derail a good thing he’s got going in the E though.

But they’re really the only panic moves that are even slightly possible.


----------



## BuckshotLarry

It's Rikishi


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

The Wood said:


> Dave Bautista or Scott Steiner seem like the most obvious guesses to me. Mark Henry a maybe. I don’t see it being Christian. He’d get a spot in WWE if he wanted, and he appeared there really recently, so I’d say he wants it.
> 
> Kane was where my mind went first in relation to Big Show, but he’s got his political career now. I’m not sure he’d really want to be chained to wrestling when he can just come and go from WWE for some spots.
> 
> The only other option I can kind of see is Ronda Rousey if she somehow got out of her WWE deal a bit early. That would make me sad because it means The Rock’s promotion isn’t likely happening.
> 
> Trish Stratus is another woman’s name that I can see doing it. She would be the only other woman that I can see giving Vince a “heart attack” in Meltzer’s mind. Lita would just be there, but Trish is still “special.”
> 
> I’m really leaning towards Bautista at this point. I can see him taking the money and he’s still someone that I think would gain from being involved in wrestling somehow. The Marvel movies are huge, but besides that he’s still in that action/comedy realm, and him showing up to Powerbomb a few people to promote that works for all parties.
> 
> I don’t think anyone else would fit and be anything other than a let-down. CM Punk would be fine, but I just really doubt he’s going and that THIS would be how they bring him in.
> 
> I can’t think of a wrestler in the WWE whose contract is close to expiring that would really hurt Vince. Unless this is why Bray Wyatt has been gone from WWE TV for so long. Maybe Samoa Joe, because then Raw has the awkward job of explaining why he’s not on commentary anymore, lol. AJ Styles?Don’t know why the move now and not in 2019.
> 
> The big name we know has a deal coming up is Bryan Danielson. I really don’t see it being him, but maybe he thinks he can genuinely help wrestling by jumping? It would derail a good thing he’s got going in the E though.
> 
> But they’re really the only panic moves that are even slightly possible.


You think AEW signed SCOTT STEINER to a multi year wrestling contract and are hyping him up this much? LOL wut? can you imagine if that is actually the case. You'd likely still have people on here defending it fierily. Not sure how much you've seen of Scott Steiner lately but the guy can barley walk.

Also, you realize Daniel Bryan is working a HUGE main event cage match on Smackdown TONIGHT right?


----------



## Jaxon

is it true WWE have pulled all of Lesnar merch?


----------



## reyfan

Jaxon said:


> is it true WWE have pulled all of Lesnar merch?


I remember reading he was going back to UFC


----------



## TD Stinger

I will say that it's kind of amazing how much hype this has gotten. Feels like people are barely talking about the card itself, lol.

Now allow me to make a point and then contradict myself.

I see a lot of people saying "well, Show said Hall of Fame worthy, which means it's not someone currently in a Hall of Fame". Well, Show also referred to "Revolution" as "Evolution". So, I don't think we should try take every word he said that serious and that literal.

But, a couple of things that did catch my interest when I watched the clip back is that he referred to the surprise as a "talent" and not a wrestler, and said they would be a "big asset to AEW." He might have said "huge asset" but you get the point. That quote makes me think that maybe it's not a guy who's currently wrestling, but rather another legend like a guy like Foley, Bret, etc.

At this point, I don't know. Feels like it could be 15 different guys at this point.



Jaxon said:


> is it true WWE have pulled all of Lesnar merch?


WWE haven't had Brock merch since last Summer. He hasn't been under contract to them in about a year. So, no, this is not some new thing that should raise any eyebrows.


----------



## Kishido

Future Hall of Famer... Only one fits the bill.

Vince McMahon


----------



## GothicBohemian

LilacLotus said:


> *I feel so sorry for whoever is the guy that’s joining AEW - unless they’re of Punk/Cena fame, everyone will be shitting on them, which I’m guessing would probably not feel too nice*... Tony Khan will have kind of fucked up if he brings out anyone less exciting, as it’ll diminish any star power the actual guy (if it’s not one of the big guys) might bring.


Same. That's the unfortunate collateral when carney promotional tactics come into play. However, while I feel Tony Khan is the type who'd overestimate the appeal of respected but lesser known talents (and legends), I don't think he'd deliberately set up a wrestler to fail. AEW seems very talent-friendly and supportive for a pro wrestling company. Coupled with the difference between how Big Show was introduced and this, I'm expecting a bigger name. I don't know though, it could go ether way.



TD Stinger said:


> But, a couple of things that did catch my interest when I watched the clip back is that he referred to the surprise as a "talent" and not a wrestler, and said they would be a "big asset to AEW." He might have said "huge asset" but you get the point. That quote makes me think that maybe it's not a guy who's currently wrestling, but rather another legend like a guy like Foley, Bret, etc.


WWE doesn't allow wrestlers to be called "wrestlers" anymore, or has that changed? They use the title superstar afaik. It could just be habit of a long time WWE guy not to use "wrestler" when doing a promo. Or talent might be his usual term; I know I say talent instead of wrestler quite often. 

I could see this being yet another ring legend manager or a commentary name since AEW has started a bit of a collection of those. At the same time, I don't know that a new arrival of that nature would be hyped with a multiyear contract being a highlight - that sounds more like what would be said about an active wrestler. 

Whatever happens, this has gotten folks talking which is the whole point of big announcements. Well played so far, AEW.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Everyone keeps assuming this signing will "give Vince a heart attack" because of how big a star it is. Couldn't that also happen because Vince assumes he has this star locked down when he really doesn't? I'll use Cesaro for example (I don't think that's who it is.). He just signed a new contract but what if it has a clause like HHH was gonna give Omega and the Bucks. A 90 day instant out no matter what. Or maybe it is someone who's contract is up but is working on a handshake deal. Maybe he's involved in creative like Bryan (for example) so Vince would never believe he is leaving only to be blindsided. It may not be the size of the star that is shocking so much as how "locked down" he is supposed to be.

Also if Wight knows, wouldn't that mean he helped facilitate this. Or maybe this person is close to the former Big Show? Why would Khan tell Wight in advance otherwise?


----------



## iknownothingsir

KingofKings1524 said:


> Well, he’s not gonna come out and say “Yep! It’s me! See you Sunday!” is he? Same with Punk.


He literally once said that he'd rather go broke than come back. And, and do you really think Batista will come to AEW? Like what are the actual odds? Punk is different. He can. Batista? With Triple H and other friends in WWE?


----------



## mazzah20

Randy Lahey said:


> Guarantee it won’t be, and couldn’t be The Undertaker. Because WWE owns The Undertaker.


Debuting for AEW this Sunday, *The Overgiver!*


----------



## Erik.

Seafort said:


> It's HHH - infuriated by the move of NXT he decided to make a statement.


I assumed it was HHH as with the potential NXT change, he doesn't work Tuesdays.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> You think Ric Flair signed a 2 to 3 year *wrestling* contract with AEW?


*We just saw Tully go like it's 1983 and Flair will do anything for money. Cena just did the Wrestlemania commercial with Triple H, Stephanie, and Sasha Banks, so I highly doubt it's him.*


----------



## greasykid1

I mean ...

This whole thread IS a joke, right?
This will absolutely not happen.

At best, this reveal will be Angle, maybe Christian. At worse, it'll just be someone like RVD, who we've seen in Impact very recently and isn't really that big a deal.


----------



## Dizzie

Dellllllllll riooooooooo!


----------



## Erik.

Though it's looking more and more like Kurt Angle.

I see he's just been criticising WWE again - and stopped live tweeting following Dynamite.


----------



## SolarPowerBat

If we are making stupid predictions then I'm hoping its the reanimated corpse of Randy Savage


----------



## Save_uS

People thinking it's Cena, The Rock, Punk or even Lesnar are going to be disapointed come sunday. It's likely be Mark Henry, Christian or Angle, at best.

That said, AEW signing Cena, Punk or the Rock is an instant game changer. Cena or the Rock showing up in AEW would be on par with Hogan jumping to WCW, may even be a bigger move than that. 
Not that I think it'll happen, but like others have said, maybe AEW appeals to Cena - Warner Bros connection, the money, being the biggest signing in wrestling in over two decades, full character control, plus the chance of matches with guys from AEW and NJPW. 
With the way Kahn and Big Show talked this up, unless it's a genuine superstar it's a failure.


----------



## omaroo

Erik. said:


> Though it's looking more and more like Kurt Angle.
> 
> I see he's just been criticising WWE again - and stopped live tweeting following Dynamite.


Sadly it seems it could well be angle. Looking more and more likely. 

Really don't know what he can bring to AEW. He can't wrestle anymore to a good level either. 

It will be really underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## greasykid1

Frankly, I don't think there is even someone out there that's REMOTELY possible as a new AEW signing that would actually be more of a surprise than Paul Wight. Announcing Paul Wight 2 weeks ago, and now having HIM announce another "surprise" seem so ass-backwards to me.

The best case scenario for this reveal on sunday is going to be Kurt Angle - and would it even be a surprise to see him jump ship from WWE - again? Especially given that he can't really do much wrestling.

Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE this to be an actual shocker. Someone that we thought was still on WWE's books, someone who has been on WWE programming recently and so would be a genuine surprise. But contracts prevent all that from happening.

I feel like the best way to handle this would have been to just have the guy show up, unannoucned at Revolution, so you don't lose the surprise element by having it announced 4 days in advance. At this point, it really does feel like we're only set up for a bit of a disappointment.

As has been said in the thread already, the only names that would truly live up at this point are Punk and Lesnar, and I really doubt either will show up. If it's Angle, it'll be nice to see him in a place where he can "fix" his shitty WWE retirement run. Problem is, the people that I want to see him fight are pretty much all in WWE!


----------



## The Wood

Firefromthegods said:


> With all the hype it kinda has to be


This is the problem. I just spent some time thinking about it, and I worked myself into making it possible. It mainly involves WarnerMedia, Cena getting his own show on HBO Max and Warner actually wanting him to wrestle to be a big wrestling star to build those audiences in. And personal reasons (creative frustration, possible guilt over WWE politics/his ageing fans’ intersection). It’s not actually IMPOSSIBLE. It just doesn’t seem...likely.

And if Cena is in WrestleMania commercials, that would not gel. Buuuuut, it could be a case of the commercials being filmed ages ago and the WWE not being confident they were going to win out. It’d be shocking if the commercials were still being circulated with dry ink for Cena in another promotion.

But Cena and Bautista are the only two names I see being “heart attack” worthy, and Dave shouldn’t be feeding the expectation monster if he knows who it is and it isn’t them.

C



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> You think AEW signed SCOTT STEINER to a multi year wrestling contract and are hyping him up this much? LOL wut? can you imagine if that is actually the case. You'd likely still have people on here defending it fierily. Not sure how much you've seen of Scott Steiner lately but the guy can barley walk.
> 
> Also, you realize Daniel Bryan is working a HUGE main event cage match on Smackdown TONIGHT right?


They signed Sting to a multi-year wrestling contract didn’t they? The guy could barely walk in 2002. He wouldn’t be my first pick, but TK is a mark for anything over in the 90’s and he seems available enough.

I didn’t think it would be Bryan, but he’s the only guy we really know has a contract coming up that would fuck with Vince. He’s not losing sleep if Sami Zayn leaves.

I just think they’re insane for hyping this up if it’s not someone that isn’t going to “Change the World.” They cannot be this stupid, right?


----------



## omaroo

Save_uS said:


> People thinking it's Cena, The Rock, Punk or even Lesnar are going to be disapointed come sunday. It's likely be Mark Henry, Christian or Angle, at best.
> 
> That said, AEW signing Cena, Punk or the Rock is an instant game changer. Cena or the Rock showing up in AEW would be on par with Hogan jumping to WCW, may even be a bigger move than that.
> Not that I think it'll happen, but like others have said, maybe AEW appeals to Cena - Warner Bros connection, the money, being the biggest signing in wrestling in over two decades, full character control, plus the chance of matches with guys from AEW and NJPW.
> With the way Kahn and Big Show talked this up, unless it's a genuine superstar it's a failure.


I gather when show said don't think who you think it is instantly thought would not be punk. 

Highly doubt Christian and Henry will make the headlines. Angle is a big name but he has gone down hill over recent years. So question is, is he that big of a name now.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

Randy Lahey said:


> Guarantee it won’t be, and couldn’t be The Undertaker. Because WWE owns The Undertaker.
> 
> Mark Callaway in AEW would never work. He’s only over due to his gimmick that WWE owns.


he would become mark callaway american badass version of taker which would work with his current look


----------



## Boldgerg

If it's Angle then that is completely shit. The guy is beyond finished.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Damn, yall gone be legit heart broken when Cena doesn't show up. Sending my best wishes to you guys.


----------



## Charzhino

TheDraw said:


> LOL at fucking marks man.
> 
> Do people actually believe the biggest corporate dick rider in the history of wrestling, one that was such a mark for his own good guy, company man gimmick that he never even considered turning heel, even despite the fact that it would have been the biggest, most talked about angle in the last 15 years. And why the fuck would little spoilers and hints be thrown out at something like this when they could shock the world and have it happen on the PPV?
> 
> You really think this man would sell out and not just go to his daddy Vince for him to match the offer? If people are actually even entertaining this for real than that tells you how delusional wrestling fans are haha.
> 
> There is literally 0% chance of this happening.



The first reasonable post I've read. Cena would not stab Vince in the back like this and move to his competition trying to hamper WWE's business. Cena is as a company guy as you can get, he is not a CM Punk or Lesnar who are mercenaries. There is no chance he defects to AEW.


----------



## Chris22

It definitely won't be Cena, he's a WWE lifer and would never turn his back on WWE. I'm shocked people are even considering him as a choice.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Ed Leslie to return in his new gimmick, “The Fanny Magnet”. He’ll compete purely in the women’s division.


----------



## Mr316

What a let down that would be if it turns out to be Kurt.


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> If it's Angle then that is completely shit. The guy is beyond finished.


Id say with 95% certainty it's Angle.


----------



## CMHARDY

I am very sure it won't Cena. I very much doubt he would turn his back on Vince after all these years and the contract is 2 - 3 years so it is probably not him. I was thinking Kurt Angle but he is already in the HoF. My guess is Brock.


----------



## zaz102

Chris22 said:


> It definitely won't be Cena, he's a WWE lifer and would never turn his back on WWE. I'm shocked people are even considering him as a choice.


I 99.9% agree. Only chance is the fact that his relationship with Warner Media led to a deal with them for him to appear on AEW. Warner Media probably have deep pockets and could see value in a cross promotion. And Cena could see a relationship with Warner Media more important for him at this point.

That being said, I'm not sure why Warner Media would make him wrestle (outside of an appearance or something) so I highly doubt it. And everything you said is on point.


----------



## CM Buck

The Wood said:


> This is the problem. I just spent some time thinking about it, and I worked myself into making it possible. It mainly involves WarnerMedia, Cena getting his own show on HBO Max and Warner actually wanting him to wrestle to be a big wrestling star to build those audiences in. And personal reasons (creative frustration, possible guilt over WWE politics/his ageing fans’ intersection). It’s not actually IMPOSSIBLE. It just doesn’t seem...likely.
> 
> And if Cena is in WrestleMania commercials, that would not gel. Buuuuut, it could be a case of the commercials being filmed ages ago and the WWE not being confident they were going to win out. It’d be shocking if the commercials were still being circulated with dry ink for Cena in another promotion.
> 
> But Cena and Bautista are the only two names I see being “heart attack” worthy, and Dave shouldn’t be feeding the expectation monster if he knows who it is and it isn’t them.
> 
> C
> 
> 
> 
> They signed Sting to a multi-year wrestling contract didn’t they? The guy could barely walk in 2002. He wouldn’t be my first pick, but TK is a mark for anything over in the 90’s and he seems available enough.
> 
> I didn’t think it would be Bryan, but he’s the only guy we really know has a contract coming up that would fuck with Vince. He’s not losing sleep if Sami Zayn leaves.
> 
> I just think they’re insane for hyping this up if it’s not someone that isn’t going to “Change the World.” They cannot be this stupid, right?


I don't even see cena wrestling at that mania. It just looks like more they wanted to milk cena being in Hollywood now


----------



## 3venflow

Angle only works as a MAJOR announcement in any way if you package his arrival with something big... like the foundation of the AEW Dojo with Angle as head trainer. Otherwise, you're getting a 52-year-old guy who seemed physically shot last time he wrestled, so you'd probably get once-a-month matches at most out of him.

I guess it's possible he's had some kind of physical recovery like Edge and Christian, but I doubt it. A 42-year-old Angle would be huge for AEW - he was awesome in TNA. If he was in the same condition as guys like Minoru Suzuki and Nagata (both the same age as him) it'd be slightly different.

Christian is still the 'old' guy I'd want above all others, he's younger than Jericho and revered as a worker by wrestlers throughout the biz. Moxley, one of FTR and Kazarian have very recently spoken highly of Christian.


----------



## holy

KingofKings1524 said:


> Heart attack is either Rock or Cena. Lesnar and Punk are slightly below that level.


Okay, maybe Punk wouldn't give a heart attack level shock to Vince, as he's been away from wrestling for so long....but Lesnar in AEW would DEFINITELY give Vince a heart attack level shock after all that he has invested in Lesnar over the years, with ending Taker's streak and all!

I still say there's a 0% chance it's Rock or Cena.


----------



## 3venflow

I'm sure it has been mentioned somewhere, but Cena is filming in Canada so it's literally impossible for him to be at Revolution without breaking quarantine rules.

All of the wrestlers-turned-actors can be pretty much ruled out I think, with the possible exception of Batista.


----------



## Save_uS

If... big if... this turns out to be a game changing star signing then fair play to AEW for keeping everyone guessing in a time where _everything_ is leaked on the internet. 
They're certainly going to get a big audience on sunday for this, which backs them into a corner - if this is underwhelming then it could do them more harm than good. 
So I hope for AEW's future they're backing their claims on sunday and we get a genuine superstar arrival. Imagine after all this hype and it's RVD, Steiner, Mark Henry, Christian, Bully Ray or even Angle that walks out? It'll be an instant " Fuck this shit " channel changing moment. 

At this point it needs to be Cena, The Rock, Punk, Batista or even Lesnar.


----------



## KingofKings1524

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, don't blame poor TK for your lack of self control
> 
> joking - I am also way overhyped for somebody who will turn out to be Christian or Angle (who I both like, but c'mon....)
> 
> if its RVD I am tapping out and joining my Aussie friends in becoming a critic


I see a swerve coming where Big Show announces its himself or it’s Enzo. Everyone is sufficiently pissed and then whoever it ends up being walks out and wipes the floor with everyone.


----------



## AEW on TNT

zaz102 said:


> I 99.9% agree. Only chance is the fact that *his relationship with Warner Media led to a deal with them for him to appear on AEW. *Warner Media probably have deep pockets and could see value in a cross promotion. And Cena could see a relationship with Warner Media more important for him at this point.
> 
> That being said, I'm not sure why Warner Media would make him wrestle (outside of an appearance or something) so I highly doubt it. And everything you said is on point.


----------



## Aedubya

Bully Ray


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

Enzo and Cass


----------



## Jay Trotter

If we are to believe the line from Wight in saying "it's not who you think it is", you can probably rule out Punk. Well, unless it was a blatant misdirection by Wight and Punk is playing along on Twitter? It's no secret there's been nonstop talk on the internet for two years about Punk being "The Guy" for AEW to sign since their inception so to me that line was a hint it's someone else. However, Meltzer saying it would be a heart attack shock for Vince? You simply have to include Punk among those possible names on a very short list with about three others in Cena, Brock, and Batista. If Bryan wasn't locked into a contract as a performer and also working in creative, I would add him to that list of four. 

A much as I respect the careers of RVD, Christian, and Angle, I don't think they'd make a dent in terms of buzz and business in 2021. It's much less star power than that of Sting and Wight, with their own limitations as in ring performers due to age and injuries. None of those three would be considered game changing impact player signings. Why would Vince have a heart attack moment at those three guys joining AEW in 2021 after they all already left once to sign with TNA in the mid 2000's? If Sting and Wight didn't get this massive level of promotion and suspense for their signings, I can't imagine they would see Angle, RVD, and Christian as "huge huge stars" like Khan said last night in trying to build it up even more. 

Given the fact that he has proven in the past to make bold career choices by leaving for the NFL and joining UFC, and is still missing from WWE TV for a full year with still no signs of being booked for WM, I think it's gotta be Brock coming to AEW. I believe it may have all come together in last 48 hours. If the signing is not revealed until AFTER the main event at Revolution, it's probably going live up to the exceptations. Brock hitting the F5 on Omega or Moxley after the match would be THE signing for Khan. Cena and Batista aren't leaving acting for wrestling. Hollywood may be fully reopened in late spring to early summer. The Rock? Come on, people. 

If it's not Brock or Punk, it's going to be a disappointment. Honestly, if the signing is revealed early in the night, it's probably going to be letdown. They need a Nash showing up on Nitro type move after WCW built that up through Hall's promo the week before. Must deliver. Too much anticipation.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lesnar is way more probable than Cena. Cena has millions upon millions coming in out the ass from movies and endorsements and would have no real reason to leave Vince. Brock on the other hand has no real income than his wrestling contract so if Tony offered him some ridiculous never seen before in wrestling type deal ( like 25-30 mil a year) that Vince just refused to match, he could go.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

The problem with bringing in someone on the level with Lesnar, Punk, Rock is who do you put them up against? The thing I like most about AEW is they are giving talented athletes who would be low card on WWE a chance to shine in the mid to main event card.


----------



## KingofKings1524

holy said:


> Okay, maybe Punk wouldn't give a heart attack level shock to Vince, as he's been away from wrestling for so long....but Lesnar in AEW would DEFINITELY give Vince a heart attack level shock after all that he has invested in Lesnar over the years, with ending Taker's streak and all!
> 
> I still say there's a 0% chance it's Rock or Cena.


Fair. I’m just saying if by chance it’s either Rock or Cena, that’s cause for concern. Either one automatically puts WWE in panic mode. Punk and Lesnar is just gonna ruin their day.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rex Rasslin said:


> Guys you won't believe who it is I just got informed by a friend who knows a guy who is working very close with a dude that has a cousin who lives in Jacksonville near the AEW headquarters



Ill bite lol, pm me


----------



## deadcool

0% chance its Punk, Lesnar, The Rock, Cena or Undertaker. This whole "Vince McMahon heart attack" rhetoric is garbage.


----------



## Geeee

I'm watching this Tony Khan podcast and at 20:25 they start talking about bringing current and former stars together like Darby and Sting...as a lead in to their huge name debuting. Which to me means one of two things:

-This is a former star that's going to "mentor" a current star OR

-This is a current star that's going to be "mentored" by Paul Wight

So, I think we should adjust our expectations to either a Kurt Angle type or someone with the potential to be a main eventer but hasn't gotten there yet. I hope it's the latter. Although, I'm not sure who would have synergy with Big Show. It would make sense for Show to be a mentor-type character with his involvement in Dark Elevation


----------



## One Shed

sim8 said:


> We assume AEW was referring to the WWE hall of fame but maybe he didn't. Tony grew up as a smarky wrestling fan so maybe he meant a different one


He certainly could have been referring to Uncle Dave's or the independent one, but he would end up just confusing most of the fans if that was the case.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Imagine hearing Justin Roberts saying "Daaaaaave Baaaaatistaaaaa" as another one of his cringy announcements 💀


----------



## KingofKings1524

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Imagine hearing Justin Roberts saying "Daaaaaave Baaaaatistaaaaa" as another one of his cringy announcements 💀


Who pulled your cord?


----------



## Passing Triangles

I hope it's Papa Shango.


----------



## Smark1995

Whose Debut You Want To See The Most On Revolution? 
Personally, I would like Punk, Lesnar, The Rock, Batista or Cena! Anyone else will be a disappointment! Whose debut would you like to see?


----------



## taker1986

I have absolutely zero interest in Kurt Angle or RVD in 2021. My guess would be Christian. He looked pretty good in the Rumble match.


----------



## Britz94xD

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> The problem with bringing in someone on the level with Lesnar, Punk, Rock is who do you put them up against? The thing I like most about AEW is they are giving talented athletes who would be low card on WWE a chance to shine in the mid to main event card.


Punk vs Omega/Cody/MJF/Page

Lesnar vs Omega. he wins the title, defends it on a few PPVs and then Omega wins the rematch. (Also If they want to run a stadium show then Lesnar would be a good selling point.)

Rock vs MJF

Cena vs Omega


----------



## Prized Fighter

I will throw one out that I haven't seen yet. Cris Cyborg. I know Khan said it is a "he", so I could be completely wrong. However, Cyborg has expressed interest in wrestling at some point and she brings name value.

Another thing to keep in mind is that Dynamite is going to be the lead in show for TNT's ONE Championship show. So a big MMA name may fit well. For a guy like Brock, maybe a deal includes him getting the option to be part of the MMA show as well. Either as a host, trainer, competitor, etc. I know it is a drop from UFC, but if he can do both wrestling and MMA, he may be interested.


----------



## Klitschko

taker1986 said:


> I have absolutely zero interest in Kurt Angle or RVD in 2021. My guess would be Christian. He looked pretty good in the Rumble match.


Christian would be a great guy to have on the show. He brought TNA to the next level when he joined them.


----------



## Prized Fighter

I would want to see Brock the most because he brings the most in-ring value. He also brings huge credibility to AEW that they can bring in top guys.

With that said, the biggest signings would be Rock or Cena. If the Rock showed up then AEW would be in the news everywhere. The publicity alone would be insane. Cena would also do that, but to a lesser degree. You would likely get more matches out of Cena. Neither is going to happen, but for speculations sake.

The big thing is perception. If Khan can sign any of Cena, Rock, Brock or Batista for multiple years, he is playing at the big boys table. Even non-wrestling fans would have to take notice. Christian, Angle or a Japan wrestler would be fine, but won't garner the "holy shit" feeling that they seem to be going for. Punk would be "holy shit" worthy initially, but wouldn't drive the revenue, ratings the way the other guys would, granted they would increase with him.


----------



## Swindle

The problem with 'surprises' is they underwhelm and now you get trapped in the hamster wheel where this is the only way to create buzz. Angle always felt like the correct answer.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

I still think Lesnar but I could be wrong.

The people saying Taker or Kane? Oh dear!!! Never going to happen, for one they are WWE lifers and second of all, WWE owns their gimmicks.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Taker and Kane are 100% WWE lifers so you’ll never see them in an AEW ring.

I would probably say the same to Cena as well, the others, well I guess it’s up the air.

Steve Austin is out of the picture as well because his knees are absolutely knackered.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Business-wise and what it would mean long term - Cena

personal selfish reasons - Okada

but i voted Cena for the good of AEW

combination of both would be Daniel Bryan


----------



## Zappers

Christian? Really?

47 years old retired wrestler signing to wrestle for 3 years. Best friend in the world is on WWE. Hard to imagine, but hey people are strange. Cena? Kane? These guys are lifers. Then again I thought Big Show was a lifer too. Ha

Interesting that so many names have popped up that ARE in the Hall of Fame. So it's none of them. Not sure why they keep getting brought up.

_“Hall of Fame worthy”_* ..... Trish, Lita, Mark Henry, Batista, Bully Ray, Kurt Angle*, etc.... nope. All in the HOF already.

P.S. - Just because he said "hall of fame worthy" doesn't mean that they are old. So again I don't know why people are listed all old talent. It could be a guy in his prime. Ever think about that?


----------



## OwenSES

I don't see it being Angle. He knows he is done. Vince was happy to offer Kurt another year and have him retire at WM36 but Kurt was the one who wanted to retire at WM35 because he knew is body was breaking down on him. 

I"m leaning torwards Christian. He knows that WWE won't treat him right and his return will just be negatively compared with Edge, who gets big Wrestlemania matches and World Title shots.

I mean already WWE haven't done anything with Christisn whereas Edge was immediately place into an angle with Orton the day after his Rumble return. Maybe Christian feels he would be appreciated more at AEW?


----------



## One Shed

Obviously the biggest in terms of what it would mean for the company would be Rock, by FAR. In terms of actually making a few new guys into stars, Brock is going to be the best guy for that as someone who has plenty of matches left in his system (whether or not he has the desire to show up and deliver is a separate point). So my vote goes to him for that reason. In terms of getting eyeballs on your product, Rock is in a completely separate category from everyone else, but he is not going to be there every week and it would probably take a real ownership stake for him to be there and considering his family including his own daughter are in WWE, it just seems almost impossible to imagine him really showing up.

I honestly think I allowed Big Show and Tony to work me yesterday and it is probably going to be Angle or Christian. I am a HUGE fan of Angle but he is completely done as a competitor. Christian is almost 50 and is just not a huge name. Sorry. He went to TNA FIFTEEN years ago and...well TNA was TNA. Sadly I think we will all be disappointed Sunday except for a couple who will make a big deal about even a third Sydal brother joining. I HOPE I am wrong and am genuinely shocked though. I really miss that element in wrestling.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Punk, easily. Fits like a glove in AEW.


----------



## KingofKings1524

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lesnar is way more probable than Cena. Cena has millions upon millions coming in out the ass from movies and endorsements and would have no real reason to leave Vince. Brock on the other hand has no real income than his wrestling contract so if Tony offered him some ridiculous never seen before in wrestling type deal ( like 25-30 mil a year) that Vince just refused to match, he could go.


Look at a few of my previous posts and there’s a multitude of reasons as to why Cena would consider AEW.


----------



## Sbatenney

jack121 said:


> The only thing that makes me think it may not be Thea or Tessa is the fact that AEW don't really seem to care all that much about their women's division. Also Tessa has those racism allegations against her and Tony Khan seems to be trying hard not to associate his brand with anyone problematic.


Let's not forget that they teased a big surprise for the All Out and it turned out to be Matt Sydal, good wrestler but not someone who deserved the hype that was going into All Out about the Joker being a big star. The way they are building a factor with Tully right now makes me think this is them bring in Tessa. 

He kept Justin Roberts after everything that has came out about him, same with Darby Allen(while not fully proven) he had allegations during the whole speaking out movement. He doesn't really care that much about not having people who aren't problematic.


----------



## Sbatenney

OwenSES said:


> I don't see it being Angle. He knows he is done. Vince was happy to offer Kurt another year and have him retire at WM36 but Kurt was the one who wanted to retire at WM35 because he knew is body was breaking down on him.
> 
> I"m leaning torwards Christian. He knows that WWE won't treat him right and his return will just be negatively compared with Edge, who gets big Wrestlemania matches and World Title shots.
> 
> I mean already WWE haven't done anything with Christisn whereas Edge was immediately place into an angle with Orton the day after his Rumble return. Maybe Christian feels he would be appreciated more at AEW?


It's been reported that Christian signed a new long term contract before the rumble so if that's true, that rules him out.


----------



## Joe Gill

Big Show said it was a future hall of famer so it cant be Angle. My guess is that the 6th person in the ladder match will be the mystery signing.... so someone who would be effective in a ladder match. My money is on CM Punk.


----------



## 304418

The Rock. You may be able to get more matches out of Cena or Lesnar, but only The Rock can grab the attention of the mainstream.


----------



## One Shed

Joe Gill said:


> Big Show said it was a future hall of famer so it cant be Angle. My guess is that the 6th person in the ladder match will be the mystery signing.... so someone who would be effective in a ladder match. My money is on CM Punk.


Tony did specifically say the mystery signing and the 6th guy in that match would be different people though.


----------



## ElTerrible

I'm pretty sure TK said Christian was his favourite wrestler, that Christian introduced him to people in the industry and they are friends, so it would make some sense. I don't watch the E but since I read Edge is in a big program it would seem rather strange that Christian has made no guest appearance in any form, since the Rumble, if he is under contract.


----------



## PavelGaborik

ElTerrible said:


> I'm pretty sure TK said Christian was his favourite wrestler, that Christian introduced him to people in the industry and they are friends, so it would make some sense. I don't watch the E but since I read Edge is in a big program it would seem rather strange that Christian has made no guest appearance in any form, since the Rumble, if he is under contract.


Christian would be the best of the realistic options, Mark Henry would be okay as well. 

Angle would be a massive disappointment, he can't go at all anymore.


----------



## ElTerrible

If it is Cena, it would be perfect to bring in Hogan,Hall,Nash and Wight and have them say they are putting the band back together for another hostile takeover. At which point Omega and the Elite just start laughing their asses of at the dinosaurs. Enter a heel John Cena. All of a sudden Hangman becomes the super hot Sting Cold. This could propel him into superstardom. But sadly if it is Cena,TK will probably make him Britt's new assistant.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Voted Christian because I think of the realistic options (Mark Henry and Angle being the other two) he would be the one I like the most.


----------



## zaz102

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> The problem with bringing in someone on the level with Lesnar, Punk, Rock is who do you put them up against? The thing I like most about AEW is they are giving talented athletes who would be low card on WWE a chance to shine in the mid to main event card.


This is an easy thing to say about who to go up against and could have been said about Bobby Lashley and Drew McIntyre in Impact. Second, bringing big name talent can help bolster the company.


----------



## Britz94xD

Imagine describing Christian in 2021 as a "Huge, huge signing". If that's the case then Corny was right all along about Khan being a mark.

I'm hoping for Punk or Lesnar.


----------



## Latinoheatrip

Two Sheds said:


> Better not happen. We all know it is probably going to be Christian even though we spent all day hyping ourselves up it could even be the Rock haha. I think we are all going to look back on some of these threads after Sunday and laugh.


Christian signed a new deal with WWE weeks ago


----------



## Masked Legend

Is gonna be a very meh wrestler or talent, you'll see. Tony Khan is like Dixie Carter 2.0 except she was cute and TK looks like a registered sex offender lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Christian is one of the more popular picks. I don't know, it's just hard for me to think that WWE would clear him and have him in the Final 4 in the Rumble without having him locked down in some way.



PavelGaborik said:


> Christian would be the best of the realistic options, Mark Henry would be okay as well.
> 
> Angle would be a massive disappointment, he can't go at all anymore.


I mean, I don't think Henry has wrestled in a couple years, and last time we saw him at Raw Legends Night he was getting by on a scooter. Although he did say recently he planned on having a match later this year.


----------



## RiverFenix

Business-wise it would definitely be The Rock. That is probably the legit only "Vince has a figurative heart attack" signing. 

Cena and Brock would both send shockwaves though the wrestling world but not really change much outside the wrestling niche. 

I do not want Punk. 

Christian is loved by the boys. Orton, Angle and most recently Moxley put over just how good he is in ring and his mind for the business. He's a guy who has been sort of disrespected by Vince who chose Edge as his "Shawn Michaels" and Christian was the tag along afterthought.


----------



## Mutant God

Shamrock maybe? could the choice be narrow down to they been in WWE or WCW?


----------



## Smark1995

Could AEW Mysterious Signing Be Steve Austin? 
Does anyone know his contract status with WWE?


----------



## Geraldoderivera

It might be Brock Lesnar, unlike Cena , he can be at Revolution as he is USA , he is not a company guy and loves money ( which TK can give ) , certainly none is expecting that big of a signing , he is defenitly HOF Worthy , would defenitly make people lose their mind and would defenitly turn Vince insane 

So that is more plausible then cena


----------



## rbl85

Khan said that it was one of his favorite wrestler of all time so i think it will be Christian


----------



## Buster Baxter

Lmao yall are getting ridiculous


----------



## taker1986

I think he's on a legends contract. He still has his podcast which is on the network


----------



## Masked Legend

Geraldoderivera said:


> It might be Brock Lesnar, unlike Cena , he can be at Revolution as he is USA , he is not a company guy and loves money ( which TK can give ) , certainly none is expecting that big of a signing , he is defenitly HOF Worthy , would defenitly make people lose their mind and would defenitly turn Vince insane
> 
> So that is more plausible then cena


Lesnar resides in canada and they have very heavy travel restrictions due to coronavirus. That being said anything but Lesnar or Cena would be a HUGE letdown, i'm not even considering Rock cause that's literally impossible.


----------



## Mr316

Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Erik.

Theres a 0% chance it's Austin.


----------



## Rankles75

AEW fans.... 😂


----------



## 3venflow

Anyone think we may get a third surprise - in the tag battle royale? Maybe not full-time signings but a guest appearance, like Enzo and Cass.


----------



## yeahright2

How many threads do we need about the same topic?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

NO


----------



## rbl85

Khan said " a big star in the world of wrestling" right ?

Then that mean that the wrestler is only known for what he have done in a wrestling ring, so if you don't follow wrestling at all you will not know who it is.


----------



## Smark1995

Erik. said:


> Theres a 0% chance it's Austin.


Why?


----------



## taker1986

Klitschko said:


> I remember
> 
> 
> Christian would be a great guy to have on the show. He brought TNA to the next level when he joined them.


Christian would be a decent signing. He looked strong in the Rumble match. Lasted around 20 mins, only Edge, Orton and a couple of others lasted longer and he was one of the final 4 guys left. Would be hilarious if WWE inadvertently built him up for an AEW run lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Smark1995 said:


> Why?


It's a wrestling contract. Whoever signs will wrestle at least some. Austin is done in-ring.


----------



## CRCC

This is not going to end well.


----------



## midgetlover69

Its vince. It was vince mcmahon all along. Aew was a social experiment to see if he could put out the same goofy product only to get a completely different reaction from his very own hardcore fans. Check mate


----------



## Erik.

Smark1995 said:


> Why?


Austin won't be wrestling ever again.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Likely options it could be Batista, Kurt Angle, Rob Van Dam, Christian, Brock Lesnar, CM Punk, we are hearing its soneone of a big deal so its gotta be someone like the names I mentioned




Put the belt on Sandow said:


> The problem with bringing in someone on the level with Lesnar, Punk, Rock is who do you put them up against? The thing I like most about AEW is they are giving talented athletes who would be low card on WWE a chance to shine in the mid to main event card.


It doesnt matter because AEW does the right thing and disqualifies the rediculous tiers WWE does so everyone has the equal opportunities to shine.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Y'all are setting yourselves up for disappointment.


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> Anyone think we may get a third surprise - in the tag battle royale? Maybe not full-time signings but a guest appearance, like Enzo and Cass.


Now that I think of it, I don't believe G.O.D. are on the New Japan Cup tour.


----------



## P Thriller

taker1986 said:


> Christian would be a decent signing. He looked strong in the Rumble match. Lasted around 20 mins, only Edge, Orton and a couple of others lasted longer and he was one of the final 4 guys left. Would be hilarious if WWE inadvertently built him up for an AEW run lol


If it ends up being Christian, it would be a massive letdown lol. The guy is a midcard act, he's incredibly overhyped and I highly doubt Vince would "have a heart attack" when he finds out it is Christian. It has to be someone much bigger than that. If it isn't then Tony Khan is a complete moron for hyping it this much.


----------



## SolarPowerBat

I reckon its VKM xD


----------



## zaz102

yeahright2 said:


> How many threads do we need about the same topic?


Apparently one for each person it could be.


----------



## La Parka

I kinda hope the surprise is like Ryback or something at this point.


----------



## rbl85

There is already a thread about the surprise so stop creating others


----------



## taker1986

P Thriller said:


> If it ends up being Christian, it would be a massive letdown lol. The guy is a midcard act, he's incredibly overhyped and I highly doubt Vince would "have a heart attack" when he finds out it is Christian. It has to be someone much bigger than that. If it isn't then Tony Khan is a complete moron for hyping it this much.


Vince defo wouldn't have a heart attack if it was Christian. The only AEW signings Vince would have a heart attack over are Rock, Cena and Lesnar. Christian would be a good signing, on the level of someone like Matt Hardy, not a game changer but a good signing. My expectations are realistic.


----------



## KingofKings1524

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's a wrestling contract. Whoever signs will wrestle at least some. Austin is done in-ring.


Nowhere in any quote I’ve seen so far says whoever this is has to wrestle.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367878312173989889
Khans favourites are known to be Lesnar, Punk, Bret Hart, Jericho, Austin and Angle.

It's 100% Angle, in my opinion.

He also said Mark Henry would be very excited by the signing.


----------



## zaz102

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367878312173989889
> Khans favourites are known to be Lesnar, Punk, Bret Hart, Jericho, Austin and Angle.
> 
> It's 100% Angle, in my opinion.
> 
> He also said Mark Henry would be very excited by the signing.


Also confirmed to be male.


----------



## Erik.

zaz102 said:


> Also confirmed to be male.


Angle has also just started a podcast with Conrad too.

As well as going on about how he wasn't happy with how his career ended etc.


----------



## Erik.

I voted Punk.

But they aren't going to use the Big Show as a platform to debut someone like Punk (or Cena, or Lesnar etc). - They'd debut people of that buzz or calibre without any hype and totally out of the blue. Either way, people are going to be disappointed.

It's Angle.


----------



## Britz94xD

I don't want Vince to hurt himself when he has a laughing fit at Christian or Angle. Hopefully Steph or Hunter are there to brace him.


----------



## Jersey

If it turns out to be Christian then 😆😆😆. Nothing against because he is hof worthy but he won’t really draw excitement from me


----------



## bmack086

P Thriller said:


> If it ends up being Christian, it would be a massive letdown lol. The guy is a midcard act, he's incredibly overhyped and I highly doubt Vince would "have a heart attack" when he finds out it is Christian. It has to be someone much bigger than that. If it isn't then Tony Khan is a complete moron for hyping it this much.


I agree. I think this is definitely going to have a negative return. Promising and under delivering when you’re still trying to grow your audience is not a good business move.

Angle, RVD, or any athlete outside of wrestling would be a huge disappointment.

Christian would be a nice signing if he can still go - but that’s not a game changer and would certainly be at best, mildly disappointing.

The only home run, sure fire game changers out there are Lesnar, Rousey, Punk, and I guess to an extent Cena - if he’s actually able to wrestle on occasion still. And they’re not getting any of those names.


----------



## Peerless

Imagine falling for Khan's bait again LOOOOL.

It's gonna be Angle or RVD. Maybe Christian, but i think he'll be involved in the Roman feud.


----------



## Shock Street

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367878312173989889
> Khans favourites are known to be Lesnar, Punk, Bret Hart, Jericho, Austin and Angle.
> 
> It's 100% Angle, in my opinion.
> 
> He also said Mark Henry would be very excited by the signing.


If that's true, it makes it a lot easier to figure out.

I find it extremely unlikely to be Punk as he has said it isn't him, and has told the truth every other time he's said ahead of time that he isn't a surprise reveal.

I don't think its Bret as he posted from Alberta a few days ago on Twitter.

Doubt its Austin because of his show on the WWE network, still releasing new eps.

Jericho... Obviously not.

That leaves Lesnar and Angle and I would lean more towards Angle. He could be the other commentator joining Jericho on the new TNT show for all we know.


----------



## Erik.

Shock Street said:


> If that's true, it makes it a lot easier to figure out.
> 
> I find it extremely unlikely to be Punk as he has said it isn't him, and has told the truth every other time he's said ahead of time that he isn't a surprise reveal.
> 
> I don't think its Bret as he posted from Alberta a few days ago on Twitter.
> 
> Doubt its Austin because of his show on the WWE network, still releasing new eps.
> 
> Jericho... Obviously not.
> 
> That leaves Lesnar and Angle and I would lean more towards Angle. He could be the other commentator joining Jericho on the new TNT show for all we know.


It's more the fact that it's Big Show announcing it, for me that makes it blatantly obvious it isn't a huge name like Punk, Lesnar, Cena etc. etc.


----------



## Nothing Finer

With how much they've hyped it Angle would be a huge disappointment. I'm not interested in watching a retirement home.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

yeahright2 said:


> How many threads do we need about the same topic?


42.5


----------



## Shock Street

Pretty sure he's still making a TV Show for the network (Broken Skull Sessions)


----------



## RapShepard

Are people actually hype about possibly seeing Cena, Brock, or Batista wrestle in AEW or hype about the idea Tony could win a signing of that magnitude. Because I get being excited on the latter, but the former seems like a 180° turn on the general perception of those guys on this site. Like I get the Punk hype given he's always been well liked here. But the "omg what if it's one of Vince's golden boys" predictions are actually surprising.


----------



## Adapting

The publicity of Cena or Brock winning the AEW title should have any AEW fan excited. Having a big name like those listed above can do wonders for your promotion.


----------



## Erik.

I think the excitement is more of the latter. The fact that Tony Khan would be able to sign guys of this magnitude. Cena and Lesnar are two of the biggest wrestling draws of the last 15 years. Even having them associated with AEW in some way would be huge.

Saying that - no one could really truly believe these 3 are possibilities when they're using Paul Wight as a platform for a debut.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Mostly the latter I think if we're honest. I'll admit that I wouldn't have been excited about those signings initially but the idea of AEW landing them is exciting. Having said that, Cena as a heel could be cool. And Brock if done well could be great because he's such an athlete. So a bit of both but mainly the latter tbh.


----------



## Thomazbr

A motivated Cena or Lesnar are pretty great wrestlers, so I can still get excited for that kind of proposition but on that same side there really isn't a matchup I'm interested in getting with those two wrestlers in AEW.

Maybe like Kingston vs Cena. I can see some fun promos coming out of that.

I like Batista as a dude and I'm happy he is getting success in Hollywood but I don't see him being interesting in AEW.


----------



## Jokerface17

He literally retweeted a wwe tweet of a stone cold custom wwe title like an hour ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GothicBohemian

Angle? With all due respect to the man he is not exciting in 2021. 

I'm just going to come right out and say it - I don't care about legends and nostalgia. Yesterday has already happened. I want new talents to enjoy, new stories as entertainment. Kurt Angle is about as interesting to me as a revived 4 horseman stable or yet another retired mentor. 

Angle, Christian, RVD ... this all feels so vintage TNA. Cue up the _"What's *_* doing in the Impact Zone?!!!"_ and WWE retirement home jokes. If the mystery signing turns out to be Angle, or someone similar, then AEW is going to be roasted for cheap promotional tactics, and deservedly so. Sure, they just planted the seed and let fans run wild but they didn't do anything to temper expectations either.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Never gonna happen but would be huge: Cena

Not impossible and would be huge: Punk or Lesnar

Oh that's nice, but this is not a big deal: Christian

AEW will get so much shit for this: RVD, Angle, Mark Henry


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367908502732214277


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Are people actually hype about possibly seeing Cena, Brock, or Batista wrestle in AEW or hype about the idea Tony could win a signing of that magnitude. Because I get being excited on the latter, but the former seems like a 180° turn on the general perception of those guys on this site. Like I get the Punk hype given he's always been well liked here. But the "omg what if it's one of Vince's golden boys" predictions are actually surprising.


*You already know what time it is. They would be celebrating more to laugh at WWE than appreciating the actual talent that's being signed.*


----------



## validreasoning

Cena, Rock, Lesnar..fuck me people need to rein in their expectations

Also Angle isn't a big name in 2021, dude can't even stand up straight


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

Rex Rasslin said:


> Guys you won't believe who it is I just got informed by a friend who knows a guy who is working very close with a dude that has a cousin who lives in Jacksonville near the AEW headquarters


Lol yeah right, then give us the name...

Or maybe you're just a liar playing the Meltzer game and waiting for the reveal, so you can claim you were right all along??


----------



## Christopher Near

thevardinator said:


> It won't happen IMO, but out of everybody this would be the biggest, would eclipse even Punk coming back.


But I was told no one cares about cena


----------



## validreasoning

taker1986 said:


> Vince defo wouldn't have a heart attack if it was Christian. The only AEW signings Vince would have a heart attack over are Rock, Cena and Lesnar. Christian would be a good signing, on the level of someone like Matt Hardy, not a game changer but a good signing. My expectations are realistic.


And none of them are going to be flying to Jacksonville every week in a pandemic...

Undertaker is a possibility


----------



## Prized Fighter

Can we stop with these threads? Good lord. There are multiple threads asking who the surprise will be. We don't need one for each individual possible or impossible person.


----------



## Garty

Nothing Finer said:


> With how much they've hyped it Angle would be a huge disappointment. I'm not interested in watching a retirement home.


Angle is not really a huge disappointment, but you've got to give the guy the utmost credit to his career. He almost killed himself, whether it was in the ring, backstage, or at home and still ended his career as one of the best wrestlers in the world. That my friend, is no huge disappointment.

Angle left WWE because he didn't get to choose what he was going to do, if he had re-signed. His contract was up, he pitched a few ideas, they fell on deaf ears and that was the end of his run in WWE and as far as we know, the end of his wrestling career. Could he come back for a match or two? It's very likely and if healthy enough, why not give AEW a chance to re-write his final-chapter?

The guy, at the very least, deserves to go out, the way he wants to go out. Just like Undertaker, The Rock and John Cena were given free-reign over their exits (yes, they could all wrestle again, but for right now, it's Hollywood). If you don't think that Angle is on their level, in my opinion, that's just


----------



## Christopher Near

Aew fans wonder why they get made fun of. I'm an aew fan but you guys have got to be realistic it'll most likely be kurt angle, rvd or tessa


----------



## omaroo

Garty is All Elite said:


> Angle is not really a huge disappointment, but you've got to give the guy the utmost credit to his career. He almost killed himself, whether it was in the ring, backstage, or at home and still ended his career as one of the best wrestlers in the world. That my friend, is no huge disappointment.
> 
> Angle left WWE because he didn't get to choose what he was going to do, if he had re-signed. His contract was up, he pitched a few ideas, they fell on deaf ears and that was the end of his run in WWE and as far as we know, the end of his wrestling career. Could he come back for a match or two? It's very likely and if healthy enough, why not give AEW a chance to re-write his final-chapter?
> 
> The guy, at the very least, deserves to go out, the way he wants to go out. Just like Undertaker, The Rock and John Cena were given free-reign over their exits (yes, they could all wrestle again, but for right now, it's Hollywood). If you don't think that Angle is on their level, in my opinion, that's just


He is a legend no doubt mate. 

But let's be honest Angle or even Christian are not big HUGE stars that will shock people... 

That reason alone I think will backfire on AEW and expect backlash for a lukewarm debut.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Donald trump could be HOF worthy


----------



## validreasoning

Lol. Austins long done


----------



## Christopher Near

TheDraw said:


> LOL at fucking marks man.
> 
> Do people actually believe the biggest corporate dick rider in the history of wrestling, one that was such a mark for his own good guy, company man gimmick that he never even considered turning heel, even despite the fact that it would have been the biggest, most talked about angle in the last 15 years. And why the fuck would little spoilers and hints be thrown out at something like this when they could shock the world and have it happen on the PPV?
> 
> You really think this man would sell out and not just go to his daddy Vince for him to match the offer? If people are actually even entertaining this for real than that tells you how delusional wrestling fans are haha.
> 
> There is literally 0% chance of this happening.


To be fair big show signed and that description fits him


----------



## Garty

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367908502732214277


Yeah, with that said, it does sound like it's going to be Kurt Angle.


----------



## Erik.

Garty is All Elite said:


> Yeah, with that said, it does sound like it's going to be Kurt Angle.


Almost certain.

You don't debut Punk, Cena, Lesnar, _inset huge name here_ in the middle of the ring to sign a contract after being built up by Paul White.

But Angle?

I can see it.

Just have him coach Leyla Hirsch.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

reyfan said:


> I remember reading he was going back to UFC


Not happening, not a single fight in the UFC he has a shot of winning. He got old and can't use steroids anymore (USADA caught his ass last time, was able to roid freely before that)


----------



## KingofKings1524

If it really is Angle, I just don’t see what he can bring to AEW. He can’t wrestle anymore, him being a commentator means jackshit, they don’t need an authority figure..... soooo what exactly would you be paying him for?


----------



## Garty

omaroo said:


> He is a legend no doubt mate.
> 
> But let's be honest Angle or even Christian are not big HUGE stars that will shock people...
> 
> That reason alone I think will backfire on AEW and expect backlash for a lukewarm debut.


I've laughed and talked about it earlier in this very thread that a guy like Christian would be that HUGE disappointment every AEW hater here wants it to be. Let's hope that you're not comparing Angle to Christian either, right...?!


----------



## Garty

KingofKings1524 said:


> If it really is Angle, I just don’t see what he can bring to AEW. He can’t wrestle anymore, him being a commentator means jackshit, they don’t need an authority figure..... soooo what exactly would you be paying him for?


I would put him immediately to work with the Women's Division as coach/trainer/mentor to finally get it right.


----------



## omaroo

Garty is All Elite said:


> I've laughed and talked about it earlier in this very thread that a guy like Christian would be that HUGE disappointment every AEW hater here wants it to be. Let's hope that you're not comparing Angle to Christian either, right...?!


Nah no hater here mate. Want AEW to succeed but will criticise where believe they have messed up. 

Angle of course is a different league and class compared to Christian. 

But either especially in 2021 are not gona be huge shocks in wrestling as TK is trying to claim.


----------



## Chan Hung

After thoughts, reviews, readings, etc....I've decided to go with: Brock Lesnar.

The only one that seems left as the right choice. With everything ive read from posts, reports, etc...Brock Lesnar seems like the bet i would take as of today. He sure as fuck won't fit well with what AEW has, but he will get the wrestling world talking. Vince will have a heart attack. Bottom line, it's the most plausible choice based on biggest names, availability, etc..


----------



## rbl85

Christopher Near said:


> Aew fans wonder why they get made fun of. I'm an aew fan but you guys have got to be realistic it'll most likely be kurt angle, rvd or *tessa*


Once again the surprise is a MAN


----------



## 10gizzle

Prized Fighter said:


> I will throw one out that I haven't seen yet. Cris Cyborg. I know Khan said it is a "he", so I could be completely wrong. However, Cyborg has expressed interest in wrestling at some point and she brings name value.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that Dynamite is going to be the lead in show for TNT's ONE Championship show. So a big MMA name may fit well. For a guy like Brock, maybe a deal includes him getting the option to be part of the MMA show as well. Either as a host, trainer, competitor, etc. I know it is a drop from UFC, but if he can do both wrestling and MMA, he may be interested.


This is going to happen eventually.

AEW is becoming big in Brazil and there's and endless sea of former MMA talent they could bring in.

Cyborg would be massive for what they're building down there.


----------



## Garty

omaroo said:


> Nah no hater here mate. Want AEW to succeed but will criticise where believe they have messed up.
> 
> Angle of course is a different league and class compared to Christian.
> 
> But either especially in 2021 are not gona be huge shocks in wrestling as TK is trying to claim.


Agree to disagree only on the Angle opinion, otherwise  we're good.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Garty is All Elite said:


> I would put him immediately to work with the Women's Division as coach/trainer/mentor to finally get it right.


That’s great and everything, but I’m certainly not trotting him out in the middle of the PPV to have him sign a contract in the ring. Big Show is more valuable than Angle at this point.


----------



## Christopher Near

rbl85 said:


> Once again the surprise is a MAN



Point is John Cena will not be there hes not even in the country right now


----------



## Chan Hung

Garty is All Elite said:


> Yeah, with that said, it does sound like it's going to be Kurt Angle.


It could be Kurt Angle, and may be but, not really someone i hope it is to be honest.


----------



## Prized Fighter

I am excited about both. It does depend on which signing though.

Cena - Business and perception wise it is a huge deal. Imagine him doing a promotion tour for his show "Peacemaker" while holding the AEW title. It puts AEW in a category that no one has reached since WCW. That isn't to say they will be at WWE level, but it does make "casual" fans more aware of them. From an in-ring perspective, I think a motivated Cena is an incredible asset. When he doesn't have Vince pulling the strings or forcing him to dominate everything, I think Cena is a guy who loves the business and would put over/elevate younger stars. He also garners tons of respect from him peers and would be a locker leader type.

Brock - He wouldn't do the business Cena does, but he is still a needle mover. In-ring he is great when he feels compelled, which is more often then not. I do fear that he could get demotivated fairly quickly in AEW. Adding him to the ONE Championship show would be a good way to keep him happy.

Batista - I don't think he would move the needle as much as the previous two, but he brings name value. He is a bigger movie star then Cena, but Cena is the bigger star overall. His in-ring stuff is hit or miss, but he could kill it on the mic without a script. I think he would be excited by the chance to wrestle with some new guys. Just like Cena, Batista is guy that would elevate younger talent.

I think my main reason for wanting someone at these guys level is that they have fresh match ups in AEW and could reinvent themselves. A story driven match between Cena and Darby. A physical match between Brock and Archer. Hell, storyline between the hollywood star Batista and rich prick MJF.


----------



## IamMark

In that video on busted open he mentions that wrestler being really committed.
who wasn't known to be committed?
bah, I'm out lol


----------



## rbl85

Even I will say "fuck you Tony Khan and fuck you AEW" if it's Angle XD


----------



## One Shed

It probably is going to be Angle which is a disappointment. Angle is one of my favorites ever, but I do not want to see him end up paralyzed. What else would he add? He is not a HUGE name and he would just be another manager? Plus he is already in the various Halls of Fame.

Christian would be a hilarious letdown given the hype.

People really need to stop mentioning Undertaker. What part of a fifteen year contract signed in 2020 are you guys not understanding?

Bret is honestly one I did not think of, but yet another legend as a manager when most of them barely do anything as is now would be fairly useless.

If they want to BUILD the company, it needs to be an A level star that has matches left in their belt.


----------



## IamMark

For the ladder match I hope it's Speedball Mike Bailey.


----------



## Chan Hung

Did TONY say this guy was going to wrestle? Or just sign a multi year deal? IF wrestle, that rules out Angle right? If he didnt say wrestle then yeah it's TRUE, DAMN TRUE it's Angle i bet now that i think of it. 

I still hope it's Brock fucking Lesnar. He wont match or blend with AEW but he will definitely cause a brain hemmorage to Vince lol


----------



## KingofKings1524

And not that I really listened to what Meltzer had to say in the first place, but his credibility is entirely shot after the “Vince will have a heart attack” bullshit if it’s Angle.


----------



## thevardinator

AEW does need top level star power, obviously they need to keep bringing through and making their own talent too, but one thing they most certainly lack at present is a top level name.

If it's just a guy like an RVD or Angle, they shouldn't have overplayed it, they should have said 'we've got a big surprise for you next week' and left it at that, the comments from Show and Tony have added fuel to the fire.


----------



## Chan Hung

KingofKings1524 said:


> And not that I really listened to what Meltzer had to say in the first place, but his credibility is entirely shot after the “Vince will have a heart attack” bullshit if it’s Angle.


To be honest not just Meltzer but AEW would have fucked over their fanbase with making it such a big deal. I mean he would be a bigger deal years ago ala TNA but now, he cant wrestle so there is no point of hyping such a signing!


----------



## GothicBohemian

Garty is All Elite said:


> I've laughed and talked about it earlier in this very thread that a guy like Christian would be that HUGE disappointment every AEW hater here wants it to be. Let's hope that you're *not comparing Angle to Christian* either, right...?!


Angle has a stronger legacy than Christian. No one sane disputes that. In 2021, the comparison could be made based on current entertainment value and fan interest level. Looked at that way, Christian maybe even comes out ahead as he can still go in the ring based on the most recent Rumble. 

Angle had a fine career with a few rough spots. I remember him in TNA several years ago and Impact live threads were filled with concerned posts about Angle's health during matches. He looked and moved like a man who needed to end his active wrestling days back then. Now? No way do I want to see him in a ring. I'd assume (hope) he wouldn't be offered a wrestling role but Sting and Tully Blanchard are taking bumps in AEW so...yeah. 

Signing Angle to a commentary or manager position would be ok. Not game changing exciting - not to me, at least, and likely not to most AEW viewers (you know, the folks supposedly tired of same old WWE) in 2021 - but whatever, Tony Khan seems to like having legends from wrestling's popularity heyday on his show. Where the problem rests is in starting a runaway hype train about a major signing on a multi-year contract and milking that for PPV sales. It's cheap tactics, but it's also typical of carney wrestling history so part of me has to admire the audacity to go there in today's world of instant social media backlash. 

If Angle debuts as the mystery signing, after all the hype, AEW best be ready for some internet taunting and fan disappointment. Sucks to be Angle in that situation too, because otherwise he'd be greeted with an _Ok, that's cool, nice to see him_ fan reception.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Kurt would be hugely underwhelming. The poor guy is burnt toast. Not only can he barely move, last we saw him, he could barely speak. There's no way AEW signing a broken down guy WWE released is going to upset Vince.

I'm sticking with Brock, with an outside shot of Batista.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Chan Hung said:


> To be honest not just Meltzer but AEW would have fucked over their fanbase with making it such a big deal. I mean he would be a bigger deal years ago ala TNA but now, he cant wrestle so there is no point of hyping such a signing!


Like I said, Big Show is more valuable than Angle at this point. He could be great backstage and to help newer talent excel, but is that really worth hyping and having the dude come out and sign a contract on PPV? Absolutely not. And I hope Khan realizes he’ll get crucified for this if he delivers someone like Angle after all this bravado.


----------



## Erik.

People will let anything rile them up. 

Wrestling will always overhype talent or moments in a way to create buzz. 

You can only be disappointed if you actuslly go into the event expecting the likes of Lesnar, Cena etc. 

My initial predictions were RVD, Christian and Joey Styles - so I'm not going to cry if it ends up being Angle.

Read the situation. 

They literally had Big Show go out there and say they'd be signing. Why on earth would they debut Lesnar, Punk, Cena etc by being put over by Big Show, who was only there because he's a commentator on their new show... 

If you think they wouldn't debut one of the three above by not having vignettes or keeping it a genuine surprise with no hype then you my friends are idiots.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Garty is All Elite said:


> Angle is not really a huge disappointment, but you've got to give the guy the utmost credit to his career. He almost killed himself, whether it was in the ring, backstage, or at home and still ended his career as one of the best wrestlers in the world. That my friend, is no huge disappointment.
> 
> Angle left WWE because he didn't get to choose what he was going to do, if he had re-signed. His contract was up, he pitched a few ideas, they fell on deaf ears and that was the end of his run in WWE and as far as we know, the end of his wrestling career. Could he come back for a match or two? It's very likely and if healthy enough, why not give AEW a chance to re-write his final-chapter?
> 
> The guy, at the very least, deserves to go out, the way he wants to go out. Just like Undertaker, The Rock and John Cena were given free-reign over their exits (yes, they could all wrestle again, but for right now, it's Hollywood). If you don't think that Angle is on their level, in my opinion, that's just


He had a great run, for me he was one of the greatest ever, but it's over. The man can't wrestle any more, he's painful to watch

Why not give him the same chance as the Undertaker? I don't know how you can ask that. Did you not watch The Undertaker in his last few years? Nobody wants to see that again.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Kurt is one of the best of all time but the man simply can't go anymore and I don't want to see him get hurt. 

Hell, 60 year old Sting can still move three times as good as Angle these days. I wouldn't mind Kurt in a non-wrestling role but Tony said this individual will be having matches, Kurt can't go anymore at all. 

There's really only two people who could live up to this hype, Lesnar and Punk, and I'm 99.9% convinced it won't be either of them. 

I think it's Kurt Angle, my second guess would be Christian. Backlash is going to get ugly


----------



## PavelGaborik

Erik. said:


> People will let anything rile them up.
> 
> Wrestling will always overhype talent or moments in a way to create buzz.
> 
> You can only be disappointed if you actuslly go into the event expecting the likes of Lesnar, Cena etc.
> 
> My initial predictions were RVD, Christian and Joey Styles - so I'm not going to cry if it ends up being Angle.
> 
> Read the situation.
> 
> They literally had Big Show go out there and say they'd be signing. Why on earth would they debut Lesnar, Punk, Cena etc by being put over by Big Show, who was only there because he's a commentator on their new show...
> 
> If you think they wouldn't debut one of the three above by not having vignettes or keeping it a genuine surprise with no hype then you my friends are idiots.


AEW has had several really unorthodox debuts thus far, I have no idea how they would debut anyone at this point, and I'm not going to pretend I do.


----------



## thevardinator

It's arguable that Tully is in better shape than Angle at this point. He's physically shot to bits, can't turn his neck or straighten his knees out. I read somewhere that he still needs a big neck surgery in the future, and it won't be much use having it if he ends up paralysing himself beforehand. 

So if we rule out him wrestling, I'm not sure what else he would offer that they don't already have? They already have lots of guys in non-wrestling roles and some great commentators, so I'm not sure where he'd fit in.


----------



## KingofKings1524

PavelGaborik said:


> Kurt is one of the best of all time but the man simply can't go anymore and I don't want to see him get hurt.
> 
> Hell, 60 year old Sting can still move three times as good as Angle these days. I wouldn't mind Kurt in a non-wrestling role but Tony said this individual will be having matches, Kurt can't go anymore at all.
> 
> There's really only two people who could live up to this hype, Lesnar and Punk, and I'm 99.9% convinced it won't be either of them.
> 
> I think it's Kurt Angle, my second guess would be Christian. Backlash is going to get ugly


I just truly don’t understand why they would hype someone like Angle to this degree. Fucking Sting looks like a promising young rookie in the ring compared to what Angle does now. So if he’s not going to wrestle, what’s the point of getting everyone worked up or even signing him in general?


----------



## Erik.

PavelGaborik said:


> AEW has had several really unorthodox debuts thus far, I have no idea how they would debut anyone at this point, and I'm not going to pretend I do.


You really think they'd debut a big name like Lesnar, Cena, Batista or even Punk by having them come down to the ring and signing a contract? Lol

They literally kept Sting under wraps in the sense that it was a genuine shock.


----------



## Save_uS

Chan Hung said:


> To be honest not just Meltzer but AEW would have fucked over their fanbase with making it such a big deal. I mean he would be a bigger deal years ago ala TNA but now, he cant wrestle so there is no point of hyping such a signing!


Exactly. TNA signing Angle was a great moment, but AEW signing a broken down, no gas in the tank, Angle like 10 years later is just ' meh ' No way they can hype up someone appearing at a PPV, just to sign their contract, and it's a 52 year old Kurt Angle that walks out. The backlash Kahn and AEW will get would be huge. Plus any future hype that Kahn and AEW try and do will be ignored. 
Plus i don't see what Angle even offers a company like AEW at this stage?

Building this much hype and for AEW to not deliver will cause them huge damage moving forward. Sunday needs to be huge.


----------



## TheDraw

It's gonna be Billy Corgan in a backstage role producing role.


----------



## Dickhead1990

It definitely won't be Austin.

With that said, his knowledge of the business and presence would be highly beneficial from a PR standpoint. Think TNA with Hogan, only not self-serving and selfish. I still rather he didn't though!


----------



## Bland

Biggest media, worldwide attention would be Rock and 2nd would be Cena.

Best for roster would be CM Punk but I voted for Lesnar just purely as I think he'd be most likely out of Punk, Rock and Cena. Lesnar is known to be in it for the money so likely.

Batista would of been my 2nd pick above Punk for the future HOF and not who you'd expect comments.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Erik. said:


> You really think they'd debut a big name like Lesnar, Cena, Batista or even Punk by having them come down to the ring and signing a contract? Lol
> 
> They literally kept Sting under wraps in the sense that it was a genuine shock.


Let’s be honest. This could play out a lot of different ways. They could wait until the main event is over with both Mox and Omega bloody and beaten in the ring. Cue Show coming out and introducing basically the next in line for the title and a huge name. Or they could place it smack in the middle of the show with little fanfare and it be Joey Styles. It’s all about how you book it.


----------



## Geeee

Geeee said:


> I'm watching this Tony Khan podcast and at 20:25 they start talking about bringing current and former stars together like Darby and Sting...as a lead in to their huge name debuting. Which to me means one of two things:
> 
> -This is a former star that's going to "mentor" a current star OR
> 
> -This is a current star that's going to be "mentored" by Paul Wight
> 
> So, I think we should adjust our expectations to either a Kurt Angle type or someone with the potential to be a main eventer but hasn't gotten there yet. I hope it's the latter. Although, I'm not sure who would have synergy with Big Show. It would make sense for Show to be a mentor-type character with his involvement in Dark Elevation


Based on this, I think Paul Wight is going to do what he is most known for (apart from being big) and immediately turn heel, name dropping CM Punk, Brock Lesnar, John Cena but his guy is MUCH better than them! Then he introduces his new client walking through The Forbidden Door straight into a multi-year AEW contract, "The Switchblade" Jay White. Their relationship will be that Show mostly is used as Jay White's heavy helping him cheat to win matches. Maybe Show joins Bullet Club? Jay White will have a Moxley-like deal where he can work AEW and NJPW

This gives you the AEW Hat-trick:

-Pairing an old talent with a new one
-Using a big dude as a heavy
-expecting people to recognize a NJPW/Indie wrestler immediately as a big deal, while Excalibur scrambles to tell you who he is

But it would work out long term because Jay White really is one of the best wrestlers in the world right now and he's only 28.


----------



## PavelGaborik

KingofKings1524 said:


> I just truly don’t understand why they would hype someone like Angle to this degree. Fucking Sting looks like a promising young rookie in the ring compared to what Angle does now. So if he’s not going to wrestle, what’s the point of getting everyone worked up or even signing him in general?


I'm with you, it would be moronic to hype up Kurt Angle in 2021 to this degree but unfortunately I would he in complete and utter shock if it was anyone even remotely worthy


----------



## Garty

Nothing Finer said:


> He had a great run, for me he was one of the greatest ever, but it's over. The man can't wrestle any more, he's painful to watch
> 
> Why not give him the same chance as the Undertaker? I don't know how you can ask that. Did you not watch The Undertaker in his last few years? Nobody wants to see that again.


It is hard to watch him wrestle, I agree, but for just one or two matches, somewhere down the line, is that really going to be the final straw? I'm talking about his health, yes, but if Austin (said as much but wouldn't actually do it), Edge and Danielson can come back from their career-ending injuries, I don't see why Kurt can't have a final goodbye inside the ring, not sitting on the sidelines waiting for something to happen.

Undertaker should have quit years ago, correct, but for all the shitty stuff he's done over those years, he finally went out his way, on his terms, leaving his own legacy behind. I don't think anyone would argue that.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Erik. said:


> You really think they'd debut a big name like Lesnar, Cena, Batista or even Punk by having them come down to the ring and signing a contract? Lol
> 
> They literally kept Sting under wraps in the sense that it was a genuine shock.


We don't know the context of the signing. We know he's being hyped up to come out and sign a contract, but as the poster above stated there are a plethora of ways to go about it coming to fruition rather than having said wrestler simply walk into the ring, sign a contract, wave to the limited crowd and walk out.


----------



## Dickhead1990

All would be great for countless reasons, but it's not really what I want to see in AEW. Signing someone like Sting or Big Show isn't as terrible as they offer many different roles on and off screen and have that name value they're reaching for. The likes of Cena and Batista are poster-boys for why many of us no longer watch WWE. 

Brock doesn't fall into the latter category, however he clearly has no passion for the job and will cost an absolute bomb. If it's any of the three though, I'd rather him. 

A super heel Cena, as I mentioned recently, may be fun though.


----------



## Wazza75

I think it’s brock lesner nobody has mentioned his name


----------



## TD Stinger

With all the hype this has gotten the last 2 days, people do remember there is a card on Sunday too right? Like, there are wrestling matches and barbwire explosions and other shit too on Sunday right?

Lol. Like I'm not talking about everyone but it seems like this surprise has dominated like 90% of the coverage going into this PPV.


----------



## Chan Hung

Save_uS said:


> Exactly. TNA signing Angle was a great moment, but AEW signing a broken down, no gas in the tank
> 
> Building this much hype and for AEW to not deliver will cause them huge damage moving forward. Sunday needs to be huge.


Agreed, major backlash and mistrust if this is not a huge deal. And, not only that.... but sadly, Angle may just be gassed coming to the ring to sign a contract lol. I'd say if it is Angle it should have been more of a surprise on Dynamite, not one to hype so big to get people to want to pay to see him sign a contract lol


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> With all the hype this has gotten the last 2 days, people do remember there is a card on Sunday too right? Like, there are wrestling matches and barbwire explosions and other shit too on Sunday right?
> 
> Lol. Like I'm not talking about everyone but it seems like this surprise has dominated like 90% of the coverage going into this PPV.


Agreed, but blame Tony K, Big Show, and Tony S for promoting it like it's a game changer.


----------



## Dickhead1990

In reality, Okada is the one on the list I would like to see the most. I think that he's the best fit for the company and has history with many of the talent already there. Not to mention that a lot of that list are bordering on retirement age.

If RVD and Christian were 10-15 years younger, I may be inclined to have them as a back up.


----------



## Wazza75

It’s brock lesner 100%


----------



## Save_uS

TD Stinger said:


> With all the hype this has gotten the last 2 days, people do remember there is a card on Sunday too right? Like, there are wrestling matches and barbwire explosions and other shit too on Sunday right?
> 
> Lol. Like I'm not talking about everyone but it seems like this surprise has dominated like 90% of the coverage going into this PPV.


That's the issue though, the signing has taken all the attention because they're the ones being hyped, not the PPV. People are going to watch the ppv just for this signing and see what AEW pulls off. If this signing is someone like Angle its an instant flop.


----------



## 10gizzle

Dickhead1990 said:


> In reality, Okada is the one on the list I would like to see the most. I think that he's the best fit for the company and has history with many of the talent already there. Not to mention that a lot of that list are bordering on retirement age.
> 
> If RVD and Christian were 10-15 years younger, I may be inclined to have them as a back up.


This is what I'm hoping.

Plus it seems like his time as the mega stud in NJPW is fading with all the up and coming talent they want to feature and grow. 

He would be amazing. How's his English?

Actually who cares - can we just bring back Sonny Ono to manage him?


----------



## Garty

TD Stinger said:


> With all the hype this has gotten the last 2 days, people do remember there is a card on Sunday too right? Like, there are wrestling matches and barbwire explosions and other shit too on Sunday right?
> 
> Lol. Like I'm not talking about everyone but it seems like this surprise has dominated like 90% of the coverage going into this PPV.


Like most of the haters, it's already a shitty card with nothing PPV-worthy, a gimmick-match and a washed-up wrestler signing a contract, so you're probably right... they don't give a shit.

I think we can all agree that ALL of the talk on Sunday, will be about who is on the show, not what the show's about.


----------



## Dickhead1990

10gizzle said:


> This is what I'm hoping.
> 
> Plus it seems like his time as the mega stud in NJPW is fading with all the up and coming talent they want to feature and grow.
> 
> He would be amazing. How's his English?
> 
> Actually who cares - can we just bring back Sonny Ono to manage him?


I couldn't agree more. It would work out for all involved, as long as he wants to move to America obviously.

Plus, anyone else is adding to the ex-WWE judgement and isn't necessarily as productive - outside of Tanahashi obviously.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367921978758361089
Never forget:









AEW News: Jon Moxley Names Christian As "Number One Dream Signing" For AEW [Exclusive]


Jon Moxley has opened up about the three men he'd love to see join the AEW ranks - naming WWE legend Christian at the top of the pile!




itrwrestling.com


----------



## ElTerrible

Angle would be the worst. They'd be better off with Hogan,Nash and Hall as the New Walking Dead. If they go the brand war storyline Christian is the best option for Impact with his history and I'd give him Paul Wight as Tomko and Hangman as Styles. Christian and Wight&Hangman become the Impact champs. Maybe Statlander as a female member. I think her and Christian could be hilarious together. Angle is so broken down he can't even portray a serious manager let alone wrestler. The best option would be a heel Cena or motivated Punk/Lesnar, but I'd question their effort right away.


----------



## KingofKings1524

TD Stinger said:


> With all the hype this has gotten the last 2 days, people do remember there is a card on Sunday too right? Like, there are wrestling matches and barbwire explosions and other shit too on Sunday right?
> 
> Lol. Like I'm not talking about everyone but it seems like this surprise has dominated like 90% of the coverage going into this PPV.


They had my money before all this bullshit. The Mox/Omega match will probably be worth the price by itself. But Khan has no one to blame but himself for making it more about whoever is going to sign than the card that they’ve built.


----------



## P Thriller

People do realize that it has already been confirmed that Christian is still under contract with WWE right? He has already been ruled out I believe, and thank Goodness he has because talk about anti-climatic.


----------



## Erik.

P Thriller said:


> People do realize that it has already been confirmed that Christian is still under contract with WWE right? He has already been ruled out I believe, and thank Goodness he has because talk about anti-climatic.


Meltzer said he hasn't got a contract at WWE.

And I am sure I read he narrowed it down to being Angle or Christian in the Observer.


----------



## Werner Heizenberg

If it's Christian /Angle, the time for Vince to get his heart broken over these guys was 05 and 06.


----------



## Zappers

Erik. said:


> *Meltzer said he hasn't got a contract at WWE.*


Probably the first time he's ever told the truth. Now if all the other gossip queens would follow suit.


----------



## Zappers

Angle is in the Hall of Fame. So, it's not him.


----------



## Erik.

Werner Heizenberg said:


> If it's Christian /Angle, the time for Vince to get his heart broken over these guys was 05 and 06.


I guess it depends.

Whilst I don't think Vince would be heartbroken over anyone bar Rock, Austin, Cena etc - didn't Vince say how happy he was when Angle re-signed with WWE and that it was where he belonged etc and then inducted him into the Hall of the Fame? I am sure he might feel a little disappointed. And regarding Christian that may just be a different circumstance like Vince offering him a potential build up to Wrestlemania with the whole Edge/Reigns thing only for AEW to steal him from under their nose, which I feel may piss him off a bit.

Neither Christian or Angle are big big signings in 2021 - but with Wights involvement, it seems obvious to me that this is more to do with a veteran who can bring eyes to AEW Elevation. Which has been confirmed to involve veterans and younger inexperienced guys. And as we know, Christian can still go.

Christian, Billy Gunn, Dustin Rhodes etc. as experienced heads amongst green talent could be the route they go down.

Remember, this is all relevance to Tony Khans opinion. To him, if Christian is one of his favourite wrestlers of all time, of course he's going to feel this is a big signing. Khan has the possibility of now working with someone he admires and what could potentially have been seen as a hero to him growing up for all we know.

Plus Christian is pretty well respected.


----------



## OwenSES

There has been conflicting reports on Christian's contract. One insider says he has signed with WWE, Meltzer says he doesn't know. Certainly It would piss Vince off if he gave Christian his return at the Rumble just for him to sign with AEW.


----------



## Joe Gill

Who would be more shocking? The Rock or Jim Cornette?


----------



## ElTerrible

Werner Heizenberg said:


> If it's Christian /Angle, the time for Vince to get his heart broken over these guys was 05 and 06.


I don't think he'll be heartbroken over Christian, but fucking pissed. I guarantee you they only cleared him for the Rumble to play sidekick for Edge,probably get murdered by Edge's Mania opponent, so they can play the revenge card and instead Christian parlays his WWE medical clearance into another major payday with the competition. I think Christian would solidify the runner-up spot behind Savage as never getting in the HOF as long as Vince is alive.Shit he might write it into his will.


----------



## Erik.

Joe Gill said:


> Who would be more shocking? The Rock or Jim Cornette?


The Rock, big time.

One of the biggest draws in the history of wrestling and one of the most well known and respected celebrities in the world. People underestimate just how many eyes The Rock would get on AEWs product and company. The guy respects wrestling and owes his success to it.

Cornette hates things for viewers.


----------



## Zappers

_*"Future Hall of Famer"*_

Rules out Kurt Angle. Rules out Batista. Rules out Hulk Hogan. Rules out Steve Austin. Rules out Foley. Rules out Kevin Nash. on that list.


----------



## ElTerrible

The HOF-worthy hint imho points very strongly toward Christian. There have been annual calls to put him in for years.


----------



## PavelGaborik

While both would be a let down and Angle is a bigger name, I'd much rather Christian in the company. 

Angle is shot beyond words and Christian looked really good in the Rumble, I never want to see Kurt Angle wrestle again.


----------



## 10gizzle

SWITCHBLADE


----------



## Klitschko

What if the big surprise is that there is no surprise. Just think about how surprised you guys would be. Hall of fame worthy surprise right there.


----------



## Zappers

I've said this before.

Why is everybody assuming it's an "older veteran" ?


----------



## Erik.

I still don't see the relevance of the "It's not who you think it is" line by Wight, either.

Especially when Khan was going to blow it out of proportion a few hours later anyway.


----------



## Chan Hung

Tony K confirmed it's a he so we can rule out every female. And one of his favorite wrestlers. He said its a multi year deal that will be signed. That it is a huge signing. Christian is a big signing but i would not call it huge deal. Then again i guess compared to the roster in general of AEW it is but yeah. Its better than Angle who cant wrestle a match. I hope it's Lesnar though from the obvious choices left.


----------



## Erik.

Klitschko said:


> What if the big surprise is that there is no surprise. Just think about how surprised you guys would be. Hall of fame worthy surprise right there.


Paul White signing a wrestling contract and being the "Huge asset" would be the ultimate heel turn. 

Lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367921978758361089
> Never forget:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEW News: Jon Moxley Names Christian As "Number One Dream Signing" For AEW [Exclusive]
> 
> 
> Jon Moxley has opened up about the three men he'd love to see join the AEW ranks - naming WWE legend Christian at the top of the pile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itrwrestling.com




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367933552847884291
Charlotte to AEW! Lets go!



Erik. said:


> Meltzer said he hasn't got a contract at WWE.
> 
> And I am sure I read he narrowed it down to being Angle or Christian in the Observer.


Raj Giri of Wrestling Inc said he's signed, Meltzer apparently disputed it, or at least didn't confirm it. We'll se what happens.


----------



## ElTerrible

Daniel Bryan is a good darkhorse. Though I have no knowledge of what is going on in WWE. But he feels no loyalty toward Vince.


----------



## Erik.

By the way, no one said the signing itself would give Vince McMahon a heart attack.

That was made up social media bullshit.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Zappers said:


> I've said this before.
> 
> Why is everybody assuming it's an "older veteran" ?


I can't think of too many 25-35 year olds with "Hall of fame" level careers under their belts.


----------



## rbl85

Raj Giri is way worst than Meltzer


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> By the way, no one said the signing itself would give Vince McMahon a heart attack.
> 
> That was made up social media bullshit.


Yeah i didn't hear Meltzer say that during his podcast


----------



## MoxAsylum

Chan Hung said:


> It could be Kurt Angle, and may be but, not really someone i hope it is to be honest.


If it's Kurt Angle or Christian that will be the biggest letdown ever and feel even more like TNA


----------



## Klitschko

Erik. said:


> Paul White signing a wrestling contract and being the "Huge asset" would be the ultimate heel turn.
> 
> Lol


Wait a second. Well he is a future hall of fame and has had a great career. 

I think we cracked it Erik.


----------



## Zappers

Watch it be Bray Wyatt. LOL

Hey, why not? He hasn't been on TV for months. The Funhouse is gone, the puppets are gone. Replaced by Alexa's Playground. And his Fiend character can be played by someone else. He wears a mask. It's been done before.


----------



## Chan Hung

MoxAsylum said:


> If it's Kurt Angle or Christian that will be the biggest letdown ever and feel even more like TNA


Agreed. Angle would be a flop with the hype behind it all including to get viewership and payments from fans. Christian would be better but again a letdown considering he's not really worthy of such hype, sorry Christian fans.


----------



## Erik.

PavelGaborik said:


> I can't think of too many 25-35 year olds with "Hall of fame" level careers under their belts.


That are available.


----------



## Klitschko

Maybe


----------



## Erik.

Klitschko said:


> Maybe
> 
> View attachment 98150


Khan was an ECW mark.


----------



## rbl85

For me it's really the fans alone who are making it bigger and bigger.

Christian in the wrestling world is a pretty big name, every fan of wrestling knows who is Christian.


----------



## KingofKings1524

ElTerrible said:


> Daniel Bryan is a good darkhorse. Though I have no knowledge of what is going on in WWE. But he feels no loyalty toward Vince.


He’ll be busy getting his ass handed to him by Roman Reigns at Fastlane in a few weeks.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

ElTerrible said:


> I don't think he'll be heartbroken over Christian, but fucking pissed. I guarantee you they only cleared him for the Rumble to play sidekick for Edge,probably get murdered by Edge's Mania opponent, so they can play the revenge card and instead Christian parlays his WWE medical clearance into another major payday with the competition. I think Christian would solidify the runner-up spot behind Savage as never getting in the HOF as long as Vince is alive.Shit he might write it into his will.


My god, now I'm hoping it is Christian Cage! My respect for Christian (after giving Vince this ultimate middle finger) would skyrocket. Vince always treated Christian like shit, so FUCK THAT OLD MAN


----------



## Klitschko

Erik. said:


> Khan was an ECW mark.


I sure hope not. At this stage in his career, he isn't RVD. He isn't even DVD. He a a VHS............


Sorry guys, I will walk myself out now lol.


----------



## zaz102

rbl85 said:


> For me it's really the fans alone who are making it bigger and bigger.
> 
> Christian in the wrestling world is a pretty big name, every fan of wrestling knows who is Christian.


I remember being similar during the Monday Night Wars. Wrestling fans (including me) go bananas over surprise talent.


----------



## Erik.

Klitschko said:


> I sure hope not. At this stage in his career, he isn't RVD. He isn't even DVD. He a a VHS............
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, I will walk myself out now lol.


No, you're right.

RVD is one of my favourites of all time, but I wouldn't want to see him be the one who signs a multi year contract. I'd be happy with him being the 6th man in the TNT ladder match, sure. But that's about it.


----------



## KingofKings1524

rbl85 said:


> For me it's really the fans alone who are making it bigger and bigger.
> 
> Christian in the wrestling world is a pretty big name, every fan of wrestling knows who is Christian.


Nope, it’s Khan making it bigger and bigger. You can’t blame fans for speculating when he’s basically saying he’s signed Jesus himself. This is 100% on him.


----------



## rbl85

KingofKings1524 said:


> Nope, it’s Khan making it bigger and bigger. *You can’t blame fans for speculating when he’s basically saying he’s signed Jesus himself. *This is 100% on him.


All he said was "it's a big name in the wrestling world" and "it's one of my favorite wrestler" if that = saying he signed Jesus....then you habe a big problem


----------



## WrestleFAQ

It's kind of funny that in 2021, AEW's big rumored WWE signing is either Kurt Angle or Christian . . . two guys signed by TNA *15 years ago.*

AEW isn't the new TNA.

AEW is the old TNA.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Chan Hung said:


> After thoughts, reviews, readings, etc....I've decided to go with: Brock Lesnar.
> 
> The only one that seems left as the right choice. With everything ive read from posts, reports, etc...Brock Lesnar seems like the bet i would take as of today. He sure as fuck won't fit well with what AEW has, but he will get the wrestling world talking. Vince will have a heart attack. Bottom line, it's the most plausible choice based on biggest names, availability, etc..


That is my hope also. I wanted Punk but he has said it isn't him. 

One thing I was excited about with the Wight signing was that he could teach AEWs big guys how to wrestle like big guys, Archer excluded as he is a total badass AS IS. 

Maybe it works together and Wight grooms Lesnar's opponents. 

I hope it is Lesnar because AEW will be a joke among the online fans if it is Angle/Christian/RVD/etc...


----------



## holy

rbl85 said:


> Yeah i didn't hear Meltzer say that during his podcast


Wait....so Meltzer never even said anything about the signing giving Vince a "heart attack"?


----------



## Erik.

holy said:


> Wait....so Meltzer never even said anything about the signing giving Vince a "heart attack"?


Nope.

Meltzer said it was an ex-WWE wrestler. That's pretty much it.


----------



## zaz102

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's kind of funny that in 2021, AEW's big rumored WWE signing is either Kurt Angle or Christian . . . two guys signed by TNA *15 years ago.*
> 
> AEW isn't the new TNA.
> 
> AEW is the old TNA.


Hopefully it's not them, but this highlights exactly why it would be disappointing if it were them.


----------



## rbl85

holy said:


> Wait....so Meltzer never even said anything about the signing giving Vince a "heart attack"?


No he didn't, the only thing he said was that he immediately thought about Christian.


----------



## Erik.

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's kind of funny that in 2021, AEW's big rumored WWE signing is either Kurt Angle or Christian . . . two guys signed by TNA *15 years ago.*
> 
> AEW isn't the new TNA.
> 
> AEW is the old TNA.


I assume the difference being that AEW isn't going to put the world title on Angle or Christian this time round and instead use them like they've used most of the other industry legends. As coaches, managers or commentators.


----------



## KingofKings1524

rbl85 said:


> All he said was "it's a big name in the wrestling world" and "it's one of my favorite wrestler" if that = saying he signed Jesus....then you habe a big problem





3venflow said:


> TK said: “That brings me to our other announcement. Last night, Paul Wight told you that you’re not going to be the only one with the scoops around here anymore, and he’s gonna break some scoops too. He told the world, and it’s true that there’s going to be a big star signed with AEW. And *he’s* coming here, and it’s absolutely true what Paul said.
> 
> “This Sunday a *major star in the world of wrestling, a huge huge star is going to come and sign a multi-year contract with AEW on Sunday at the pay-per-view*. I can confirm what Paul said is true, and I’m not talking about the person in the ladder match. We have a great, fun sixth person in the ladder match, but the person who I’m saying is going to come and sign a multi-year contract with AEW, the person Paul referenced, that’s not the sixth person in the ladder match. Paul’s talking about a big surprise, and that’s that’s no joke. What he said to you I can confirm is true.”


That sounds like a little more than it’s one of my favorite wrestlers and he’s a cool guy.


----------



## Ger

rbl85 said:


> Raj Giri is way worst than Meltzer


Uh oh, now you are going into the sewers. 
Let`s say they have different things speaking against them.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's kind of funny that in 2021, AEW's big rumored WWE signing is either Kurt Angle or Christian . . . two guys signed by TNA *15 years ago.*
> 
> AEW isn't the new TNA.
> 
> AEW is the old TNA.


No AEW is a zombie version of WCW back from the dead... Sting, Chris Jericho, Dustin Rhoades, Tony Schiavone, Arn Anderson, Paul Wight, Tully Blanchard. All they need is Flair and it's basically Nitro in '95-96


----------



## Erik.

KingofKings1524 said:


> That sounds like a little more than it’s one of my favorite wrestlers and he’s a cool guy.


But that's also relative to Tony Khans opinion.

To him, Christian may be a major star in the world of wrestling. Part of one of the most successful tag teams in one of the biggest and most exciting times in pro wrestling history, a triple slam and grand slam champion and future hall of famer and to Khan, signing someone of that calibre may be considered a huge huge star.

To some other people? He's just Christian. A great tag team wrestler, solid mid carder and someone who probably should have actually achieved a lot more in his career.


----------



## rbl85

Ger said:


> Uh oh, now you are going into the sewers.
> Let`s say they have different things speaking against them.


Meltzer have at least good informations about AEW but Raj is 99.99% of the time wrong.


----------



## Britz94xD

From the quote, it sounds more like Christian is the 6th ladder match participant.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Erik. said:


> But that's also relative to Tony Khans opinion.
> 
> To him, Christian may be a major star in the world of wrestling. Part of one of the most successful tag teams in one of the biggest and most exciting times in pro wrestling history, a triple slam and grand slam champion and future hall of famer and to Khan, signing someone of that calibre may be considered a huge huge star.
> 
> To some other people? He's just Christian. A great tag team wrestler, solid mid carder and someone who probably should have actually achieved a lot more in his career.


Come on. You can’t tell me that Khan doesn’t know the monster that he’s created with this hype. He had a chance to walk it back a little bit and instead he doubled down on how big of a deal this is. He damn well knows that wrestling fans are going to destroy him for this if it’s someone like Angle or Christian.


----------



## rbl85

KingofKings1524 said:


> Come on. You can’t tell me that Khan doesn’t know the monster that he’s created with this hype. He had a chance to walk it back a little bit and instead he doubled down on how big of a deal this is. *He damn well knows that wrestling fans are going to destroy him for this if it’s someone like Angle or Christian.*


He doesn't because he still act like fanboy


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You already know what time it is. They would be celebrating more to laugh at WWE than appreciating the actual talent that's being signed.*


I don't want to put words in folks mouth. Just surprised lol.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Zappers said:


> Watch it be Bray Wyatt. LOL
> 
> Hey, why not? He hasn't been on TV for months. The Funhouse is gone, the puppets are gone. Replaced by Alexa's Playground. And his Fiend character can be played by someone else. He wears a mask. It's been done before.


That would actually match the hype. He could take over the Dark Order.


----------



## omaroo

rbl85 said:


> He doesn't because he still act like fanboy


Agreed there. Being a mark and an owner is not a good mix.

Angle or Christian might be a huge star in his eyes but to most current fans in 2021 that's just not the case. 

I hope TK and AEW is prepared for the potential huge backlash they will get from this.


----------



## Erik.

KingofKings1524 said:


> Come on. You can’t tell me that Khan doesn’t know the monster that he’s created with this hype. He had a chance to walk it back a little bit and instead he doubled down on how big of a deal this is. He damn well knows that wrestling fans are going to destroy him for this if it’s someone like Angle or Christian.


But you know Khan. And you know exactly what kind of hype he has provided previously. From "Best main event in Dynamite history" referencing Hager/Moxley to big surprises ending up being Sydal or Brian Cage and changing the power in wrestling ending up being Don Callis etc.

I personally don't think Khan will truly care. He's a huge wrestling fan who gets to do what he wants because of his wealth. If Christian is one of his favourite wrestlers and he gets him to sign and is able to present him on the show he created within the company he created, I am sure he'll be over the moon.

AEW has given it's die hard fans enough that they will probably look passed it and the others will bash it regardless because it isn't who they would have wanted. I have no doubt Khan knows this. But he's a promoter. 

NO ONE is buying this PPV off the back of a Paul Wight announcement. And if they are, they're idiots. Those watching were always going to watch because of the card and Mox/Omega - those who weren't but will now be watching, will be watching illegally anyway.


----------



## KingofKings1524

rbl85 said:


> He doesn't because he still act like fanboy


You’re right. He’s absolutely clueless about how he has gone about this and has no idea that fans are expecting something other than a broken down Kurt Angle or past his prime Christian.


----------



## Erik.

KingofKings1524 said:


> You’re right. He’s absolutely clueless about how he has gone about this and has no idea that fans are expecting something other than a broken down Kurt Angle or past his prime Christian.


Of course he knows.

You think he isn't on social media seeing all these marks desperate to see the likes of Punk, Cena and Lesnar?

He is LOVING the fact he has a lot of wrestling fans talking about his upcoming PPV - whilst counting his money.


----------



## Erik.

"In the constant speculation of AEW's big Sunday signing, Christian's name keeps popping up. Wrestling INC's Raj Girl said that he signed to WWE, but we've been unable to confirm that independently. We've been told my several sources that Christian has not been at recent WWE events, and no creative plans have been noted at least publicly backstage to where most of the roster would hear about them."

"Many have noted that AEW's Chief Legal Officer briefly followed, then unfollowed Christian on Instagram."

"One AEW talent told Fightful that the signing would be "Shocking" and in a good way"


--

Worth noting that WWE did tweet about Christian today.


----------



## holy

@rbl85 and @erik thanks for clarifying. I was about to lower my expectations, but just saw Tony's video with Mark Henry, and Tony is definitely making it sound huge. He never tried to control Henry's excitement/curiosity!


----------



## Erik.

holy said:


> @rbl85 and @erik thanks for clarifying. I was about to lower my expectations, but just saw Tony's video with Mark Henry, and Tony is definitely making it sound huge. He never tried to control Henry's excitement/curiosity!


It'd still be best to lower your expectations.

Like I've said from the beginning - I've come to lower them when it comes to Tony Khan and his overhyping. Having Paul Wight go out there, flub his lines and then be involved as some kind of platform to present this new debutant told me from the start it wasn't going to be as huge as everything thought.

I initially thought RVD, Joey Styles or Kurt Angle.

And I'd take Christian over all of them.


----------



## 10gizzle

Christian would be awesome. Can definitely still go. Vet. Entertaining.

Although I still don't understand why they announce this ahead of time.

Are people going to BUY the PPV just for this? No.

One of my least favourite things about AEW is the announcement of special surprise announcements.


----------



## RapShepard

Kudos for the hype though, if they land a Lesnar or Punk Wednesday is going to be just see for the next month


----------



## Erik.

10gizzle said:


> One of my least favourite things about AEW is the announcement of special surprise announcements.


Agreed.

But I DO wonder if that's to do with lack of crowds.

Imagine the shock if they had Schiavone out there this week and all of a sudden "No more BS" came on the screen. Mass confusion only to then see the fucking Big Show come out of nowhere, no hype or build on Twitter like we got - just the fucking Big Show walking out...

Then again, they didn't hype Sting.


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> With all the hype this has gotten the last 2 days, people do remember there is a card on Sunday too right? Like, there are wrestling matches and barbwire explosions and other shit too on Sunday right?
> 
> Lol. Like I'm not talking about everyone but it seems like this surprise has dominated like 90% of the coverage going into this PPV.


Who cares about that when pen is going to paper!!


----------



## 10gizzle

Erik. said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But I DO wonder if that's to do with lack of crowds.
> 
> Imagine the shock if they had Schiavone out there this week and all of a sudden "No more BS" came on the screen. Mass confusion only to then see the fucking Big Show come out of nowhere, no hype or build on Twitter like we got - just the fucking Big Show walking out...
> 
> Then again, they didn't hype Sting.


Yeah it could very well just be a conservative pandemic strategy to keep things vanilla.

Would be smart if you ask me. There's no rush. No pressure. 

Once crowds are back in full - the show should get a lot more exciting.


----------



## Jokerface17

So here’s a thought...

Just a thought that just popped in my head because I’m leaning towards this being Christian but here’s an idea.


The ladder match surprise entrant is probably Sammy coming back and I’m good with that 

But what if they announce this “major” signing before the Omega/Mox match and they get cut off by “OH MY GOD!” Being screamed and out walks Joey Styles to call the barbwire match because JR and Tony have no idea how to call that type of match. 

Everyone thinks this is Tony’s big surprise and then once the match is over out comes Punk/Brock/Cena/Rock:etc to close the show.

Might be me reaching but I think it’s probable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix

Didn't Tony Khan call Cena vs Lesnar NHB (Lesnar's initial return) his favorite match in recent history?

WWE might have had plans for Lesnar and Khan stole him. Also it's interesting that Lashley is sort of calling out Lesnar now with the hint of maybe saying Lesnar signed with AEW because he didn't want to face Lashley forboding. 

Lesnar vs Omega is potentially a huge match. Also NJPW might want to book Lesnar as well - either through non-exclusive AEW deal, or using Lesnar as an AEW forbidden door crossover. Lesnar signs a 2 yr AEW deal and in 2 yrs time you know Vince would want to steal him back. 

Moxley hated his feud with Lesnar, as Brock sandbagged the feud and wouldn't do anything Jon wanted. But Moxley is likely enough of a pro to be able to co-exist in the same lockerroom with Brock and wouldn't pull a "him or me". 

Lesnar will protect his brand and not lose much, but he's also a businessman and will do business.

Lesnar vs Omega
Lesnar vs Archer
Lesnar vs Kingston (probably would be my first feud for Brock, Mad King calls his ass out)
Lesnar vs Brian Cage
Lesnar vs PAC
Lesnar vs Fenix
Lesnar vs MJF


----------



## The One

I would believe it could be Lesnar before I do Punk...


----------



## Geert Wilders

Could it be a female??? Tessa Blanchard?


----------



## Erik.

Geert Wilders said:


> Could it be a female??? Tessa Blanchard?


Think Khan confirmed it was a "he"


----------



## Geert Wilders

KingofKings1524 said:


> Kenny, Jericho, Archer, Wardlow, MJF, Big Show, and a few others are worthy and could have good matches with him. He’s not on the final boss level like Brock at the moment.


Apart from Archer and Big Show, the others will look tiny compared to Cena.


----------



## Jokerface17

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Didn't Tony Khan call Cena vs Lesnar NHB (Lesnar's initial return) his favorite match in recent history?
> 
> WWE might have had plans for Lesnar and Khan stole him. Also it's interesting that Lashley is sort of calling out Lesnar now with the hint of maybe saying Lesnar signed with AEW because he didn't want to face Lashley forboding.
> 
> Lesnar vs Omega is potentially a huge match. Also NJPW might want to book Lesnar as well - either through non-exclusive AEW deal, or using Lesnar as an AEW forbidden door crossover. Lesnar signs a 2 yr AEW deal and in 2 yrs time you know Vince would want to steal him back.
> 
> Moxley hated his feud with Lesnar, as Brock sandbagged the feud and wouldn't do anything Jon wanted. But Moxley is likely enough of a pro to be able to co-exist in the same lockerroom with Brock and wouldn't pull a "him or me".
> 
> Lesnar will protect his brand and not lose much, but he's also a businessman and will do business.
> 
> Lesnar vs Omega
> Lesnar vs Archer
> Lesnar vs Kingston (probably would be my first feud for Brock, Mad King calls his ass out)
> Lesnar vs Brian Cage
> Lesnar vs PAC
> Lesnar vs Fenix
> Lesnar vs MJF


You might be on to something here but if (and it’s a bit If) Brock comes in he has to be dominant and he HAS to put over Hangman on his way out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geert Wilders

Erik. said:


> Think Khan confirmed it was a "he"


Could this be a little swerve, though? I mean I do not think it will be a female, but I am not going to rule out the possibility.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

10gizzle said:


> Christian would be awesome. Can definitely still go. Vet. Entertaining.
> 
> Although I still don't understand why they announce this ahead of time.
> 
> Are people going to BUY the PPV just for this? No.
> 
> One of my least favourite things about AEW is the announcement of special surprise announcements.


Sorta yes. I was just going to buy the ppv for the death match, but now I have 2 reasons. I haven't been watching AEW lately, giving them one last shot to impress me.


----------



## rbl85

Geert Wilders said:


> Apart from Archer and Big Show, the others will look tiny compared to Cena.


Wardlow is taller and heavier than Cena


----------



## RiverFenix

Jokerface17 said:


> You might be on to something here but if (and it’s a bit If) Brock comes in he has to be dominant and he HAS to put over Hangman on his way out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could dig that. I'd have Lesnar lose two matches in his AEW run - Lesnar vs Omega I (Brock would beat him for title later down the line) and then Lesnar vs Hangman when Page wins the title.


----------



## Geert Wilders

rbl85 said:


> Wardlow is taller and heavier than Cena


I apologise; I missed Wardlow on this list.


----------



## Prosper

So if it turns out not to be Brock, Batista, Punk, or Cena, how many of you are going to lose your minds and slit your wrists in anger as you yell at the heavens about how you’re never watching AEW again?

“REVOlution SuCKs BecASUUU Lesnar NO CumMen Hierrr”

Lol I can’t wait for all the outrage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Old tweet

but appropriate? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/187013895150501889


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> So if it turns out to not be Brock, Batista, Punk, or Cena, how many of you are going to lose your minds and slit your wrists in anger as you yell at the heavens about how you’re never watching AEW again?


Can’t be me - I’m expecting Angle


----------



## Geert Wilders

Prosper said:


> So if it turns out to not be Brock, Batista, Punk, or Cena, how many of you are going to lose your minds and slit your wrists in anger as you yell at the heavens about how you’re never watching AEW again?


Do you mean "when it turns out not to be" ?


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Can’t be me - I’m expecting Angle


I want Batista but I dont know who to expect 


Geert Wilders said:


> Do you mean "when it turns out not to be" ?


Yep edited


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Old tweet
> 
> but appropriate?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/187013895150501889


Khan is a big Lesnar mark. Lesnar is a pure mercenary who is currently a free agent. He's a sure wrestling HOFer. Brock signing with AEW now means Vince will want him even more in two years. Brock is sort of out of money matches in WWE and is a spent force in a lot of ways for a specialness standpoint. Wrestlers in the past would jump from territory to territory or company to company to stay hot while also giving their old stomping ground a break from them.


----------



## sim8

Two Sheds said:


> He certainly could have been referring to Uncle Dave's or the independent one, but he would end up just confusing most of the fans if that was the case.


Has AEW shown they give a fuck about that? They talk about New Japan, Impact, and wrestling like everyone is as obsessive as I am


----------



## Chan Hung

Tony Khan said Lesnar vs Cena was his favorite modern WWE match. Just little FYI


----------



## farhanc

Hello as long-time wrestling fan it could be anyone who is not contracted the WWE as the WWE would not generally let a contracted talent leave like mike awesome went WCW from ECW supposedly still under contract at ECW.

The owner of AEW Shaid Khan is worth $8 billion, so could conceivably pay so much money that anyone could theoretically turn up. 

It all depends on what AEW call a big surprise?

Hopefully, it is someone who can still wrestle and not just in it for the money. As when TNA bought in Hulk Hogan in 2009, and he was not used correctly it was not as big as when he joined WCW. The fights he had in 2012 were not god as he was passed it physically. 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## bmack086

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Khan is a big Lesnar mark. Lesnar is a pure mercenary who is currently a free agent. He's a sure wrestling HOFer. Brock signing with AEW now means Vince will want him even more in two years. Brock is sort of out of money matches in WWE and is a spent force in a lot of ways for a specialness standpoint. Wrestlers in the past would jump from territory to territory or company to company to stay hot while also giving their old stomping ground a break from them.


Not really. He still has more potential money matches in WWE than he does in AEW. Who is there? Omega and maybe Moxley? Cody? 🥴

In WWE he still has a proper Drew match, Lashley, Lee if he ever gets out of the doghouse, Reigns again now with the whole Heyman dynamic, Edge, Kross when he’s brought up.


----------



## IamMark

Lesnar to put Wardlow over much later would be nice.

You have Callis come out and say ''I was in Manitoba and decided to go to some farm in Saskatchewan...


----------



## A PG Attitude

Prosper said:


> So if it turns out not to be Brock, Batista, Punk, or Cena, how many of you are going to lose your minds and slit your wrists in anger as you yell at the heavens about how you’re never watching AEW again?
> 
> “REVOlution SuCKs BecASUUU Lesnar NO CumMen Hierrr”
> 
> Lol I can’t wait for all the outrage.


I'd be a bit disappointed but I wouldn't be mad. I still expect it to be a great show even without this surprise debut.


----------



## P Thriller

Erik. said:


> Meltzer said he hasn't got a contract at WWE.
> 
> And I am sure I read he narrowed it down to being Angle or Christian in the Observer.


Huh...I was listening to WrestleCulture podcast. Maybe Meltzer cleared it up later. Either way, Christian would be a MASSIVE disappointment lol


----------



## Geert Wilders

bmack086 said:


> Not really. He still has more potential money matches in WWE than he does in AEW. Who is there? Omega and maybe Moxley? Cody? 🥴
> 
> In WWE he still has a proper Drew match, Lashley, Lee if he ever gets out of the doghouse, Reigns again now with the whole Heyman dynamic, Edge, Kross when he’s brought up.


Lance Archer
Wardlow
I would also enjoy seeing Joey Janela get destroyed by Lesnar
PAC


----------



## JasmineAEW

I saw on Twitter that TK once called his Mount Rushmore of wrestlers, and it included Bret Hart. What if it’s Bret? 

I’m still leaning toward Kurt Angle, though. I’ve always loved him.


----------



## Chan Hung

JasmineAEW said:


> I saw on Twitter that TK once called his Mount Rushmore of wrestlers, and it included Bret Hart. What if it’s Bret?
> 
> I’m still leaning toward Kurt Angle, though. I’ve always loved him.


Nah i doubt it they showed him early last year already introduce a belt. He wouldnt be a big deal or major one today in most instances. Nice for a one time pop though.


----------



## Rankles75

It’s gonna be Shane O’Mac


----------



## JasmineAEW

Prosper said:


> So if it turns out not to be Brock, Batista, Punk, or Cena, how many of you are going to lose your minds and slit your wrists in anger as you yell at the heavens about how you’re never watching AEW again?
> 
> “REVOlution SuCKs BecASUUU Lesnar NO CumMen Hierrr”
> 
> Lol I can’t wait for all the outrage.


That won’t be me. With the exception of John Cena, I’m not a fan of any of those guys. Plus, in the end, whoever it turns out to be, I know it will probably be a fun addition to the company.

After all these years, pro wrestling is still essentially a “carny” business. They’ll hype and tease and promise “surprises galore” just to get you to pay money to get into the big tent. I get that. For me, I had already paid my $49.95 to purchase the PPV - even before this announcement.


----------



## Ger

RapShepard said:


> Kudos for the hype though, if they land a Lesnar or Punk Wednesday is going to be just see for the next month


You have to back up the hype, to get something out of it on the long run. Even if it is a big name - many of these listed names from start posting are not - then how you want to create the next hype? Especially if these names cannot uphold the show with inring action on a regular basis.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Khan is a big Lesnar mark. Lesnar is a pure mercenary who is currently a free agent. He's a sure wrestling HOFer. Brock signing with AEW now means Vince will want him even more in two years. Brock is sort of out of money matches in WWE and is a spent force in a lot of ways for a specialness standpoint. Wrestlers in the past would jump from territory to territory or company to company to stay hot while also giving their old stomping ground a break from them.


I don't know, unless Khan offered Brock an absurd amount of money that Vince just can't match, I don't see Vince letting Brock go. And if Khan did offer Brock a deal, we know he would go to Vince to see if he can get more. Even if Brock is out of "money matches (though I still see him facing guys like Lashley, Drew, Roman, etc. in the future), if Vince can help but no way do I see him leaving.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Chan Hung said:


> Nah i doubt it they showed him early last year already introduce a belt. He wouldnt be a big deal or major one today in most instances. Nice for a one time pop though.


He appeared once, but never signed a long-term contract. It’s a possibility.

I kinda hope it’s not him, though. Listening to his interviews, he seems really jaded and bitter. He wouldn’t be an asset with that kind of attitude.


----------



## RiverFenix

Omega answered a fan question about Lesnar a couple weeks ago - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363902083246751744


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

JasmineAEW said:


> He appeared once, but never signed a long-term contract. It’s a possibility.
> 
> I kinda hope it’s not him, though. Listening to his interviews, he seems really jaded and bitter. He wouldn’t be an asset with that kind of attitude.


Is this post a joke? There is literally no chance Bret Hart signed a 2 or 3 wrestling contract with AEW or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Zappers

What's funny is they say "future hall of famer"

Well, if this person is in his twilight years and signs a contract with AEW at this stage in his career. Instead of going with WWE or just retiring. He won't be going into any WWE Hall of Fame anytime soon.


----------



## omaroo

Prosper said:


> So if it turns out not to be Brock, Batista, Punk, or Cena, how many of you are going to lose your minds and slit your wrists in anger as you yell at the heavens about how you’re never watching AEW again?
> 
> “REVOlution SuCKs BecASUUU Lesnar NO CumMen Hierrr”
> 
> Lol I can’t wait for all the outrage.


Lol could see that happening tbh here thats a gurantee.

I dont really have much expectation for the HUGE debut. It it is what it is now.


----------



## zaz102

TD Stinger said:


> I don't know, unless Khan offered Brock an absurd amount of money that Vince just can't match, I don't see Vince letting Brock go. And if Khan did offer Brock a deal, we know he would go to Vince to see if he can get more. Even if Brock is out of "money matches (though I still see him facing guys like Lashley, Drew, Roman, etc. in the future), if Vince can help but no way do I see him leaving.


I was thinking this too, but there is a caveat. I know that during the TNA/Spike years, Spike was spending big money for a lot of signings (Hogan I remember but I think others as well). They believed it would help bring eyeballs to the station. It might be possible that Warner Media does the same thing.


----------



## 10gizzle

The only need movers are Cena and Lesnar and if it was them - I doubt they'd tease it before the fact.

Whoever else it might be will just be a name for some marketing and help put younger talent over.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> I don't know, unless Khan offered Brock an absurd amount of money that Vince just can't match, I don't see Vince letting Brock go. And if Khan did offer Brock a deal, we know he would go to Vince to see if he can get more. Even if Brock is out of "money matches (though I still see him facing guys like Lashley, Drew, Roman, etc. in the future), if Vince can help but no way do I see him leaving.


Vince lowballed Big Show - admittedly different, but shows that the 5 year silly money contracts to keep anybody from AEW mindset is gone. Maybe it's a case of you have to leave to convince Vince you'd actually be willing to. Lesnar gets a big offer from Khan and takes it to Vince and says I got this offer from Khan in my pocket, make me your best offer and I'll accept the one with the biggest money. Lesnar can't leverage UFC against WWE/Vince anymore, so if Vince really didn't believe Lesnar would wrestle for AEW he could have lowballed him thinking WWE is the only option for Brock, so no use against bidding against himself.


----------



## RiverFenix

Who I'd want ranked -
Rock
<gap>
<gap>
<gap>
Cena/Lesnar
<gap>
<gap>
Christian
Okada/Tanahashi (Until proven AEW could book either to North American audience)
<gap>
Batista
<gap>
Nobody else off that OP list.


----------



## Erik.

The length of the contract is what ruled out Lesnar for me (as well as being highly unrealistic)


----------



## Mr316

The genius move would be to have Kurt Angle or Christian or whoever be the new member of AEW. Everyone feels kind of let down but then after Omega wins his match, Lesnar shows up and kicks Omega’s ass to close the PPV.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Interesting that Omega answered a question about Brock and hyped him up just last week. But ehh, I refuse to believe whoever they signed is actually a big deal. I'm lowering my expectations so I don't get salty. I think it's completely possible that Lesnar would join AEW, but I find it hard to believe that he wouldn't go to Vince and say "hey, they're offering me this. Double it and I'll stay." And you know Vince would give him everything. No way is Vince letting Lesnar go without a fight.


----------



## Erik.

What if it's Nick Aldis?

And the big news that Khan also promised is that he now owns NWA and we're going to get Omega vs. Aldis.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Vince lowballed Big Show - admittedly different, but shows that the 5 year silly money contracts to keep anybody from AEW mindset is gone. Maybe it's a case of you have to leave to convince Vince you'd actually be willing to. Lesnar gets a big offer from Khan and takes it to Vince and says I got this offer from Khan in my pocket, make me your best offer and I'll accept the one with the biggest money. Lesnar can't leverage UFC against WWE/Vince anymore, so if Vince really didn't believe Lesnar would wrestle for AEW he could have lowballed him thinking WWE is the only option for Brock, so no use against bidding against himself.


I agree that it seems like the days of WWE offering huge contracts to keep guys away from AEW are over. Gallows and Anderson reportedly got 750k each to stay in WWE before they were released later on. You're not gonna see that again. And yes, as shocking as it is, I can see Vince letting Big Show go if Khan just offered that much more money considering WWE really doesn't use Show that often.

But I just see Lesnar being an exception to that rule. I mean if Brock really went to Vince with an offer from Tony in his pocket, I don't think Vince would laugh it off at this point. He would just pay, if he could, as much he can to keep him.


----------



## Jersey

Erik. said:


> What if it's Nick Aldis?


😆😆😆😆Then throw hall of fame worthy out the window.


----------



## Thomazbr

To be perfectly honest I'm honestly expecting disappointment.

I'd rather not expect anything too big.


----------



## Erik.

Jersey said:


> 😆😆😆😆Then throw hall of fame worthy out the window.


I mean, he's one of the longest reigning NWA champions of all time and likely a NWA Hall of Fame candidate.


----------



## ElTerrible

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's kind of funny that in 2021, AEW's big rumored WWE signing is either Kurt Angle or Christian . . . two guys signed by TNA *15 years ago.*
> 
> AEW isn't the new TNA.
> 
> AEW is the old TNA.


Could be worse. At least back then TNA had the best talent in North America. They could also be TNA from three years ago aka current WWE main eventers.😄


----------



## Jersey

Erik. said:


> I mean, he's one of the longest reigning NWA champions of all time and likely a NWA Hall of Fame candidate.


 Ok you have a point there.


----------



## Mutant God

James Storm, Bully Ray, Shane Douglas, Raven, Steven Richards, Chris Jericho (the new and improve Jericho lol), Jim Cornette,


----------



## grecefar

I'll go with lesnar or punk. I haven't watched AEW that much but this got my curiosity.


----------



## 3venflow

2012 tweet. That's some long-term storyline!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/187013895150501889


----------



## A PG Attitude

Mr316 said:


> The genius move would be to have Kurt Angle or Christian or whoever be the new member of AEW. Everyone feels kind of let down but then after Omega wins his match, Lesnar shows up and kicks Omega’s ass to close the PPV.


I was thinking this earlier it would be a great swerve.


----------



## Chasingamymatt

massively dream scenario and no chance of happening but what about Shawn? Maybe AEW lured him out of his (saudi excluded) retirement for a 2 year run?


----------



## izhack111

Batista or Lesnar holy shit


----------



## rich110991

Chasingamymatt said:


> massively dream scenario and no chance of happening but what about Shawn? Maybe AEW lured him out of his (saudi excluded) retirement for a 2 year run?


I think he’s employed by WWE mate for NXT.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

Chasingamymatt said:


> massively dream scenario and no chance of happening but what about Shawn? Maybe AEW lured him out of his (saudi excluded) retirement for a 2 year run?


Lol HBK co-runs NXT and is the head of NXT UK


----------



## Chan Hung

If its RVD, Angle or someone like that it would be a pretty wasted bait and switch. Then again i guess its best to keep expectations low on this one.


----------



## Mister Sinister

I'd pull a swerve on the audience, debut RVD early on the show, then debut Tessa Blanchard after the women's title match, and debut Brock Lesnar following the world title garbage match.


----------



## Masked Legend

Idk but i'm gonna laugh my ass off when either Punk, Henry or Christian come out lmao  they're overhyping this shit waaaayyyy too much so it better fucking be Lesnar or Cena or else they will be the butt of all jokes until the end of time. Can't wait for them juicy memes 😆


----------



## zaz102

Masked Legend said:


> Idk but i'm gonna laugh my ass off when either Punk, Henry or Christian come out lmao  they're overhyping this shit waaaayyyy too much so it better fucking be Lesnar or Cena or else they will be the butt of all jokes until the end of time. Can't wait for them juicy memes


You're putting Punk in the same category as Henry and Christian? He's the one I would want the most.


----------



## Seafort

It's this guy. Fantastic fighter and instant synergy with Warner Brothers. Also opens doors with NJPW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368021356932182018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

Erik. said:


> Id say with 95% certainty it's Angle.


Then it's a complete fail. The guy can barely move and just does not carry a real "wow" factor.


----------



## deadcool

Hope TK knows what he's doing. AEW has built a lot of good will with the fans. If he doesn't deliver on this big surprise after hyping it so much, he will lose so much goodwill and fans won't trust him again.


----------



## rbl85

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368021356932182018
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When he says "we're going to have all these great matches" he talk about the matches booked for Revolution.


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> Then it's a complete fail. The guy can barely move and just does not carry a real "wow" factor.


I'm genuinely not bothered.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Talk on Reddit is that it's Punk. He is committing to a 2 year deal.


----------



## rbl85

SparrowPrime said:


> Talk on Reddit is that it's Punk. He is committing to a 2 year deal.


Link ?


----------



## Boldgerg

Erik. said:


> I'm genuinely not bothered.


Not bothered about what?


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> Not bothered about what?


Who the surprise person is. 

So it could be Angle, Christian, Steve Blackman, Andre the Giant for all I care. 

My expectations were low to start off with when it was Paul Wight used as a platform to debut them.


----------



## Boldgerg

Erik. said:


> Who the surprise person is.
> 
> So it could be Angle, Christian, Steve Blackman, Andre the Giant for all I care.
> 
> My expectations were low to start off with when it was Paul Wight used as a platform to debut them.


Fair enough. Unfortunately for me I'm still going to be fucked off if it's Angle!


----------



## TD Stinger

Now Angle almost seems too obvious, lol.

Picking him or Christian at this point. Though I can't shake the feeling it could be something more shocking.


----------



## zaz102

Erik. said:


> Who the surprise person is.
> 
> So it could be Angle, Christian, Steve Blackman, Andre the Giant for all I care.
> 
> My expectations were low to start off with when it was Paul Wight used as a platform to debut them.


As terrible as it is, I'm now just imagining them wheel barrowing the corpse of Andre the Giant and having him sign a contract "Weekend at Bernies" style.


----------



## Chan Hung

Punk could be the swerve. He could come out and say..you all didnt think i would be here did ya?


----------



## JasmineAEW

Erik. said:


> What if it's Nick Aldis?
> 
> And the big news that Khan also promised is that he now owns NWA and we're going to get Omega vs. Aldis.


Aldis would be an amazing addition. But I can’t see him signing a deal with AEW. I believe he’s still contracted to the NWA and that company is starting up again. Billy Corgan really needs him.


----------



## njcam

Erik. said:


> Who the surprise person is.
> 
> So it could be Angle, Christian, Steve Blackman, *Andre the Giant* for all I care.
> 
> My expectations were low to start off with when it was Paul Wight used as a platform to debut them.


It's probably not Andre The Giant.


----------



## toontownman

The hints of Mark Henry being personally pleased with this one point one way. Saying he is fully committed to the company and being there for 3 years hints maybe elsewhere like a Brock or CM Punk that you would assume is part time.

Lots points Kurt Angles way but I don't see him fitting the many matches part, although I expect Kurt is likely in the mindset he can go another 3 years in the ring.


----------



## izhack111

Because of what TK said I think it's not Cm Punk..still going with Angle,Lesnar or Batista


----------



## Erik.

njcam said:


> It's probably not Andre The Giant.


You reckon? 

You seem so sure.


----------



## RiverFenix

Could be Mark Henry, another WWE lifer type signing on with AEW. But man-o-man he'll be a letdown given the hype. But it could be a Big Show troll announcement, though Khan has sold it as well in interviews. 

I've sold myself on it being Brock though, so I've set myself up for epic disappointment.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

I can only see it being Okada since he willingly wants NJPW to work with AEW.

If AEW doesn’t deliver with this surprise they’re legitimate garbage and in dead waters. You can’t be hyping something and then not deliver.


----------



## Randy Lahey

La Parka said:


> It’s not 2011 anymore. Many wrestling fans are small children. How many small children are going to remember CM Punk? Very few.
> 
> Banks, Roman, Lynch, Charlotte and Rollins are all bigger stars in 2021. CM Punk would be a great addition but hes going to be behind those names from here on out.


 For one, No one gives a shit about women's wrestling.

And 2, Rollins and Reigns are jokes. At least compared to anyone from prior generations when the viewing numbers were 4+ million a week


----------



## gdowson

If everything we have been told is true, then it can only 'realistically' be either CM Punk, Christian or RVD.

I don't think CM Punk has any interest in returning to wrestling and RVD is working on his WWE Icons documentary.

Therefore, I can't see it being anybody other than Christian.


----------



## CM Dunk05

What if it’s all a massive swerve and the person signing the contract is in fact Paul wight himself announces he is here to wrestle and turns heel for the 100000 time in the process.

It has been said it is a “big big name in the wrestling world” Tony Khan has said it is a ‘massive signing’ and big show himself said they where a hall of fame worthy talent. Maybe when they are using these words they are describing his height not his reputation.

Hope Im wrong and it’s someone like Lesnar but this thought did enter my mind


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

njcam said:


> It's probably not Andre The Giant.


Not with that attitude


----------



## Necrolust

I know what I’m gonna do!!

wait and find out and just be happy I now again have my wrestling interest again. Feels so great to be excited about it!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'm really only seeing two realistic options at this point

1. It's Kurt Angle, Mark Henry or a Terry Funk type. 

2. Paul Wight is going to swerve us and announce it's himself, which is the option I'm hoping for, it'd be fucking hilarious.

It's not going to be Punk, Batista, Lesnar or Cena, you're getting your hopes up way too high and you're going to be disappointed.

It's not Christian either, he's gonna help Edge with his feud with Reigns.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB

I wanna change my pick to Mark Henry. It fits that Big Show would announce him. He stated recently in an interview that he wants to get back in the ring again


----------



## La Parka

Randy Lahey said:


> For one, No one gives a shit about women's wrestling.
> 
> And 2, Rollins and Reigns are jokes. At least compared to anyone from prior generations when the viewing numbers were 4+ million a week


Lynch, Charlotte and Ronda main evented a PPV that got more eyes on it than all of AEW's events combined. The build had millions of views on YouTube. Lynch, Bliss and Banks all had better merch numbers at one point than Bryan, Mox, Rey Mysterio and Randy Orton. For something that no one gives a shit about it seems to be making some decent money for the company.



By this logic CM Punk is a joke as well. Should AEW go out and sign Mick Foley because he was involved with some of the highest rated Raw segments?


----------



## mazzah20

Alberto Del Riiiiiiiiiiooooooo, accompanied by Sexy Star.


----------



## ElTerrible

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> 2. Paul Wight is going to swerve us and announce it's himself, which is the option I'm hoping for, it'd be fucking hilarious.


Only problem I see is that you have a hard time building a BIG TIME storyline around it. But if it was him, he should do an Abyss split personalities thing and not even acknowledge Paul Wight, the YT announcer. To not to expose a serious flaw right away. Babyface announcer Wight knows of heel BIG TIME , but Big Time doesn't know Wight. That,s a clever mid card character that can work special appearances like a Shaq match,while doing commentary rest of the time.


----------



## Shaun_27

Okada


----------



## RainmakerV2

So does anyone have actual audio of Meltzer saying Vince would have a heart attack or was OP just embellishing?


----------



## SparrowPrime

I bet Christian debuts in the ladder match and Mark Henry or Kurt Angle debuts.

While it would be a letdown due to the overall hype, still great additions for AEW.


----------



## rbl85

So Raj Giri (the guy who said that Christian was signed with the WWE) said on twitter that in fact Christian is not signed with the WWE.

Meltzer was right


----------



## Geert Wilders

Christian Cage is one of the most underrated superstars of all time. Heel Christian in TNA was arguably better than his co-part in WWE at the time.


----------



## zaz102

rbl85 said:


> So Raj Giri (the guy who said that Christian was signed with the WWE) said on twitter that in fact Christian is not signed with the WWE.
> 
> Meltzer was right


I saw that. Combine this with the Chief Legal Officer unfollowing Christian (if true), I'm changing my prediction from Kurt Angle to Christian.


----------



## rbl85

zaz102 said:


> I saw that. Combine this with the Chief Legal Officer unfollowing Christian (if true), I'm changing my prediction from Kurt Angle to Christian.


The chief legal officer is also following Charlotte so...


----------



## zaz102

rbl85 said:


> The chief legal officer is also following Charlotte so...


Could be nothing, I don't have any strong guesses. The following means less than the act of unfollowing after people find out. I haven't verified this but I'm assuming Christian has been unfollowed, but Charlotte is still being followed.


----------



## Prized Fighter

The longer this goes the more I think it is Christian. He fits the "hall of fame" worthy category. Though he wouldn't give Vince a 'heart attack", him leaving when potentially being involved in the main event of wrestlemania could certainly anger Vince. Even if Christian is just there to fight off the Usos.

I have always been a Christian fan and I do think he adds more value than a lot of veterans when it comes to in-ring, but this he isn't to the level of this hype. If it is him, I will look at two different ways. 

1) Excited to see Christian wrestle again and make contributions in AEW

2) Disappointed that the announcement didn't live up to the hype


----------



## Prized Fighter

This probably doesn't matter, but Christian was also in that Cagefighter that Jon Moxley starred in. That would explain why Moxley said he wants him in AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix

Christian is a good hand. He could be smooth as hell worker to wrestle with and have a great mind for the business and creative but I can't find a marquee match waiting for him in AEW that really would pique my interest either. 

Judging potential match-ups, Omega is the standard and if that match doesn't really "move the needle" than the signing is in trouble and I don't think "Christian Cage vs Kenny Omega" puts asses in seats. 

Christian vs Archer
Christian vs PAC
Christian vs Hangman
Christian vs Fenix
etc

Those are Dynamite one-off matches, not money programs. 

He'd be a good get as the 6th man in the ladder match. But not the Big Show/Tony Khan hyped Hall of Fame signing.


----------



## Fallfarc

I haven't really cared that much about this because it's probably someone lame like Christian or Kurt. It's not cm punk because it's never cm punk, we have all been here before, besides he seems happy doing what he's doing. It's also not cena he is more interested in Hollywood these days, lesner is possible if the money is Huge, but don't get your hopes up


----------



## Boldgerg

Christian is basically a career midcarder who has been retired for a decade besides his Royal Rumble appearance. Angle is a dangerously broken down, old man who should never be allowed to step foot in a ring again.

If it's either of those two then they are really going to be fueling the fire of those who think AEW is following the same path of WCW and TNA. We've got young talent who literally cannot get on TV or get a match, we don't need either of these two.

Sting was fine. Sting is an icon and they're using him the right way, but he's enough. Christian or Angle? Nah.


----------



## zaz102

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Christian is a good hand. He could be smooth as hell worker to wrestle with and have a great mind for the business and creative but I can't find a marquee match waiting for him in AEW that really would pique my interest either.
> 
> Judging potential match-ups, Omega is the standard and if that match doesn't really "move the needle" than the signing is in trouble and I don't think "Christian Cage vs Kenny Omega" puts asses in seats.
> 
> Christian vs Archer
> Christian vs PAC
> Christian vs Hangman
> Christian vs Fenix
> etc
> 
> Those are Dynamite one-off matches, not money programs.
> 
> He'd be a good get as the 6th man in the ladder match. But not the Big Show/Tony Khan hyped Hall of Fame signing.


Agree with this if Christian. I would put him in a category with Matt Hardy (less crazy stuff and better wrestling though). I'm sure there will be great matches and stories, but I can't imagine any main event PPV matches coming from him. Otherwise, a good roster addition if it wasn't for the hype. We will see...


----------



## Randy Lahey

La Parka said:


> Lynch, Charlotte and Ronda main evented a PPV that got more eyes on it than all of AEW's events combined. The build had millions of views on YouTube. Lynch, Bliss and Banks all had better merch numbers at one point than Bryan, Mox, Rey Mysterio and Randy Orton. For something that no one gives a shit about it seems to be making some decent money for the company.
> 
> 
> 
> By this logic CM Punk is a joke as well. Should AEW go out and sign Mick Foley because he was involved with some of the highest rated Raw segments?


If Mick Foley started working again, he’d also be the biggest star working in the business.

These stars from past generations are way more important than anyone working today. They are the classic rock bands (Rolling Stones, Beatles, The Who, LED Zeppelin) that will always be more popular than any current band that nobody but a niche audience cares about


----------



## 3venflow

So... we have our answer?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368207273831653382


----------



## rbl85

If he was the surprise he wouldn't do that


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> So... we have our answer?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368207273831653382


I think trolling.. No way AEW would let him spoil it that way...
Wait, maybe they would. They don´t have any control of the inmates in the asylum.


----------



## TD Stinger

Starting to think Christian now. With Raj saying he was wrong and Angle posting a little teaser, which he probably wouldn’t do if it were him, Christian seems like the guy now.

Just kind of amazed WWE cleared him for the Rumble but didn’t have him locked down in any kind of deal.


----------



## La Parka

3venflow said:


> So... we have our answer?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368207273831653382


angle for aew champion make it happrn


----------



## komba

I wouldn't want Angle but I definitely would be good with Christian. Looked great in the Rumble, has something left for sure.


----------



## TD Stinger

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm really only seeing two realistic options at this point
> 
> 1. It's Kurt Angle, Mark Henry or a Terry Funk type.
> 
> 2. Paul Wight is going to swerve us and announce it's himself, which is the option I'm hoping for, it'd be fucking hilarious.
> 
> It's not going to be Punk, Batista, Lesnar or Cena, you're getting your hopes up way too high and you're going to be disappointed.
> 
> *It's not Christian either, he's gonna help Edge with his feud with Reigns.*


You keep saying that but does it not strike you as weird that Christian has not been on TV, or really mentioned at all since the Rumble. Now, maybe they're waiting until after Fastlane when Roman gets through with Bryan. But, I feel like if Christian were locked in he'd already be on TV doing stuff with Edge and Roman.

The fact that nothing has happened right now feels kind of telling going into Sunday.


----------



## Chan Hung

Kurt Angle is a nice way to fuck over all the AEW fans. Good job Tony.


----------



## toontownman

It is Becky Lynch. She has an exit clause in her contract. 

Contract clause is bs. I obviously know nothing.


----------



## toontownman

Chan Hung said:


> Kurt Angle is a nice way to fuck over all the AEW fans. Good job Tony.


It is not Angle, he might be in the ladder match and is almost definitely signing with AEW but they wouldnt let him spoil it like that if he was "the man".


----------



## ImpactFan

People really think it's angle after that tease? Lol

If he isn't signing with AEW, he's probably going to NWA. Aldis did say they had an interesting challenger... and for 25-30$, their ppv better be good/have some big names


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Kurt Angle is a nice way to fuck over all the AEW fans. Good job Tony.


You're a kid or what ?


----------



## Alright_Mate

I heard from a very reliable source that it’s Big Dick Johnson.

And he’ll debut by having a baby oil match with Michael Nakazawa.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Plot twist. It's The Rock who then announces that the Jaguars are leaving the NFL and going to the XFL, with AEW as a leading sponsor.


----------



## yeahright2

Remember how there´s 2 "mystery signings".
I´m guessing RVD and Christian.. Which is sad. I kinda want Christian end his career in a good way in WWE.


----------



## One Shed

SparrowPrime said:


> Plot twist. It's The Rock who then announces that the Jaguars are leaving the NFL and going to the XFL, with AEW as a leading sponsor.


They might win more than one game a season that way!


----------



## TD Stinger

I said it another thread but Christian feels like the forgone conclusion at this point.

The only the other guy I saw it being was Angle and after Angle posted that teaser, it ain't him. And with Raj of WrestlingInc retracing his initial stance of Christian being signed with WWE, it just seems like it's obvious it's him now. So watch it not being him, lol.

But unless it's a much bigger name like Brock that people just aren't expecting or someone else out of left field, I'm 90% sure it's Christian.


----------



## P Thriller

I swear to God if it is Christian then this company really is out of touch. Christian is not the kind of guy you debut with this much hype. At his best, he was maybe an upper midcarder. Only smarks really like the guy, the casual audience could give a crap about him. For the record, I think it would be cool to have Christian in AEW, but not with this much hype that he clearly can't live up to


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> They might win more than one game a season that way!


Doubtful


----------



## Joe Gill

TK has a history of over hyping things with hyperbole. Its probably Christian which would be a huge disappointment.


----------



## thevardinator

It's arguable that Big Show himself would've been a bigger surprise signing on the PPV than the names floating around currently like RVD, Angle and Christian.

I don't think anybody doubts that Christian is a fairly decent talent, a trusted mid-carder, but he's certainly not a huge name or somebody that will move the needle, I would've thought that he and Edge would've had one last run together now that both are cleared.


----------



## Kishido

P Thriller said:


> I swear to God if it is Christian then this company really is out of touch. Christian is not the kind of guy you debut with this much hype. At his best, he was maybe an upper midcarder. Only smarks really like the guy, the casual audience could give a crap about him. For the record, I think it would be cool to have Christian in AEW, but not with this much hype that he clearly can't live up to


Same smarks who think Okada being a possibility to make the hype legit 

90 % of the non smarks don't even know who he is


----------



## One Shed

thevardinator said:


> It's arguable that Big Show himself would've been a bigger surprise signing on the PPV than the names floating around currently like RVD, Angle and Christian.
> 
> I don't think anybody doubts that Christian is a fairly decent talent, a trusted mid-carder, but he's certainly not a huge name or somebody that will move the needle, I would've thought that he and Edge would've had one last run together now that both are cleared.


That is a good point. I would agree Big Dhow would be the bigger name vs Christian and RVD but not Angle.


----------



## Corbin’s Long Staff

I have it from a reliable source that it’s Ken Shamrock


----------



## Brad Boyd

Damn! This thread is at 53 pages!? Wow. I can't imagine who will be the one to make an appearance. I'm hoping it's not someone who is very limited in the ring.


----------



## Savage Elbow

What about Henry Cejudo, didn't he turn up during the Tyson shit show? Big name in wrestling just not the professional variety, future UFC hall of famer & best of all he's about 4'6 so he'd be perfect for a comedy little & large tag team run with big show


----------



## gurk

Just saw on Twitter PWInsider mentioned in the tweet about "Tonight's AEW Surprise". Did I miss something? Is there expected to be someone showing up tonight (Saturday) too?


----------



## RiverFenix

gurk said:


> Just saw on Twitter PWInsider mentioned in the tweet about "Tonight's AEW Surprise". Did I miss something? Is there expected to be someone showing up tonight (Saturday) too?


PWinsider probably forgetting the PPV is on Sunday for the first time.


----------



## LittleMissSisterBliss

Cain Velasquez is AEW now 
Jk 
Looks like Kurt Angle or Christian has signed with AEW


----------



## Erik.

Kurt Angle video is either

A) Clarification that it's not him and it's a swerve
B) It is him and they asked him to post it as they saw the expectations going through the roof. (And the video hasn't stopped that)

It's strange - because AEW have proven in the past that they can keep a secret (Stings debut for example)


----------



## CC91

Could be Ronda Rousey


----------



## rbl85

there is already a thread about that


----------



## rbl85

CC91 said:


> Could be Ronda Rousey


It's a MAN


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367855528475525124
Bully Ray now doing a Kurt Angle type teaser video.

This time showing the Dudley Boyz Revolution video.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

KKKKEEEEEENNNNNNEEEEEDDDDDYYYYY!!!!!

They said it would give McMahon a heart attack. Kennedy is Vince’s middle name.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

My guess is Christian for the contract signing and somebody from NJPW in the ladder match


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

More I think about this, the more I think that it’s someone who perhaps has different personas, hence the clue “he’s not who you think he is”.


----------



## Erik.

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> More I think about this, the more I think that it’s someone who perhaps has different personas, hence the clue “he’s not who you think he is”.


"Big Scoops" Paul Wight pulling that killer heel turn followed by intense "YOU ALL BOUGHT IT" promo.


----------



## AEW on TNT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368276045644787712


----------



## rbl85

AEW on TNT said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368276045644787712


And ?


----------



## Erik.

AEW on TNT said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368276045644787712


If it's not Cena, can you delete your account?


----------



## AEW on TNT

Erik. said:


> If it's not Cena, can you delete your account?


no thanks


----------



## Bubbly2

Wade Keller believes the best surprise would be....Shane McMahon.


----------



## Erik.

AEW on TNT said:


> no thanks


Not too confident then.


----------



## One Shed

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> More I think about this, the more I think that it’s someone who perhaps has different personas, hence the clue “he’s not who you think he is”.


So Mick Foley? It is definitely not Mick Foley, but I just wanted to type Mick a few times since we can finally say Mick again. Mick.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Are people really clamoring for Kurt Angle? Dude could barely move in his last WWE run. What is he gonna offer in the ring?


----------



## Erik.

shadow_spinner said:


> Are people really clamoring for Kurt Angle? Dude could barely move in his last WWE run. What is he gonna offer in the ring?


No. No one is clamouring for Kurt Angle.


----------



## ABH-22

Think Christian is the next best thing to Lesnar, Punk etc. he's definitely a star and looked great at the Rumble. He's a lot more popular than people think too. I'd be satisfied


----------



## KingofKings1524

My expectations have been lowered accordingly. If it’s someone like Angle or Christian, cool. And if it’s anyone bigger than that, I’ll actually be shocked. I’m more just looking forward to the death match.


----------



## Corbin’s Long Staff

It’s Ken Shamrock


----------



## Masked Legend

It's literally Christian or Angle... nice one, Tony Carter. Now we can all go back to not giving a shit about AEW. Nothing to see here folks


----------



## rbl85

Masked Legend said:


> It's literally Christian or Angle... nice one, Tony Carter. Now we can all go back to not giving a shit about AEW. Nothing to see here folks


Like i said it's fans like you who thought that it was going to be a Punk, Lesnar, Cena when nothing that Khan said indicated that.


----------



## Prescott1189

Hmm RVD, maybe Okada, or Mark Henry also seen Kurt Angel's post as well could be him too. For right now I'm confused but I know damn well it's not Punk or Lesnar.


----------



## anonymous9437

Credible sources have informed me that Brock Lesnar is currently in Florida

Tony Khan may offer Lesnar a job with the Jacksonville Jaguars (not as a player obviously) to go along with being a part time AEW talent in that 3 year contract

Stay tuned


----------



## Smark1995

anonymous9437 said:


> Credible sources have informed me that Brock Lesnar is currently in Florida
> 
> Tony Khan may offer Lesnar a job with the Jacksonville Jaguars (not as a player obviously) to go along with being a part time AEW talent in that 3 year contract
> 
> Stay tuned


Not funny


----------



## Rankles75

Considering Christian’s past history of concussions, he’d likely only be part time anyway, I would have thought?


----------



## reamstyles

Sting? The tease on baseball was overdone,and the its true quote of tony khan might be the swerve for a change


----------



## hmmm488

with the HOF worthy comment etc, my guess would be someone like McGregor turning to wrestling.


----------



## hmmm488

I will say though that while I definitely do NOT think it would ever be someone like Brock, Cena, etc, this WOULD be the best possible time for them to do something so big, being this close to WrestleMania.


----------



## ABH-22

hmmm488 said:


> with the HOF worthy comment etc, my guess would be someone like McGregor turning to wrestling.


Weirdly I thought this earlier, but Khan said something along the lines of it being his favourite wrestler growing up so unless he's only grown up in the last 4/5 years (plausible with some of the decisions he makes) that's a no go.


----------



## Boldgerg

ABH-22 said:


> Weirdly I thought this earlier, but Khan said something along the lines of it being his favourite wrestler growing up so unless he's only grown up in the last 4/5 years (plausible with some of the decisions he makes) that's a no go.


He didn't say "growing up". He just said one of his favourite wrestlers.


----------



## njcam

It is going to be......

Bully Ray


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

njcam said:


> It is going to be......
> 
> Bully Ray


severely underwhelming turrible signing. he posted 2 teases so looks like ur right. people will be mad at this


----------



## njcam

PushCrymeTyme said:


> severely underwhelming turrible signing. he posted 2 teases so looks like ur right. people will be mad at this


I'd really wish it was someone (eg Lesnar or CM Punk) who Vince McMahon would loose sleep over and be annoyed enough to FIRE someone for coughing or wearing a colour he didn't like.


----------



## Dr. Middy

You know, Josh Barnett could be the guy, which I think would be really cool.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

I hope it's someone who would really shake everything up.... Like a Cena or CM Punk. Christian wouldn't be the end of the world but can't say I'd be that excited. and Hell no to Kurt Angle his last WWE run was terrible. He shouldn't be wrestling right now!


----------



## zkorejo

I was more like Christian. Now I'm leaning more towards Kurt Angle.


----------



## njcam

zkorejo said:


> I was more like Christian. Now I'm leaning more towards Kurt Angle.


Khan Jnr would be laughed out of the wrassling bidness if it turned out to be Kurt Angle.


----------



## zkorejo

njcam said:


> Khan Jnr would be laughed out of the wrassling bidness if it turned out to be Kurt Angle.


I don't see anything laughable about this. It is a HOF level name. It's not a false hype. 

But I do get your point. People have moved on from Kurt Angle as he just retired like 2-3 years ago. It felt like a proper closure and send off to me. Even though it sucked.


----------



## njcam

njcam said:


> Khan Jnr would be laughed out of the wrassling bidness if it turned out to be Kurt Angle.





zkorejo said:


> I don't see anything laughable about this. It is a HOF level name. It's not a false hype.
> 
> But I do get your point. People have moved on from Kurt Angle as he just retired like 2-3 years ago. It felt like a proper closure and send off to me. Even though it sucked.


Here's Kurt Angle on his way into AEW.


----------



## holy

LOL at those who think it's gonna be Cena. Just LOL.


----------



## MyronGainsBrah

What ever happened to Cain Valesqez? UFC HOF worthy


----------



## IronMan8

Nakamura?


----------



## 30yearfan

I'm guessing Christian and if it is they shouldn't have announced it and just let him come out as a surprise b/c it's gonna be underwhelming and he's basically edges side kick so. He's not a big name and ain't changing shit in AEW. This signing better be a game changer after all this talk.


----------



## 30yearfan

After all this hype if I was Tony Kahn id give punk a kings ransom because of its someone underwhelming then they going to put off fans, myself included. Backed himself into a corner.


----------



## Corbin’s Long Staff

Christian was the guy you’d beat up on the WWE video games when you wanted an easy fight


----------



## Erik.

This thread has really shown up alot of wrestling fans to be whining babies. Eesh.


----------



## zkorejo

njcam said:


> Here's Kurt Angle on his way into AEW.


Idk man. Lets see. Didn't he say he has been training for a while.


----------



## Save_uS

Any other circumstances I’d be happy to see Christian in AEW, he’s always been criminally undervalued in WWE, plus he looks like he still has some gas in the tank for another run. Angle on the other hand, based on his last WWE run, is burnt out, damaged goods at this point. Probably be lucky to get a 5min match out of him. 
That said, with the hype that Tony himself has brought on this Christian, Angle, Bully Ray, RVD, etc, don’t deliver the expectations. Unless AEW is pulling off something incredible tonight Kahn has made a complete fool of himself. Big Show started the hype, Kahn could of backed off and downplayed it slightly, instead he ran with it and hyped it to the heavens. If this goes sour tonight the blame lies fully with him.


----------



## rich110991

I don’t want this to backfire on AEW but I agree if it is someone like Christian, this is a massive mistake considering the hype.

I was excited for the show anyway though before all of this came about.


----------



## jack121

Christian or Angle would be awful. Given that they've just signed Sting, signing Christian or Angle would run the risk of AEW being looked at as TNA 2.0.


----------



## njcam

zkorejo said:


> Idk man. Lets see. Didn't he say he has been training for a while.


Kurt Angle can train all he wants but his body is wrecked - only pain-killers will get him to the ring, what he can do in the ring is probably next to nothing.


----------



## zkorejo

njcam said:


> Kurt Angle can train all he wants but his body is wrecked - only pain-killers will get him to the ring, what he can do in the ring is probably next to nothing.


I find that hard to argue. He did look really stiff in his last WWE matches except that one match where he dressed as los conquistadores.

That being said, if they do sign him I'm pretty sure it will be something similar to Sting. Occasional matches, mostly a manager of some younger guy. Kurt can do that just fine.


----------



## Dizzie

I find it a bit presumptuous by a lot of fans to narrowly think that the hall of fame reference is based upon who wwe would deem hall of fame worthy, a self confessed wrestling nerd like khan probably has a broader mind in terms of who are hall of fame worthy wrestlers.

It wouldn't be a surprise if the guy that turns up at revolution hasn't even ever stepped foot in wwe, it could very well be someone like okada, will osprey, naito or tanahashi, I mean this is a promotion that has booked its show more for the smart type fans that would know that gallows and Anderson were once in a group with omega and the bucks or etc..

I can easily picture omega being victorious and okada coming out at the entrance with their history together in njpw.


----------



## mazzah20

*Blue Meanie* has been spotted in Florida


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ALLIE KAT


----------



## MachoMan87

christian would suck, give me lesnar kahn


----------



## ElTerrible

I'll just say one thing about Bully Ray. The guy should be allowed to sue the SJW movement, cause without it he would have been the biggest star of the last decade. Nobody can work a crowd like him, if you cut him loose, he'd probably cause lawsuits, riots and a few snowflake suicides. If he was allowed 100% freedom, he would be the most interesting signing.


----------



## Prized Fighter

I am already preparing myself for the Christian AF jokes to return to BTE.

In all seriousness, Christian is worth some hype and is a really solid signing. He just isn't at the level of the hype that has been presented.


----------



## rbl85

Prized Fighter said:


> I am already preparing myself for the Christian AF jokes to return to BTE.
> 
> In all seriousness, Christian is worth some hype and is a really solid signing. *He just isn't at the level of the hype that has been presented.*


What was the level of the hype ?


----------



## SparrowPrime

Christian and Angle would be good Hands for AEW. Any other day, debut, I'd be excited about it. The level of hype for today is astronomical, that anyone less than Lesnar and punk would be a let down.


----------



## Claro De Luna

ElTerrible said:


> I'll just say one thing about Bully Ray. The guy should be allowed to sue the SJW movement, cause without it he would have been the biggest star of the last decade. Nobody can work a crowd like him, if you cut him loose, he'd probably cause lawsuits, riots and a few snowflake suicides. If he was allowed 100% freedom, he would be the most interesting signing.


Bollocks. This guy is a fat fuck snooze fest. He's a big star in his own mind.

To all those jizzing in their pants hoping it's some massive name but it just turns out to be some old has been I would lol. Imagine if it's someone like Flair or Hogan or the Rock and Roll Express.

I would personally like to see Lesnar or Punk but I'm not holding my breath.

At least it already feels like this is going to be a big time PPV. No doubt it sets new buy records, an incredible feat especially during the pandemic era.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Kurt Angle cannot even turn his head without needing to turn his whole body. I sincerely hope that for his health and his family, he stays away. AEW do not want a wrestler to die in the ring.


----------



## Erik.

Must admit, I will laugh hysterically if it's just Paul Wight signing a wrestling contract.


----------



## Prized Fighter

rbl85 said:


> What was the level of the hype ?


Big show calling it the biggest scoop ever, saying it is a HOF worthy person and that then AEW making it a special signing on a PPV. That doesn't even include Khan hyping it up. We know that Meltzer was misquoted about Vince having a heart attack, but that doesn't change what AEW has said. AEW have put this person up on a pedestal. I won't stop watching or anything, but anybody less than Brock, Cena or Batista is underwhelming compared to the hints given.


----------



## njcam




----------



## 3venflow

Feels like Mean Gene with his 1900-909-9900 scoops back in the day. Pro wrestling is all about hyperbole and over-the-top shit, and AEW has probably secured themselves another bunch of buys with this hype.

This whole thing is giving me nice nostalgic 90s vibes when you were never quite sure who was going to land where. Mean Gene would tell us a big star from that promotion up north could be heading to Dub See Dub soon and that was part of the whole fun of following.

If it didn't pan out, did fans spend days bitching about it? Nah, they just moved on and tuned in to the next show on Monday night.

Remember kids, get your parents' permission before calling the hotline!


----------



## Boldgerg

3venflow said:


> View attachment 98236
> 
> 
> Feels like Mean Gene with his 1900-909-9900 scoops back in the day. Pro wrestling is all about hyperbole and over-the-top shit, and AEW has probably secured themselves another bunch of buys with this hype.
> 
> This whole thing is giving me nice nostalgic 90s vibes when you were never quite sure who was going to land where. Mean Gene would tell us a big star from that promotion up north could be heading to Dub See Dub soon and that was part of the whole fun of following.
> 
> If it didn't pan out, did fans spend days bitching about it? Nah, they just moved on and tuned in to the next show on Monday night.
> 
> Remember kids, get your parents' permission before calling the hotline!


I mean, this is literally not the same at all, but people want to get the excuses in early. I've frequently defended AEW against people who spew nothing but blind negativity, but the way that they've built this you cannot blame people if they are disappointed if the end result is a broken down Kurt Angle etc.

We all know wrestling can be hyperbolic, but let's not pretend that this hasn't been presented in a way that tells fans to expect something huge - they've literally even directly used that word. They also know what free agents are out there and where peoples minds will go with this, and they know it will piss people off if it's not any of them.

It might get a few extra buys and the current hype might be good, but if the pay off falls completely short of expectations then they will rightfully receive some backlash and lose some good will.


----------



## Erik.

Prized Fighter said:


> Big show calling it the biggest scoop ever, saying it is a HOF worthy person and that then AEW making it a special signing on a PPV. That doesn't even include Khan hyping it up. We know that Meltzer was misquoted about Vince having a heart attack, but that doesn't change what AEW has said. AEW have put this person up on a pedestal. I won't stop watching or anything, but anybody less than Brock, Cena or Batista is underwhelming compared to the hints given.


Paul White literally called the PPV 'Evolution' and joking about his numerous heel turns. 

Probably shouldn't be taking anything he says seriously. 

Only wrestling fans could be disappointed at someone not booked to appear, not appearing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I have a bad feeling this is setting up to be a huge disappointment. I'm really hoping I'm wrong. When I think about the possible names that would match the level of hype this is getting, the only ones who it MIGHT be are Punk, Lesnar, or Batista. I seriously doubt Batista though, as pretty sure he came back and did the retirement match HE wanted to. Unless he needs the money for some reason...

... that leaves Punk and Lesnar. I could believe Punk going to AEW, but Punk has ruled it out on twitter. I do believe it's not him as I'd imagine he'd more be the guy to not comment about it at all if he was. 

Then there's Lesnar. I don't think it's entirely out of the question. Lesnar doesn't strike me as loyal to Vince as much as loyal to money. If Khan offered him big money and a good deal with dates, then I can see Lesnar absolutely going to AEW. 

There's a slim outside possibility of it being Cena. That said, Cena I'm almost certain is a WWE-lifer when it comes to wrestling (watch me be wrong about this). I just can't imagine him being anywhere else, especially after all WWE has done for him. The only reason I don't completely close the book on him is I can see Cena being more of a business man, than loyal company soldier. Enough to go somewhere else in the pro wrestling world? That I don't think, but you never know.

Angle or Christian would be cool signings for AEW, but not for this specific announcement. This needs to be BIG. Angle at one point may have fit the bill, but he's way past his prime. Christian has never been a big enough star to warrant this type of hype. If it's one of them, that's a big dud.

This really needs to be a huge star if AEW are reeling people in to pay for a PPV that's $60. Anything less, and it's another wasted hype moment that diminishes hype big time, the next time.


----------



## Erik.

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I have a bad feeling this is setting up to be a huge disappointment. I'm really hoping I'm wrong. When I think about the possible names that would match the level of hype this is getting, the only ones who it MIGHT be are Punk, Lesnar, or Batista. I seriously doubt Batista though, as pretty sure he came back and did the retirement match HE wanted to. Unless he needs the money for some reason...
> 
> ... that leaves Punk and Lesnar. I could believe Punk going to AEW, but Punk has ruled it out on twitter. I do believe it's not him as I'd imagine he'd more be the guy to not comment about it at all if he was.
> 
> Then there's Lesnar. I don't think it's entirely out of the question. Lesnar doesn't strike me as loyal to Vince as much as loyal to money. If Khan offered him big money and a good deal with dates, then I can see Lesnar absolutely going to AEW.
> 
> There's a slim outside possibility of it being Cena. That said, Cena I'm almost certain is a WWE-lifer when it comes to wrestling (watch me be wrong about this). I just can't imagine him being anywhere else, especially after all WWE has done for him. The only reason I don't completely close the book on him is I can see Cena being more of a business man, than loyal company soldier. Enough to go somewhere else in the pro wrestling world? That I don't think, but you never know.
> 
> Angle or Christian would be cool signings for AEW, but not for this specific announcement. This needs to be BIG. Angle at one point may have fit the bill, but he's way past his prime. Christian has never been a big enough star to warrant this type of hype. If it's one of them, that's a big dud.
> 
> This really needs to be a huge star if AEW are reeling people in to pay for a PPV that's $60. Anything less, and it's another wasted hype moment that diminishes hype big time, the next time.


Why would they have Paul Wight introduce Punk, Cena or Lesnar though? 

People just aren't reading the situation and are letting their imagination run wild.


----------



## Boldgerg

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I have a bad feeling this is setting up to be a huge disappointment. I'm really hoping I'm wrong. When I think about the possible names that would match the level of hype this is getting, the only ones who it MIGHT be are Punk, Lesnar, or Batista. I seriously doubt Batista though, as pretty sure he came back and did the retirement match HE wanted to. Unless he needs the money for some reason...
> 
> ... that leaves Punk and Lesnar. I could believe Punk going to AEW, but Punk has ruled it out on twitter. I do believe it's not him as I'd imagine he'd more be the guy to not comment about it at all if he was.
> 
> Then there's Lesnar. I don't think it's entirely out of the question. Lesnar doesn't strike me as loyal to Vince as much as loyal to money. If Khan offered him big money and a good deal with dates, then I can see Lesnar absolutely going to AEW.
> 
> There's a slim outside possibility of it being Cena. That said, Cena I'm almost certain is a WWE-lifer when it comes to wrestling (watch me be wrong about this). I just can't imagine him being anywhere else, especially after all WWE has done for him. The only reason I don't completely close the book on him is I can see Cena being more of a business man, than loyal company soldier. Enough to go somewhere else in the pro wrestling world? That I don't think, but you never know.
> 
> Angle or Christian would be cool signings for AEW, but not for this specific announcement. This needs to be BIG. Angle at one point may have fit the bill, but he's way past his prime. Christian has never been a big enough star to warrant this type of hype. If it's one of them, that's a big dud.
> 
> This really needs to be a huge star if AEW are reeling people in to pay for a PPV that's $60. Anything less, and it's another wasted hype moment that diminishes hype big time, the next time.


I also doubt it's Punk at this point, but of all of the many reasons it wouldn't be, why do people keep coming back to the fact he said it's not him on Twitter, as if that actually holds any real weight either way?

He's not going to say "yes guys, it's me! See you all Sunday!". Either way he'd deny it.


----------



## Boldgerg

Erik. said:


> Why would they have Paul Wight introduce Punk, Cena or Lesnar though?
> 
> People just aren't reading the situation and are letting their imagination run wild.


Why would they not? Why do they debut anyone in any specific way?

For a start he's the perfect person for anyone coming in, regardless of who they are, to have their first feud with.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Erik. said:


> Why would they have Paul Wight introduce Punk, Cena or Lesnar though?
> 
> People just aren't reading the situation and are letting their imagination run wild.


It's about him "being a journalist" now and having a "big scoop".



Boldgerg said:


> I also doubt it's Punk at this point, but of all of the many reasons it wouldn't be, why do people keep coming back to the fact he said it's not him on Twitter, as if that actually holds any real weight either way?
> 
> He's not going to say "yes guys, it's me! See you all Sunday!". Either way he'd deny it.


You're right, but again I say I'd imagine he'd more be the guy to just ignore it. Rather than draw attention to the question, and then outright answer it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SparrowPrime said:


> Christian and Angle would be good Hands for AEW. Any other day, debut, I'd be excited about it. The level of hype for today is astronomical, that anyone less than Lesnar and punk would be a let down.


Here's the thing to the majority of audience the only hype was from Big Scoop Paul. Most everything else is chatter from fans. If it's underwhelming it's because People have hyped it too much.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

holy said:


> LOL at those who think it's gonna be Cena. Just LOL


I know 😂😂 and people saying it will be Taker or Kane 🤣


----------



## Erik.

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It's about him "being a journalist" now and having a "big scoop".


... Exactly. 

Him laughing and joking about his numerous heel turns and him being the one to be there when they sign the contract should have been enough for people to realise it isn't any of the big draws people are mentioning. 

Wight was brought in to commentate on Elevation. A show that's going to be about young inexperienced wrestlers mixed in with experienced well known veterans...


----------



## 3venflow

Boldgerg said:


> I mean, this is literally not the same at all, but people want to get the excuses in early.


No excuses here. He isn't my #1 hope of those who are realistic, but is my #3 hope behind Punk (#1) and Brock (#2) since he's still a good worker, personality and should have a few good years left in him unlike Angle, who you'd get a handful of matches more than a handful of years out of.

I've been a pro wrestling fan since 1990 and know not to get my hype levels too high for any 'special announcement'. Every Nitro used to be 'the greatest night in the history of our great sport'. WCW literally promoted Eric Bischoff vs. Vince McMahon for Slamboree and the backlash was such that... their next PPV drew an even better buyrate.

I'd think or hope any pro wrestling fan who isn't a newbie to the biz should know better by now than to raise their hopes too high no matter what the company says. But apparently not.

Everything is subjective too. On paper, Christian is a six-time world champion and certainly a HoF worthy talent - moreso than some of the guys who have entered the WWE version. Objectively, he could be a major asset to AEW as both a performer, mentor and behind-the-scenes guy, since he's spoken of very, very highly in the business.

Anyway, I wonder if we'll see Christian Cage & Brian Cage vs. Hangman Page & Ethan Page after Revolution.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I do enjoy reading posts of people who likely spent the last several years calling Brock a waste of space getting boners over him potentially showing up in AEW.


----------



## Blade Runner

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Except those aren't HOF-worthy talents at all. Vince McMahon doesn't even know who ether of those guys are


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

KYRA BATARA said:


> Except those aren't HOF-worthy talents at all. Vince McMahon doesn't even know who ether of those guys are


I'm not certain that Vince knows who half the people he has employed are.


----------



## holy

BigRedMonster47 said:


> I know 😂😂 and people saying it will be Taker or Kane 🤣


The idea that it will be either Taker or Kane is equally LOL-worthy 🤣🤣


----------



## Britz94xD

TNT are paying for the 2nd AEW show right? Surely some of that money is for talent acquisition and not just general production costs.

So Lesnar isn't too far fetched.


----------



## yeahright2

I figured out who it is.. Think of it. We know AEW likes to hire friends and family... The surprise big name is no other than this guy:








Cody´s uncle Fred Ottman


----------



## thevardinator

I just saw Finlay trending on Twitter, but then realised it's a dog's birthday or something...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Britz94xD said:


> TNT are paying for the 2nd AEW show right? Surely some of that money is for talent acquisition and not just general production costs.
> 
> So Lesnar isn't too far fetched.


Nothing's far fetched really but as things go guys like Lesnar or Cena and guys of that particular ilk are typically the kind of people who you would be more inclined to use their name for hype as opposed to vague descriptions or remarks. You have to really think about what is likely to draw more people in. Guys like Cena, Punk, Brock, Batista are all guys who's name would likely bring more people to the product than the speculation of a surprise. It's kind of a "devil you know" type situation. I could be wrong, of course but It's a strange move to not use the cache a truly HUGE name comes with.

Even going back through history the pattern is clear with the really big names. They are either announced beforehand or there is no specific mention of a surprise or arrival.


----------



## Blade Runner

Its almost certainly going to be underwhelming, but I have to hand it to AEW. They sure as hell found a great way to hype up their PPV


----------



## Mr316

AEW filed a trademark for Captain Insano.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB

They painted themselves in a corner with the overhype. Had it been simply “HOF worthy” it would’ve been enough..

But because they added verbiage like “Groundbreaking” and “Biggest Scoop Ever!” and of course “Revolutionary”, the only way the mystery man can measure up to that hype is if he’s one of the big 4 (Rock, Cena, Lesnar, Punk), and It’s safe to say that the first two are ruled out, as well a Punk denying unless he’s swerving


----------



## Mr316

AEW should be more careful when it comes to overhyping a surprise debut when there’s guys like Lesnar, Punk, Batista that are free agents. Unless of course it’s one of them.


----------



## rbl85

Mr316 said:


> AEW should be more careful when it comes to overhyping a surprise debut when there’s guys like Lesnar, Punk, Batista that are free agents. Unless of course it’s one of them.


The thing is the fans also overhype themselves pretty easily


----------



## Prosper

Masked Legend said:


> It's literally Christian or Angle... nice one, Tony Carter. Now we can all go back to not giving a shit about AEW. Nothing to see here folks


Who’s we?


----------



## Mr316

rbl85 said:


> The thing is the fans also overhype themselves pretty easily


Well, AEW is aware of that so they should be more careful.


----------



## La Parka

Since Tony buys songs...

I really hope it’s Grado


----------



## rbl85

Mr316 said:


> Well, AEW is aware of that so they should be more careful.


Yes but it's hard to promote something without making fans too hype about it.


----------



## Save_uS

La Parka said:


> Since Tony buys songs...
> 
> I really hope it’s Grado


Would take Grado over Angle, not going to lie.


----------



## Sbatenney

Britz94xD said:


> TNT are paying for the 2nd AEW show right? Surely some of that money is for talent acquisition and not just general production costs.
> 
> So Lesnar isn't too far fetched.


It is when Lesnar isn't stupid, he will just go to Vince(like Orton did) when he is offered something and Vince will likely give him a bigger offer. Lesnar did the same when UFC were looking at him returning, Lesnar is arguable one of the few names that will get the company some mainstream appeal nowadays, Vince ain't letting that leave and Lesnar likely has everything that AEW offers like creative freedom etc etc.


----------



## zaz102

Sbatenney said:


> It is when Lesnar isn't stupid, he will just go to Vince(like Orton did) when he is offered something and Vince will likely give him a bigger offer. Lesnar did the same when UFC were looking at him returning, Lesnar is arguable one of the few names that will get the company some mainstream appeal nowadays, Vince ain't letting that leave and Lesnar likely has everything that AEW offers like creative freedom etc etc.


I mostly agree, but it's possible that Warner Media/TNT could pay more than Vince. This would be similar to how Spike was paying for a lot of the big name talent in TNA.

I doubt it will happen, but you never know.


----------



## RiverFenix

I still think Lesnar is a real possibility, but will be content with Christian. Don't want Punk or Batista. Cena or Rock not happening. 

Brock royally screws the salary structure of AEW though, which is why I think it wouldn't happen. You give Brock the money it would take and all of a sudden all your top names - especially Moxley, want more to stick around.

Khan comes from the professional sports world though, so he might not bat an eye at the pro-wrestling top money Brock might want.

Brock might be trying too much, too soon though. This would be like TNA moving to Monday Nights. 

Also if Brock would only be a part timer, when he doesn't show up fans will they they got offered a lesser product - which is especially bad when AEW starts touring again. And with such a contract it treats Brock above the rest of the roster - even the other top guys - and the fans are then conditioned to see it that way. You'd need Brock signing on for 25 dates (and say 15 matches) a year to have him at least semi-regular. That could be 21 Dynamites and 4 PPV's, and then 11 dynamite matches and 4 PPV matches.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Khan is at a crossroads with this unveiling. One road leads to a TNA/WCW type outcome (inflating the roster with has beens and rejects), the other changes the landscape of the industry potentially. Hope for his sakes it’s the latter. I’m very positive about AEW, I think it’s a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Boldgerg

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> Khan is at a crossroads with this unveiling. One road leads to a TNA/WCW type outcome (inflating the roster with has beens and rejects), the other changes the landscape of the industry potentially. Hope for his sakes it’s the latter. I’m very positive about AEW, I think it’s a breath of fresh air.


Agreed. We just do not need an Angle or a Christian. What purpose do they actually serve? Which hole in the roster do they fill?


----------



## rbl85

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> Khan is at a crossroads with this unveiling. One road leads to a TNA/WCW type outcome (inflating the roster with has beens and rejects), the other changes the landscape of the industry potentially. Hope for his sakes it’s the latter. I’m very positive about AEW, I think it’s a breath of fresh air.


Except that TNA was booking those "has beens and rejects" in the main events.


----------



## Britz94xD

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Also if Brock would only be a part timer, when he doesn't show up fans will they they got offered a lesser product - which is especially bad when AEW starts touring again. And with such a contract it treats Brock above the rest of the roster - even the other top guys - and the fans are then conditioned to see it that way. You'd need Brock signing on for 25 dates (and say 15 matches) a year to have him at least semi-regular. That could be 21 Dynamites and 4 PPV's, and then 11 dynamite matches and 4 PPV matches.


If they gave Lesnar $20 mil for 4 PPV matches and a few Dynamite appearances.

That would enable them to run Jaguars Stadium, the gate and ppv buys would come close to paying Lesnar's entire salary in one night. The cash and mainstream exposure they'd get for the other 3 PPVs would be gravy.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I think it's clearly narrowed down to Angle and Christian at this point. 

With the trailers in twitter my pick is Christian, but Angle wouldn't shock me either. 

Christian will be a very good addition to the roster, but won't be worthy of the hype that's for sure. Should've just shut their mouths and let him debut and it would've gotten a very positive reaction.


----------



## KingofKings1524

rbl85 said:


> Like i said it's fans like you who thought that it was going to be a Punk, Lesnar, Cena when nothing that Khan said indicated that.


Dude you quoted sucks, but Khan very much indicated that.


----------



## rbl85

KingofKings1524 said:


> Dude you quoted sucks, but Khan very much indicated that.


I mean if the Kingofkings is saying it then that must be true....


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

rbl85 said:


> Except that TNA was booking those "has beens and rejects" in the main events.


How do you suppose AEW would book Brock Lesnar?

I sincerely doubt that they would have him jerking curtains.

All the really big names people are speculating about would be damn near instantly in the main event I mean there is a good chance that whoever it is will somehow someway be involved in the main event or in a segment near enough to it due to the hype.

I still believe that it's not going to be someone from that top tier such as Lesnar, Punk, Cena etc. It just makes poor business sense to ambiguosly hype up an arrival to entice viewers to watch the show when the name value of guys at that level would likely entice more people to the show if they were announced ahead of time.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## KingofKings1524

30yearfan said:


> After all this hype if I was Tony Kahn id give punk a kings ransom because of its someone underwhelming then they going to put off fans, myself included. Backed himself into a corner.


Blackhawks game on Sunday.


----------



## KingofKings1524

rbl85 said:


> I mean if the Kingofkings is saying it then that must be true....


Exactly. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## peowulf

A New Japan guy would be better than a WWE guy. More potential for growth and you can spin it as a huge signing more easily,


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

KingofKings1524 said:


> Blackhawks game on Sunday.


The game is at 2:30 ET so over by 6:00 ET(for a long game overtime/shootout) probably more like 5:00 - 5:30 ET. It's a 2 - 2 1/2 hour flight from Chicago to Jacksonville that leaves more than enough time to get to the show before it ends.

Plus there is either no or limited in person attendance so I'm not sure why Punk wouldn't be able to watch the game on TV and make it Florida.


----------



## KingofKings1524

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The game is at 2:30 ET so over by 6:00 ET(for a long game overtime/shootout) probably more like 5:00 - 5:30 ET. It's a 2 - 2 1/2 hour flight from Chicago to Jacksonville that leaves more than enough time to get to the show before it ends.
> 
> Plus there is either no or limited in person attendance so I'm not sure why Punk wouldn't be able to watch the game on TV and make it Florida.


You waaay overthought that, but props on the research. I feel like this is the 9th time he just flat out said it’s not him. One of these days he’ll actually show up.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

KingofKings1524 said:


> You waaay overthought that, but props on the research. I feel like this is the 9th time he just flat out said it’s not him. One of these days he’ll actually show up.


Not really much thought or research. I like hockey and if you fly enough you learn things.

I don't even like CM Punk nor do I dislike him but if he and Khan really wanted it to happen it could be done.

Now if the Lightning/Blackhawks game is a national broadcast he could be watching it from Florida.


----------



## RiverFenix

Punk would be awkward in the lockerroom with Colt Cabana.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Sbatenney said:


> It is when Lesnar isn't stupid, he will just go to Vince(like Orton did) when he is offered something and Vince will likely give him a bigger offer. Lesnar did the same when UFC were looking at him returning, Lesnar is arguable one of the few names that will get the company some mainstream appeal nowadays, Vince ain't letting that leave and Lesnar likely has everything that AEW offers like creative freedom etc etc.


Only thing AEW has new opponents, if that means anything for Lesnar. I don't know the last time Lesnar wrestled Jericho, probably in 02, but besides Moxely and Big Show, who has Lesnar wrestled in AEW?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

shadow_spinner said:


> Only thing AEW has new opponents, if that means anything for Lesnar. I don't know the last time Lesnar wrestled Jericho, probably in 02, but besides Moxely and Big Show, who has Lesnar wrestled in AEW?


Does Brock even follow wrestling?


----------



## The XL 2

peowulf said:


> A New Japan guy would be better than a WWE guy. More potential for growth and you can spin it as a huge signing more easily,


You can't spin it off as a huge signing because none of those guys mean shit in America, and even with exposure, they're not going to get over the way you guys think that they will.


----------



## shadow_spinner

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Does Brock even follow wrestling?


I don't think so but thats the only thing that would make AEW more appealing. He can't possibly be booked any stronger in WWE. Thus why go to AEW if he doesn't care enough?


----------



## shadow_spinner

The XL 2 said:


> You can't spin it off as a huge signing because none of those guys mean shit in America, and even with exposure, they're not going to get over the way you guys think that they will.


To the casual fan tho. But if there was an actual AEW full crowd, Okada or Tanahashi showing up would get a massive pop.


----------



## AEW on TNT




----------



## yeahright2

ElTerrible said:


> I'll just say one thing about Bully Ray. The guy should be allowed to sue the SJW movement, cause without it he would have been the biggest star of the last decade. Nobody can work a crowd like him, if you cut him loose, he'd probably cause lawsuits, riots and a few snowflake suicides. If he was allowed 100% freedom, he would be the most interesting signing.


Steiner can give him a run for his money as far as causing riots.


----------



## yeahright2

Mr316 said:


> AEW filed a trademark for Captain Insano.


Adam Sandler to AEW confirmed


----------



## BuckshotLarry

Dalton Castle for the ladder match.

Okada the big signing.


----------



## Boldgerg

BuckshotLarry said:


> Dalton Castle for the ladder match.
> 
> Okada the big signing.


Who?

Ugh...


----------



## The XL 2

BuckshotLarry said:


> Dalton Castle for the ladder match.
> 
> Okada the big signing.


Good lord. Why not Elix Skipper for the ladder match and Bam Neely for the big signing? They would draw about as much in North America. 

They really don't need any more indy or New Japan talent if the goal is growing the brand. They already have the hardcore smarks, they don't need to pander to them any longer.


----------



## The Icon

Goldberg? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## The Icon

Think about the recent "big" signings. Sting , Giant , and..I'm guessing a continued former wcw guys theme.


----------



## ABH-22

TheBestBoutMachine said:


> Goldberg? Just throwing it out there.


Surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet tbf but dear god I hope not


----------



## TD Stinger

TheBestBoutMachine said:


> Goldberg? Just throwing it out there.


Goldberg is signed to WWE. He’s got one more match this year and then another 2 in 2022.


----------



## holy

TD Stinger said:


> Goldberg is signed to WWE. He’s got one more match this year and then another 2 in 2022.


What confuses me is that in 2020, Goldberg said he has 2 matches a year for 2 more years (which would be 2021/2022), but the headlines say he is signed through 2023 :/


----------



## The One

holy said:


> What confuses me is that in 2020, Goldberg said he has 2 matches a year for 2 more years (which would be 2021/2022), but the headlines say he is signed through 2023 :/


Plot twist: Don't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## The XL 2

TheBestBoutMachine said:


> Goldberg? Just throwing it out there.


Goldberg would have been great if he just wasn't exposed, overexposed, and beat clean multiple times by WWE for years. Goldberg is one of my top 5 favs of all time, but he wouldn't be a huge signing at this point.


----------



## Kishido

Cena, Batista, Brock, Punk and The Brothers of Destruction will come in as nWo


----------



## toontownman

BuckshotLarry said:


> Dalton Castle for the ladder match.
> 
> Okada the big signing.


That is my prediction too.

Will be Ethan page and Punk now lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

toontownman said:


> That is my prediction too.
> 
> Will be Ethan page and Punk now lol


I'd be down with Castle bring the mystery opponent for the ladder match.


----------



## Boldgerg

I've just looked up Dalton Castle.

He truly looks like the ultimate indie dweeb.


----------



## AEW on TNT

lmao


----------



## The XL 2

I'm hoping it's Batista. He's the 2nd biggest star wrestling has produced in the last 20 years(Yes, he's bigger than Bryan and Punk) and I think he'd fit perfectly in AEW. Does anyone remember the promos he was cutting on smart marks and vanilla midgets in his 2014 run after the crowd turned on him? Imagine him cutting one of those promos after squashing some indy darling like Nick Jackson. The heat would be crazy.


----------



## deadcool

Kishido said:


> Cena, Batista, Brock, Punk and The Brothers of Destruction will come in as nWo


Batista has retired.
AEW cant afford Brock's price tag.
Cena and Undertaker are signed with a long term contract to the WWE.
Punk already confirmed that he's not the guy.
Kane - Who cares? It would be a letdown.


----------



## rbl85

AEW on TNT said:


> lmao


So no more Cena ?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The XL 2 said:


> I'm hoping it's Batista. He's the 2nd biggest star wrestling has produced in the last 20 years(Yes, he's bigger than Bryan and Punk) and I think he'd fit perfectly in AEW. Does anyone remember the promos he was cutting on smart marks and vanilla midgets in his 2014 run after the crowd turned on him? Imagine him cutting one of those promos after squashing some indy darling like Nick Jackson. The heat would be crazy.


If there is one thing that AEW shouldn't be doing it's out WWEing WWE when it comes to older talent. I'm not saying that there isn't value in using talent like Batista but tying them up for three years and hyping them as the second coming isn't the right move for a company that should be trying to differentiate itself from WWE.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Goldberg, Kevin Nash, Hall, and Hogan with Eric Bischoff 

They want to come where the BIG BOYS play.


----------



## RiverFenix

The way Tony was promising to pop Henry with the unveiling - Brock, Rock or Cena.

Also it's reported that some of talent knows who it is now and it's "shocking in a good way". Now Christian could probably still be described as "shocking" in that he was very recently on WWE programming, in the RR, and the expectation was he'd be involved in the Edge/Reigns program heading into WM.

Another name I saw mentioned for the Ladder Match - Chris Hero.


----------



## The XL 2

MonkasaurusRex said:


> If there is one thing that AEW shouldn't be doing it's out WWEing WWE when it comes to older talent. I'm not saying that there isn't value in using talent like Batista but tying them up for three years and hyping them as the second coming isn't the right move for a company that should be trying to differentiate itself from WWE.


He wouldn't be the 2nd coming, but their never will be a 2nd coming until they get young talent over. He'd be a big deal though


----------



## AEW on TNT

Update guys its not Cena false alarm


----------



## Boldgerg

AEW on TNT said:


> Update guys its not Cena false alarm


I'm sure you didn't used to be a troll...


----------



## rbl85

AEW on TNT said:


> Update guys its not Cena false alarm


There was no alarm


----------



## AEW on TNT

rbl85 said:


> There was no alarm


u don't even have a avy, opinion invalid


----------



## Adapting

AEW on TNT said:


> u don't even have a avy, opinion invalid


You're an attention seeker idiot and nobody cares. That's my opinion and most of us would agree.


----------



## AEW on TNT

Adapting said:


> You're an attention seeker idiot and nobody cares. That's my opinion and most of us would agree.


stop replying to me if u don't care


----------



## rbl85

It's going to be Christian, end of the story.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I'm not sure but do actors like Batista have stipulations in their contracts against wrestling and taking big bumps?


----------



## Prosper

Man this has been debunked to death, 60 pages lol. If its not Christian then we are the worst debunkers of all time lol


----------



## Whoanma

If you close your eyes your life, a naked truth revealed... dreams you never lived, and scars never healed....


----------



## Boldgerg

Whoanma said:


> If you close your eyes your life, a naked truth revealed... dreams you never lived, and scars never healed....


Ugh.


----------



## ABH-22

Whoanma said:


> If you close your eyes your life, a naked truth revealed... dreams you never lived, and scars never healed....


Would mark if they gave him his TNA theme, that theme was badass much better than this one IMO

The more I'm thinking about it the more I remember how much I love Christian


----------



## ImpactFan

It's Jeff Double J 😂


----------



## Whoanma

ImpactFan said:


> It's Jeff Double J 😂


J A double R E double T.


----------



## omaroo

Seems a certainty Christian is the big signing, not that I think he is.

But he will still be a good hand in the mid card with his in ring work and promos for few years.

I just hope AEW dont get too much shit for the debut come Monday morning.


----------



## Chan Hung

I cant wait to see the comments here after the reveal. I'm sure no matter what, it will create a post-buzz be it for good or for very very bad.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ImpactFan said:


> It's Jeff Double J 😂


Every one of his matches will have run ins.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I've thought Brock Lesnar since day one, and that's who I'm sticking with. AEW not only snatches up Brock, they do it during WrestleMania season to add insult to injury.


----------



## OldSchoolRocks

Batista is scheduled to be going into the WWE HOF this year so I doubt it will be him.


----------



## YamchaRocks

I hope it's Okada. WWE would absolutely shit themselves if the biggest star in the world that they don't have contracted would sign with Tony Khan


----------



## YamchaRocks

Or Tanahashi!


----------



## JayBull

Zelina Vega confirmed... 👀


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Fightful is saying they are being told by AEW workers that the signing is shocking and shocking in a good way for AEW. Would ANYONE think Christian's signing is "shocking"? I guess I'll have people here say he just worked the Rumble which is true but shocking? Meh.


----------



## JayBull

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Fightful is saying they are being told by AEW workers that the signing is shocking and shocking in a good way for AEW. Would ANYONE think Christian's signing is "shocking"? I guess I'll have people here say he just worked the Rumble which is true but shocking? Meh.


Judging by how rabidly some AEW fans defend everything they do, yes I could see many in here pretending Christian was an amazing suprise for AEW.


----------



## A PG Attitude

WrestleFAQ said:


> I've thought Brock Lesnar since day one, and that's who I'm sticking with. AEW not only snatches up Brock, they do it during WrestleMania season to add insult to injury.


That's the one that's made the most sense to me since that Meltzer story came out. Add to the fact we are only a month out from Mania and hes not been seen on WWE TV since last years Mania. You would think they would have brought him back by now.


----------



## Boldgerg

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Fightful is saying they are being told by AEW workers that the signing is shocking and shocking in a good way for AEW. Would ANYONE think Christian's signing is "shocking"? I guess I'll have people here say he just worked the Rumble which is true but shocking? Meh.


Considering it's exactly who almost everyone is expecting at the point, and considering he's a 47 year old mid-carder, no, it's not shocking at all.


----------



## JayBull

I mean a 50 year old Big Show signing had some here pretending to go nuts with excitement.


----------



## Bubbly2

I haven't kept up with news today, but RVD to be in the ladder match maybe?


----------



## Stellar

Big Show was a surprise because it seemed like he was a "WWE lifer". I did get excited that he joined AEW because of his knowledge as a big man that could help the other big guys in AEW.

Christian, as much as I like him, still wouldn't be that exciting or shocking. He has already jumped from WWE to another wrestling business in the past and that was when he was full time.


----------



## YamchaRocks

What if it's Onita?

He's a hardcore legend, and was featured last week. That would be huge for AEW. Not sure he can still go, but would be great as a manager for Moxley


----------



## yeahbaby!

My sources tell me...


----------



## Whoanma

yeahbaby! said:


> My sources tell me...


----------



## reamstyles

Wishing it would be a seerve only to show it on dynamite


----------



## yeahright2

yeahbaby! said:


> My sources tell me...


No.. It´s this guy


----------



## IamMark

Thinking Deonna Purrazzo replaces Reba.


----------



## Londonlaw

I can’t help but think that Tony Khan has made a rod for his own back on this one.

I have made no attempt to guess this one because if I aim high, and take myself on a flight of fancy, it’ll sour my experience of the pay-per-view (potentially further).

If I’m wrong and it sets the AEW fanbase alight then I’ll hold my hands up. I’m a wrestling fan more than an AEW loyalist or die-hard so I’m not as invested in this as others are here.

However, I want good/well-meaning people to succeed so hope Khan hasn’t inadvertently sold a dummy to his most ardent fans.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

TheBestBoutMachine said:


> Goldberg? Just throwing it out there.


He’s already in the HOF


----------



## peowulf

IamMark said:


> Thinking Deonna Purrazzo replaces Reba.


Khan said the signing is a man.


----------



## Mr316

If Christian ends up in the ladder match, everything just got way more interesting.


----------



## IamMark

peowulf said:


> Khan said the signing is a man.


I wasn't talking about the Big surprise. For that I think it's Christian.


----------



## ImpactFan

IamMark said:


> Thinking Deonna Purrazzo replaces Reba.


I second that


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

JayBull said:


> Zelina Vega confirmed... 👀
> 
> View attachment 98247


Alasteir Black in the ladder match?


----------



## rbl85

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> Alasteir Black in the ladder match?


Vega is live on twitch so.....nope not her


----------



## RiverFenix

Thing with Deonna - would she lose in any "debut"? Even if Britt eats the pin. I can't see Rosa and Riho losing, especially with NWA starting up and Rosa going back there. I could see a NWA woman used like Kamille or Allysin to set up a feud for their tapings.

Does Britt get to pick her partner or is one forced upon her by management? Swole or Statlander could fit in the latter.


----------



## Rankles75

Don Callis used to (briefly) manage the Acolytes, so it’ll either be Farooq or Bradshaw...


----------



## anonymous9437

I can’t wait to read these forums after the shock signing is revealed 

Even the most bitter AEW haters will struggle to find something negative to say about this signing

Remember when WCW signed Hulk Hogan and no one would ever believe that could happen?

Can’t wait


----------



## Sbatenney

shadow_spinner said:


> Only thing AEW has new opponents, if that means anything for Lesnar. I don't know the last time Lesnar wrestled Jericho, probably in 02, but besides Moxely and Big Show, who has Lesnar wrestled in AEW?


You do know Lesnar is only wrestling for a paycheck right? He doesn't give a damn about new opponents, hell they could give him match after match agains Reigns and as long as they pay him, he wouldn't give a shit.


----------



## yeahright2

anonymous9437 said:


> I can’t wait to read these forums after the shock signing is revealed
> 
> Even the most bitter AEW haters will struggle to find something negative to say about this signing
> 
> Remember when WCW signed Hulk Hogan and no one would ever believe that could happen?
> 
> Can’t wait


Depends on who that "shock signing" turns out to be. As far as shock signings, I´d say Paul Wight was one. But if this one turns out to be RVD or some Japanese guy nobody knows, I´ll have a few negative things to say.


----------



## Sbatenney

anonymous9437 said:


> I can’t wait to read these forums after the shock signing is revealed
> 
> Even the most bitter AEW haters will struggle to find something negative to say about this signing
> 
> Remember when WCW signed Hulk Hogan and no one would ever believe that could happen?
> 
> Can’t wait


The issue is that there too hype for this signing already, unless they have somehow managed to get Punk, Cena(really don't know how that even started), Batista or Lesnar(all I doubt for different reasons), it's gonna be a massive let down.


----------



## dandeman2008

Which channel is it on fite tv tonight?


----------



## Chan Hung

Tony K has a lot riding on this announcement. If it doesn't deliver he will never hear the end of it, memes, etc...


----------



## A PG Attitude

anonymous9437 said:


> I can’t wait to read these forums after the shock signing is revealed
> 
> Even the most bitter AEW haters will struggle to find something negative to say about this signing
> 
> Remember when WCW signed Hulk Hogan and no one would ever believe that could happen?
> 
> Can’t wait


Do you know something the rest of us don't?


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

According to Wikipedia, Okada is already signed to AEW 👀


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Wolf Mark

64 Pages


----------



## Wolf Mark

SparrowPrime said:


> Goldberg, Kevin Nash, Hall, and Hogan with Eric Bischoff
> 
> They want to come where the BIG BOYS play.


THEY would be the Big Boys in this company. Better call them The Big Boys.


----------



## THANOS

Did anything leak if it's an active performer? What if it's Austin?


----------



## dandeman2008

As a mild watcher and UK based fan, if this announcement isn’t on the level they have allowed the speculation to gather to (as in not the level of someone who was in TNA ten years ago) I won’t stay up and watch again and I won’t go on the UK tour in future, I went to all of TNA’s early tours because early “BIG” signings were Nash/Hall/DDP/Savage level, later it was Sting/Angle/Christian level then finally it was Hogan/Flair/Foley/Anderson/RVD and ELITE level Jeff Hardy, worth sticking around for really. There’s nothing like that available now except Lesnar or Punk or even the shock signing of Big Show, unless we don’t know of a big contract ending. If it’s Christian or Angle who cares? It’s not 2006 now. They NEED this to be major or I can see a lot of people losing interest. They should have stuck with the big main event and no shock signing, I’d have still watched and had no expectations


----------



## AEW on TNT

lol


----------



## AEW on TNT

THANOS said:


> Did anything leak if it's an active performer? What if it's Austin?


it already leaked


----------



## Fallfarc

anonymous9437 said:


> I can’t wait to read these forums after the shock signing is revealed
> 
> Even the most bitter AEW haters will struggle to find something negative to say about this signing
> 
> Remember when WCW signed Hulk Hogan and no one would ever believe that could happen?
> 
> Can’t wait


I like Christian but you might be over hyping him a bit


----------



## AEW on TNT

Fallfarc said:


> I like Christian but you might be over hyping him a bit


it's not Christian he has a WWE deal I think


----------



## rbl85

AEW on TNT said:


> it already leaked


I guess now you're going to say it's Christian right ? XD


----------



## AEW on TNT

rbl85 said:


> I guess now you're going to say it's Christian right ? XD


it's not going to be him lol


----------



## rbl85

AEW on TNT said:


> it's not going to be him lol


Then who is it ?


----------



## IamMark

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368715173830291464


----------



## AEW on TNT

IamMark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368715173830291464


 he might be going but he is def not the hyped up 3rd man


----------



## rbl85

Raj Giri XD


----------



## rbl85

AEW on TNT said:


> he might be going but he is def not the hyped up 3rd man


If you know who it is then write his name, you can use the spoiler if you want


----------



## Whoanma

Would signing Christian in 2021 be “shattering”? Wow, some people love their hyperbole.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

rbl85 said:


> If you know who it is then write his name, you can use the spoiler if you want


He's been trolling all week. I wouldn't even engage him.


----------



## Chan Hung

IamMark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368715173830291464


So he's confirming Christian to AEW then


----------



## Whoanma

I’m readying my “Shatner‘s Khan“ animated gif. You know, just in case...


----------



## PavelGaborik

rbl85 said:


> If you know who it is then write his name, you can use the spoiler if you want


Spoiler : He doesn't know.


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> So he's confirming Christian to AEW then


It's the same guy who said that Christian was signed to the WWE


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Chan Hung said:


> So he's confirming Christian to AEW then


I mean in fairness this is the same guy who on Wednesday night said no way it's Christian as he's under WWE contract. Not sure how much of an actual insider he really is.


----------



## rbl85

PavelGaborik said:


> Spoiler : He doesn't know.


I know


----------



## ABH-22

Chan Hung said:


> So he's confirming Christian to AEW then


He also said Christian was signed to WWE as of 2 days ago so wouldn't trust him too much think he's just throwing shit at a wall and hoping it sticks


----------



## Chan Hung

Well i guess we all will see in a few hours haha


----------



## Boldgerg

rbl85 said:


> If you know who it is then write his name, you can use the spoiler if you want


He doesn't know fuck all. He's been trolling all day.


----------



## AEW on TNT

It's not Christian, its not Cena, it's not Batista, its not rvd


----------



## rbl85

AEW on TNT said:


> It's not Christian, its not Cena, it's not Batista


Let me guess it's not Godzilla either


----------



## AEW on TNT

rbl85 said:


> Let me guess it's not Godzilla either


it's not Rbl85 either


----------



## rbl85

AEW on TNT said:


> it's not Rbl85 either


I hope not i don't want to die XD


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I don't imagine that Kurt would be that big a surprise either. It would probably need to be someone who was only in WWE to shock people.


----------



## AEW on TNT

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I don't imagine that Kurt would be that big a surprise either. It would probably need to be someone who was only in WWE to shock people.


the video he put out also had WWE t shirts in the video it's not him lol Not saying he wouldn't come to AEW tho


----------



## ABH-22

Just noticed AEW have updated their twitter with Paul Wight making an "announcement" about the new AEW signing, surely they won't not have the guy debut tonight!


----------



## AEW on TNT

ABH-22 said:


> Just noticed AEW have updated their twitter with Paul Wight making an "announcement" about the new AEW signing, surely they won't not have the guy debut tonight!


lmao Tony isn't stupid guys he will have Egg on his face if it's some sh*tty


----------



## Chan Hung

I just noticed noone has mentioned it could be Mick Foley? lol


----------



## AEW on TNT

Chan Hung said:


> I just noticed noone has mentioned it could be Mick Foley? lol


he is in the WWE hall of fame


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Is it definitely a guy? Tessa maybe?


----------



## Boldgerg

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Is it definitely a guy? Tessa maybe?


This has literally been covered about 300 times. Tony Khan said it's a man, yes.


----------



## ImpactFan

They said it's a guy


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Boldgerg said:


> This has literally been covered about 300 times. Tony Khan said it's a man, yes.


Oh ok. Not been through the thread.


----------



## ImpactFan

Lol


----------



## ImpactFan

People were expecting Tessa or Deonna or Thea to replace Reba... but who the fuck is it


----------



## AEW on TNT

this show is better then Wrestlemania already


----------



## AEW on TNT




----------



## Joe Gill

Bob Hollys private plane just landed in Jacksonville


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

If it's Christian that would be a severe disappointment. He had no present value to WWE so how could he be earth shattering? Would just give Dixie Carter revelation vibes again.


----------



## reamstyles

John Cena it is..


----------



## A PG Attitude

I'm going Cena or Lesnar


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Ahmed Johnson seems to think he is Hall of Fame worthy. I'm betting on him.


----------



## Cube2

i'll go with kurt angle


----------



## anonymous9437

Cena

Lesnar

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## holy

What if it's Kevin Owens? Dude hasn't been on Smackdown in a while...


----------



## A PG Attitude

holy said:


> What if it's Kevin Owens? Dude hasn't been on Smackdown in a while...


Pretty sure he signed a 5 year deal recently.


----------



## holy

A PG Attitude said:


> Pretty sure he signed a 5 year deal recently.


Oh okay, nvm then 😅


----------



## AEW on TNT

lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Look I like Christian but when you make a poll that has Rock, Brock, and Cena on it and you gas this beyond belief this is a monumental L.


----------



## Adapting

AEW on TNT said:


> lol


iT Is bROcK lEsNAr 1OO% dErP

Nice one bro.


----------



## OldSchoolRocks

Nothing against Christian, a great talent over the years but this is no game changer I am just being honest. 
Lesson to be learned is to never buy into a AEW surprise big announcement...
2020: FTW title returns.
2021. Christian Cage is the game changing big signing reveal. 

Sorry Mr Khan you are taking the you know what just a bit.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Think I’m in the minority. I’m glad it was Christian. I always felt Rock, Cena, Brock etc coming to AEW had a touch of the late 90s WCW about it. It would throw creative all over the place and genuine talent would be pushed to the side. Christian slots in nicely imo. 

Will it cause millions of fans to clamour to AEW and ruin Vince? - no

Does it strengthen AEW with a legit performer in and out of the ring? - absolutely yes

Give him the push he deserves. His entrance music is quality as well.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Looks like Vince won't have a heart attack anytime soon lmao


----------



## The Wood

Rex Rasslin said:


> Looks like Vince won't have a heart attack anytime soon lmao


Given how AEW uses everyone who jumps — Miro, FTR, getting people sour on CHRISTIAN of all people — I think Vince actually hopes guys go there. Drain up TK’s money and not make a difference. He’s already started paying talent a lot less. I think you’re starting to see the older guys get edged out because Vince seriously low-balls them and they can still get the giant offers from Tony.


----------



## OldSchoolRocks

There goes Christian's spot in the WWE HOF for the next 15 years.


----------



## justin waynes

OldSchoolRocks said:


> Nothing against Christian, a great talent over the years but this is no game changer I am just being honest.
> Lesson to be learned is to never buy into a AEW surprise big announcement...
> 2020: FTW title returns.
> 2021. Christian Cage is the game changing big signing reveal.
> 
> Sorry Mr Khan you are taking the you know what just a bit.


You think cena or Brock can change the game for aew? Lol nobody in 2021 can do that except the rock which is impossible. I don't see Brock and cena signing moving aew forward in terms of ratings or exposure,it might kill the business.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Vi


Rex Rasslin said:


> Looks like Vince won't have a heart attack anytime soon lmao


Vince probably wont be that bothered. Christian has been to WWE, to TNA, then now to AEW. Its not like he was already with WWE then recently left like Paul White.


----------



## deadcool

So much for that whole "Vince McMahon heart attack" rhetoric. O and it was very underwhelming. Christian has yet to make an impact in any promotion much less AEW. I will never trust AEW surprise announcements ever again and its fairly obvious that they have lost good will from some of the fans.


----------

